# Quick Question Quick Answer Thread



## Reznor (Mar 27, 2006)

Thread for quick question quick anwsers so you don't have to make a thread about it.

Also useful if you aren't sure if something quite merits being a thread.

If your question involves *"In what episode did such and such happen?"* or anything else to do with Naruto anime episode questions, please ask here: What is a signature and how do I use one.

If your question involves *"In what chapter did such and such happen?"* or anything else to do with Naruto manga chapter questions, please ask here: What is a signature and how do I use one

~ TenshiOni


----------



## Uzumaki600 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers  ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?


----------



## Tougoozi (Mar 28, 2006)

^ that's something i've been wondering as well

well my 1st question;
does anybody know what the character's mean when somebody does a summoning technique?
for instance when naruto does kuchiyose no justu
or when orichimaru summons his shield

EDIT: by characters i mean the writing that appears from the ground, emanating from the hand of the person evoking the jutsu


----------



## Uzumaki600 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i know what u mean, but i think its all scribble coz they move so fast u barely get a chance to make out that its Japanese or something... but in other words, i think its like a seal, or they're using a technique that forms a summoning seal on the ground that sommons the animal/creature. btw, i lmao when Naruto punched Sasuke on the stomach when they were fighting down da lake loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Mori` (Mar 28, 2006)

> hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?



I think the assumption is that the target of the seal can be sealed within an object of the users choice, however it still requires the life of the user to work. So yondaime could have sealed the kyuubi into naruto before giving the shinigami his life in exchange. Something along those lines anyway.

regarding the kuchiyose, I don;t have a clue I'm afraid


----------



## Oni Shinobi (Mar 28, 2006)

Uzumaki600 said:
			
		

> hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers  ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?


Maybe Naruto is the reincarnation of the 4th dooon dooon dooon:amazed  well who knows


----------



## 張凱恩 (Mar 28, 2006)

alright... I just finished the Kakashi gaiden, so where is Rin supposed to be now? Didn't Kakashi say that all his loved ones had died? Does this mean..


----------



## Utz (Mar 28, 2006)

張凱恩 said:
			
		

> alright... I just finished the Kakashi gaiden, so where is Rin supposed to be now? Didn't Kakashi say that all his loved ones had died? Does this mean..



No official disclosure has ever been made about Rin, however we assume, due to what Kakashi said about all his loved ones being dead, that yes, she's pushin' up daisies :x.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to ask a question.....when will the fillers really end?
Please give me an accurate answer.....

And Is already about 3 years Oro is with sasuke....so is oro going to use Sasuke's body or he is going to wait....for how long?


----------



## Seany (Mar 29, 2006)

Haruka Katana said:
			
		

> I want to ask a question.....when will the fillers really end?
> Please give me an accurate answer.....
> 
> And Is already about 3 years Oro is with sasuke....so is oro going to use Sasuke's body or he is going to wait....for how long?




Nobody actually knows when the fillers will end. There have only been rumours that they end in spring. Most of us are waiting for ep 183 because this is when the new season starts. so fingers crossed that fillers end.

Orochimaru has a few months left till he can transfer. I think he still wants to use Sasuke. Although something may happen.


----------



## Tougoozi (Mar 29, 2006)

people seem to have forgotten my question, so i'll repeat it 

does anyone know what the writing that emanates from someone hands on the ground mean when they're doing a summoning technique.

in particular, i'm interested in naruto's kuchiyose and oro's shield summon

(i guess they may mean names of animals, kind of like how each hand seal represents a different animal, but confirmation would be nice!)


----------



## Blue (Mar 29, 2006)

tougoozi said:
			
		

> people seem to have forgotten my question, so i'll repeat it
> 
> does anyone know what the writing that emanates from someone hands on the ground mean when they're doing a summoning technique.
> 
> ...


It's actually nothing but gibberish - it's not often that we get a close enough look, but they appear to be the same sort of characters on Naruto's Gogyoufuuin seal, which are made up.


----------



## Axass (Mar 29, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> It's actually nothing but gibberish - it's not often that we get a close enough look, but they appear to be the same sort of characters on Naruto's Gogyoufuuin seal, which are made up.


Gibberish indeed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2006)

What's gibberish? *is following the rule*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 29, 2006)

Gibberish is at a point of being considered useless; not needed.


----------



## Ino (Mar 30, 2006)

What happened to Naruto's parents?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Mar 30, 2006)

Ino said:
			
		

> What happened to Naruto's parents?


We don't know, only speculation. Next question.


----------



## azztro (Mar 31, 2006)

what's a bingo book? what's in it?


----------



## Silv (Mar 31, 2006)

Because I'm bad a discriptions...

LeafNinja.com - Bingo Book, In detail

....^^;;


----------



## petersellers (Mar 31, 2006)

*yo*

how many episodes of naruto are there?


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2006)

petersellers said:
			
		

> how many episodes of naruto are there?


Episode 178 aired Tuesday. The series is still continuing weekly.


----------



## petersellers (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks, i had no clue. keep it nasty.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 1, 2006)

How many episodes will be aired in the marithon on April 15?


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 3, 2006)

uhhh...why the hell was everything changed to Sasuke in the main menu where u get to everything?


----------



## nekorose (Apr 3, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> How many episodes will be aired in the marithon on April 15?



I believe there will be four.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 3, 2006)

nekorose said:
			
		

> I believe there will be four.



Nope, technically there will be 4, but only 3 will be new. Big fuckin rip-off if u ask me. Why the hell r they showin episode 26 for the 3rd fuckin time. The last episode of the marathon should be episode 30.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 3, 2006)

^ Marketing technique perhaps...

Have we ever seen Sakura use a genjutsu?


----------



## yodadbl07 (Apr 4, 2006)

what days does dattebayo usually release new episodes of bleach and naruto? or when do they get released?


----------



## Chefen (Apr 5, 2006)

yodadbl07 said:
			
		

> what days does dattebayo usually release new episodes of bleach and naruto? or when do they get released?



Naruto = wednesday


----------



## Mist_Devil (Apr 5, 2006)

For a few episodes, I have been paying close attention to the messages left in the intro. Lately it has said something like this: "The series will be destroyed within 24 weeks!" *counting down*. What does this mean, does it mean that's how long it will take for the series to end? I'm confused. Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 5, 2006)

Mist_Devil said:
			
		

> For a few episodes, I have been paying close attention to the messages left in the intro. Lately it has said something like this: "The series will be destroyed within 24 weeks!" *counting down*. What does this mean, does it mean that's how long it will take for the series to end? I'm confused. Sorry if this has been posted before.



 They are talking about fillers.  Fillers are episodes that do not contrbute towards the plot of the show.  Naruto is almost rapping up a a few month long filler season; all fillers thats why.  

A close be utmost false rumor is that there will be _another_ filler season aka. "The series will be destroyed within 24 weeks!"


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone know for certain when the filler episodes are going to stop and get back to the actual storyline?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wait, only 3 new episodes?  Any idea what time? (eastern standard)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

HyuugaRyan said:
			
		

> Does anyone know for certain when the filler episodes are going to stop and get back to the actual storyline?



We will have to wait until after episode 182 to know if there will be more fillers or not.  I have a gut feeling we are in for some more fillers.



			
				Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Wait, only 3 new episodes?  Any idea what time? (eastern standard)



3 weeks, will be released Wednsday...maybe Thursday.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 9, 2006)

Jinzouningen Juunanagou said:
			
		

> Have we ever seen Sakura use a genjutsu?


No. She's only spotted and dispelled genjutsu so far.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 9, 2006)

Were Shodai and Nidaime ruling Konoha at the same time? Also, their brothers right?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Lemony_Fresh said:
			
		

> Were Shodai and Nidaime ruling Konoha at the same time?



Shodai was the first Hokage and controlled the village, most likely he listened sometimes to Nidaime.  Than when Shodai left as being Hokage, Nidaime took over as Hokage.



> Also, their brothers right?



Yes.


----------



## badaudio (Apr 9, 2006)

what does shannaro mean? is it like dattebayo for sakura?


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 10, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> We will have to wait until after episode 182 to know if there will be more fillers or not.  I have a gut feeling we are in for some more fillers.



Thanks Hokage Naruto.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay. quick question: Has there been any proof showing that Zetsu has any arms/hands? It's been bugging me for awhile now xD;


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello again. I have a question that I kee forgetting to ask people. What exactly is "rep"? How do you get it or loose it? What does it do? I honestly have no idea what it is. If you could answer thses, that would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## badaudio (Apr 10, 2006)

Link removed
 that should anwser your question but can some1 anwser mine?


----------



## spanishsamurai (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sorry, I wasn't here from the beginning. Ask again later.

What are the lessons that Kakashi tries to teach the Genin under his wing?


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 10, 2006)

The importance of teamwork and how to control/focus one's chakra (climbing trees without the use of one's hands).


----------



## kengi (Apr 11, 2006)

Depending on when you joined Kakashi also taught Sauske chidori in season 4 if you are basing it off of the american show you should not know what chidori is so your still okay


----------



## Kobisaki (Apr 11, 2006)

hello, I would like to know when did the fillers start? which episode is the first filler? because I'm curently watching the whole anime and I don't want to soil myself with the fillers!


----------



## Seany (Apr 11, 2006)

Filler episodes are 97, 101-106, then 136-onwards(they haven't stopped since)


----------



## spanishsamurai (Apr 11, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Filler episodes are 97, 101-106, then 136-onwards(they haven't stopped since)


However, 102-106 are necessarry to watch to understand what is happening in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke's flashback


 during episode #107.


----------



## Seany (Apr 11, 2006)

^ well that was only a clip from the Aio fight was it not?


----------



## Kobisaki (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 12, 2006)

badaudio said:
			
		

> The Sand Siblings FC
> that should anwser your question but can some1 anwser mine?



Thanks a lot for the help badaudio. I wish I knew the answer to your question so that I could return the favor.


----------



## smoot82 (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay first post ever.  
I personally think that the similarities between the fourth hokage and Naruto are too similar to ignore, if no one minds an older topic.  I also hold under the theory that some of the Fourth is inside Naruto as well.  It's the only way to explain no parents and being sealed inside of him.


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 13, 2006)

smoot82 said:
			
		

> Okay first post ever.
> I personally think that the similarities between the fourth hokage and Naruto are too similar to ignore, if no one minds an older topic.  I also hold under the theory that some of the Fourth is inside Naruto as well.  It's the only way to explain no parents and being sealed inside of him.



Great theory smoot, but this is the wrong place to post it.


----------



## blessed_devil (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a question. How could Tsunade have become a medic nin when she fears blood? Isn't that like...the first thing that comes to mind when it comes to medicine?


----------



## ike inactive (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello does any know how many ep there will until the series end ?


----------



## Seany (Apr 14, 2006)

Blessed Devil, Tsunade became a medic before she had a fear of blood.
Ike sorry but nobody has that answer.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

Did Oro leave Anko or did Anko leave Oro?


----------



## Seany (Apr 14, 2006)

Yondaime Orochimaru left Anko, and Shingen a new episode appears every week on a wednesday(this is RAW) and is translated on thursday.


----------



## ike inactive (Apr 14, 2006)

episode 180 is not the last one in the filler
sry i hate thoose fillers


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe someone asked this already in the previous pages ><

But who's Hayate????   :/


----------



## slackykingofgorges (Apr 14, 2006)

Isn't hayate the sword master that got killed by Kaboto during the second exam. He is the ninja that kakashi and that chick were praying about before the thirds funeral...

When will the fillers end. I heard it was 183 is that true.


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Apr 14, 2006)

slackykingofgorges said:
			
		

> Isn't hayate the sword master that got killed by Kaboto during the second exam. He is the ninja that kakashi and that chick were praying about before the thirds funeral...
> 
> When will the fillers end. I heard it was 183 is that true.



yes he is

If Sasuke is a nerd and Naruto is  a slacker, how come Sasuke is cool and Naruto is a looser. Its against any logic


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 14, 2006)

Shinigami Kido User said:
			
		

> If Sasuke is a nerd and Naruto is  a slacker, how come Sasuke is cool and Naruto is a looser. Its against any logic



Sasuke isn't really a nerd.  He is quite intelligent, ignorant, stubborn and has traits to make him anti-social.  His means of anti-social = having no friends = nerd.  Sasuke could be popular but he doesn't really care about anything else other than Itachi.  Sasuke's persona looks "cool" while Naruto is clumsy and ignorant making him look like a "loser".  Plus, not a lot of people in Konoha like Naruto so that hurts Naruto even more.


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 15, 2006)

kakashi gaiden? whats that lol


----------



## Seany (Apr 15, 2006)

Its a small arc about kakashi's past


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 15, 2006)

oo thanks  

can someone show me how to put thoses pics under your posts


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 15, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> oo cool thanks
> 
> can someone show me how to put thoses pics under your posts




Its easy.  Just find the URL of the image and put it in between .


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 15, 2006)

yay ok thanks
it would have taken me fooorever to figure that out lol


----------



## SimpsonsFana (Apr 16, 2006)

*Hinata's move*

Ok, not sure if it was posted previously, but I didn't want to go through 4 pages of text. 

My question is how come Hinata learns a "new" move in the fillers? Thought there shouldn't be anything new so that it fits with the manga. Does she actually learn this move in the manga? I forget what the move is called, but you see it in that arc with all the bug ninjas.


----------



## nekorose (Apr 16, 2006)

SimpsonsFana said:
			
		

> My question is how come Hinata learns a "new" move in the fillers? Thought there shouldn't be anything new so that it fits with the manga. Does she actually learn this move in the manga? I forget what the move is called, but you see it in that arc with all the bug ninjas.



No, she doesn't learn the move in the manga. The animators just thought they'd add it in, probably to make her more interesting or experiment with her growth. But as a general rule don't listen to anything the fillers tell you.


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 16, 2006)

since my sig is really big do i have to take it off


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 16, 2006)

^ No, just spoiler-tagging it like you do now is fine.


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Apr 17, 2006)

What country is the Sound village in?


----------



## Aloysius (Apr 17, 2006)

Was Rice country or Rice Field country or something?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 17, 2006)

Dustbunny3 said:
			
		

> What country is the Sound village in?



It was Rice Field Country.

Black Lagoon HDTV OP.avi


----------



## Aloysius (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, I (nearly) remembered.

Do we know anything about Kurenai's eyes? Are they just red for no reason ( like Sasori's, I think) or does it have something to do with her illusion techniques?


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> It was Rice Field Country.
> 
> Black Lagoon HDTV OP.avi



Okay, thank you  



			
				Aloysius said:
			
		

> Do we know anything about Kurenai's eyes? Are they just red for no reason ( like Sasori's, I think) or does it have something to do with her illusion techniques?



I'm pretty sure her eyes are just red


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 17, 2006)

do u put a spoiler tag on a sig urself or does a moderator do it


----------



## Seany (Apr 17, 2006)

You can do it yourself, just put spoiler between [  ] write something you want and then end it with [/spoiler]

=D


----------



## [Ai_Ware_Oujou] (Apr 17, 2006)

Hm...I was wondering, does Sasuke go and look for Itachi and attempt to kill him? Does he Win or Lose? Last question, how long was he gone??


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> You can do it yourself, just put spoiler between [  ] write something you want and then end it with [/spoiler]
> 
> =D



oooo ok thanks
lol you're like answering most of my questions


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 17, 2006)

[Ai_Ware_Oujou] said:
			
		

> Hm...I was wondering, does Sasuke go and look for Itachi and attempt to kill him? Does he Win or Lose? Last question, how long was he gone??



that question hasnt been answered yet (at least not in the anime)
and hes not strong enough to kill itachi yet


----------



## [Ai_Ware_Oujou] (Apr 17, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> that question hasnt been answered yet (at least not in the anime)
> and hes not strong enough to kill itachi yet



Ah, really? Hm....now I remember.....the reason he left Konoha was to seek power from Orochimaru, heh I got my information mixed up.... 
Well, thanks so much for that answer!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmm I have two questions to ask... 

1) Most claim that the Rookie 9 are all 13 by the time of the Forest of Death chapters. Is this true or just a common mistake? I hear they gets through the Databook 1, and as I don't have that one, I wouldn't know.

2) Have we ever been able to piece which rookie(including Team Gai) is older than which, according to the dates we get for their birthdays?


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 18, 2006)

neji tenten and lee were all 13 during the forest of death and they are 1 year apart
so the rookie 9 were all 12 at the time

dunno about your 2nd question


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 18, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> 2) Have we ever been able to piece which rookie(including Team Gai) is older than which, according to the dates we get for their birthdays?



(oldest - youngest) Let's just make it January: 

1.) Tenten. Born 3/09 --- 13yrs, 10months
2.) Neji. Born 7/03 --- 13yrs, 6months
3.) Lee. Born 11/27 --- 13yrs, 2months
4.) Shino. Born 1/23 --- 12yrs, 11months
5.) Sakura. Born 3/28 --- 12yrs, 10months
6.) Chouji. Born 4/01 --- 12yrs, 9months
7.) Kiba. Born 7/07 --- 12yrs, 6months
8.) Sasuke. Born 7/23 --- 12yrs, 6months (younger than Kiba by 16 days)
9.) Shikamaru. Born 9/22 --- 12yrs, 4months
10.) Ino. Born 9/23 --- 12yrs, 4months (younger than Shika by 1 day)
11.) Naruto. Born 10/10 --- 12yrs, 3months
12.) Hinata. Born 12/27 --- 12yrs, 5 days

I have too much free time


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 18, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> neji tenten and lee were all 13 during the forest of death and they are 1 year apart
> so the rookie 9 were all 12 at the time
> 
> dunno about your 2nd question


That's what I thought too, but I've heard numerous people state that the first Databook, supposedly being accurate as of the second exam or something, had them listed as 13, suggesting most of them had their birthdays by the time of July. Anyway, thanks Lemony, that helped much.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Apr 19, 2006)

Are the majority of Naruto watchers male or female? Or is it Equal?


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 19, 2006)

Auxunauxia said:
			
		

> Are the majority of Naruto watchers male or female? Or is it Equal?



I'm not sure, but most likely more boys watch Naruto than girls since it's a shonen and all. However, Kishimoto has said something like 90% of the fan mail he gets are from girls


----------



## Seany (Apr 19, 2006)

Aparently boys don't write letters in Japan, thats why its mostly girls


----------



## Inactive obsidian (Apr 19, 2006)

Going back to the first couple of questions, why didn't Yondaime just seal the Kyuubi with himself inside the death god, and let Naruto live a Kyuubi-free life?

And is this  Ishida that Sasuke is katoning??


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 19, 2006)

obsidian said:
			
		

> Going back to the first couple of questions, why didn't Yondaime just seal the Kyuubi with himself inside the death god, and let Naruto live a Kyuubi-free life?
> 
> And is this  Ishida that Sasuke is katoning??



Apparently, bijuus can only be sealed inside newly born babies, though there isn't any good explanation as to why.

To answer the 2nd question, yes that's Sasuke burninating Ishida


----------



## Inactive obsidian (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Lemony Fresh! Haha...I would say that it was kind of random if Sasuke and Ishida didn't have the same voice actor. Well, the guy has to do something while Sasuke is off avoiding light in Sound.


----------



## XxOrochimaruxX (Apr 19, 2006)

can some1 tell me what the new opening song to the anime is called?

from 180 on 

much appreciated


----------



## Axass (Apr 19, 2006)

XxOrochimaruxX said:
			
		

> can some1 tell me what the new opening song to the anime is called?
> 
> from 180 on
> 
> much appreciated


"Re:member" by FLOW. It will be out the 31st of May.


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Is there any canon indication that Gaara likes cookies or is it a purely fanon gag (which I'm leaning towards)? If so, where did it start up?


----------



## asone27 (Apr 20, 2006)

Where do we find out that Sasuke is the container of Suzaku that I've been hearing about?
What are the hints indicating it?


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 20, 2006)

asone27 said:
			
		

> Where do we find out that Sasuke is the container of Suzaku that I've been hearing about?
> What are the hints indicating it?


Read the theory at here


----------



## Spike (Apr 20, 2006)

Auxunauxia said:
			
		

> Are the majority of Naruto watchers male or female? Or is it Equal?


I saw somewhere that it's about 70% boys and 30% girls. I don't know how accurate that is or how they have got those figures.


----------



## Drama (Apr 22, 2006)

Im a Manga reader and i stopped watching the Anime ever since the fillers started after Naruto part 1. and i was wondering:

1. what the heck is going on in the anime now? is it actually worth watching?
2. and when will the fillers end?
3. last will the Kakashi Gaiden be animated?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> 1. what the heck is going on in the anime now? is it actually worth watching?
> 2. and when will the fillers end?
> 3. last will the Kakashi Gaiden be animated?



1.)If you like fillers and you have some time to spare than yes watch the fillers.
2.) We don't really know.  Hopefully as some reports say in a few weeks.
3.) Yes, Kakashi Gaiden will be animated.  Thats what the big hype is for.


----------



## Drama (Apr 22, 2006)

^^^^ Thank you!
Cant wait for Kakashi Gaiden to start, hopefully soon.


----------



## KonoWasabi (Apr 23, 2006)

*Japanese question... :\*

Now, I have been watching the anime in Japanese for a few months.  I actually know a good deal of Japanese.  BUT there is something Sasuke always calls Naruto that translates into "dumbarse" (am I allowed to deviate from civil language? XD).  What is the word he uses??  I know that it isn't dobe... It sounds as if it begins with "u" and ends in "tashi."  Anyone know?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2006)

KonoWasabi said:
			
		

> Now, I have been watching the anime in Japanese for a few months.  I actually know a good deal of Japanese.  BUT there is something Sasuke always calls Naruto that translates into "dumbarse" (am I allowed to deviate from civil language? XD).  What is the word he uses??  I know that it isn't dobe... It sounds as if it begins with "u" and ends in "tashi."  Anyone know?





> [utashi { English: demand } [derived: taka V]
> noun 14,
> 
> utashi { English: strong desire } [derived: taka v]
> ...



Link to the site


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there any canon indication that Gaara likes cookies or is it like the Hiei-loves-ice-cream of the Yu Yu Hakusho fandom? If it is a purely fanon gag (which I'm leaning towards), where did it start up?


----------



## nekorose (Apr 23, 2006)

Dustbunny3 said:
			
		

> Is there any canon indication that Gaara likes cookies or is it like the Hiei-loves-ice-cream of the Yu Yu Hakusho fandom? If it is a purely fanon gag (which I'm leaning towards), where did it start up?



As you said, purely fanon. As for where it started up, who knows? I doubt anyone even remembers.


----------



## KonoWasabi (Apr 23, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Link to the site



Wait, so...it is utashi?  :\?  I think I'll go to Keiichi and buffer an episode where he uses that word... Thanks!


----------



## DDR_Kirby (Apr 23, 2006)

is naruto 12 or 15 in the fillers?


----------



## Dustbunny3 (Apr 23, 2006)

DDR_Kirby said:
			
		

> is naruto 12 or 15 in the fillers?



Still twelve since they're pre-jump


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2006)

KonoWasabi said:
			
		

> Wait, so...it is utashi?  :\?  I think I'll go to Keiichi and buffer an episode where he uses that word... Thanks!



I used the word you gave me.  Try plugging in different words and you might find a better answer.


----------



## Aavion (Apr 23, 2006)

What was the first step Naruto had to do in the Rasengan training? I remember the second was power and the third was retaining. What was the first?


----------



## Twizted (Apr 24, 2006)

Aavion said:
			
		

> What was the first step Naruto had to do in the Rasengan training? I remember the second was power and the third was retaining. What was the first?



The first part was just spinning the chakra in the water balloon until it breaks.


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 24, 2006)

dont know if someone already asked this but...i dont feel like looking through all this
how do you put a poll on your thread


----------



## Twizted (Apr 25, 2006)

When you create a thread, at the very bottom of the page it will ask if you want to create a poll. If you pick yes, then you create the thread, and the next page will ask you to create the poll.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 25, 2006)

KonoWasabi said:
			
		

> Now, I have been watching the anime in Japanese for a few months.  I actually know a good deal of Japanese.  BUT there is something Sasuke always calls Naruto that translates into "dumbarse" (am I allowed to deviate from civil language? XD).  What is the word he uses??  I know that it isn't dobe... It sounds as if it begins with "u" and ends in "tashi."  Anyone know?


The word is Usuratonkachi.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Is there a difference between the raw aired on Japanese TV and the Japanese (uncut?) DVDs?


----------



## R3ax (Apr 25, 2006)

After naruto fights gaara does llike he lose the monster inside him or is it like still there?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

After Naruto fights Gaara the monster is indeed still there.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara only loses the monster (Shukaku) when it is extracted from his body in Part 2 of the manga.


EDIT: Reposting my own question...

Is there a difference between the raw aired on Japanese TV and the Japanese (uncut?) DVDs?


----------



## Strider M (Apr 25, 2006)

I was wondering... When does The 3rd Naruto Movie come out In Theaters?! Or Has it come out already?!



			
				Gokou said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between the raw aired on Japanese TV and the Japanese (uncut?) DVDs?


I seriously don't know... If I had to guess I'd say there wont be any difference...


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Apr 25, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between the raw aired on Japanese TV and the Japanese (uncut?) DVDs?



When making an episode, there is usually a short deadline meaning when the episode airs, it might appear sloppy.

Example: I think in episode 29, Sasuke didn't have his Uchiha clan symbol on his back. But when the DVDs were released, the animators were able to go back and fix problems such as this.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Lemony_Fresh said:
			
		

> When making an episode, there is usually a short deadline meaning when the episode airs, it might appear sloppy.
> 
> Example: I think in episode 29, Sasuke didn't have his Uchiha clan symbol on his back. But when the DVDs were released, the animators were able to go back and fix problems such as this.


Ah... Very interesting... I would have never thought of that. Thanks *reps*.


----------



## KonoWasabi (Apr 25, 2006)

I did end up finding my word by asking a friend who happened to sign on that night:  usurantokachi.  Sometimes I wish they didn't mumble so much.  :\


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 27, 2006)

Strider M said:
			
		

> I was wondering... When does The 3rd Naruto Movie come out In Theaters?! Or Has it come out already?!



In a few days, I think.  There is a thread for it in the Konoha TV forum and its all explained there.


----------



## Nikmi (Apr 28, 2006)

so a quick question. is there any information on whats wrong with hatake (the judge from the chuunin exam) he's clearly sick. but what is he suffering from


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 28, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> so a quick question. is there any information on whats wrong with hatake (the judge from the chuunin exam) he's clearly sick. but what is he suffering from



I don't remeber the anime/manga ever telling us what he suffered from but he does not look well.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 28, 2006)

Guys, ive been dying to know.
I know that the whole Race/Idate arc was a filler, but how could the hospital fight from the later 2 chapters happen if Sasuke wasn't royally pissed at Naruto for surpassing him?  I mean...it shows in the race arc when he beat Aoi and Naruto didnt that Sasuke was pissed off.
Or was the hospital fight a filler?


----------



## Nikmi (Apr 29, 2006)

quick question. do they HAVE to use two hands when they mold chakra?

another question. the chakra holes in the skin. are they just so small that you cant see them. or are they inviseble like the Chakra veins in the body?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 29, 2006)

Moulding chakra requires hand seals and hand seals require two hands... Except for Haku.

Not sure about your second question...

The following clip took place in episode number?

​


----------



## Nikmi (Apr 29, 2006)

Another question. what is the ninja "code of conduct" on missions. i cant quite make it out i seem to remember someone saying that the mission is the most importen thing and you will have to risk your life. but the two guys in episode 65 says that the Safty of the team come first. so witch one is it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Moulding chakra requires hand seals and hand seals require two hands... Except for Haku.
> 
> Not sure about your second question...
> 
> ...



Looking at that I would say that it took place in a filler, because for one him doing it with one hand means it will be exceptionally weak, and two I don't remember seeing him do it at night. And I've never watched much filler really.



			
				Nikmi said:
			
		

> Another question. what is the ninja "code of conduct" on missions. i cant quite make it out i seem to remember someone saying that the mission is the most importen thing and you will have to risk your life. but the two guys in episode 65 says that the Safty of the team come first. so witch one is it?




I would guess that what's going on here is the same thing that you see with lots of people, they say completing the mission comes first, but if you need the whole team to do the mission, then safety obviously will come before completing the mission. For example, if you need a movie on Lee has, and Lee were to die to save the mission, then when it comes time to use the move, you'd be screwed.


----------



## Nikmi (Apr 30, 2006)

so i saw a thread touching the subject about why Orochimaru just didnt take Sasuke's eye. but i cant remember where i read it. and i never got around to finish it. can anyone help me find that topic


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 30, 2006)

Lol... Nikmi... I haven't seen that topic but, it may be in the theories section of the Konoha Library...

What is the piece of text which is written vertically on the side at the end of every manga chapter?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 1, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> heeh heeh
> I have been watching Naruto
> But I don't know what the Filler is
> Can someone tell me ?^_^





			
				TenshiOni/Filler FAQ in Konoha TV said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _What EXACTLY are fillers?!/Why does Naruto suck lately?!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Nikmi said:
			
		

> another question. the chakra holes in the skin. are they just so small that you cant see them. or are they inviseble like the Chakra veins in the body?



They are very very small at the point of being invisible, as I recall what Kakashi said about them.  Neji with the Byakugan activated can see those chakra holes, I think it was around the Neji vs. Hinata fight it was exlpained more.



			
				Nikmi said:
			
		

> so i saw a thread touching the subject about why Orochimaru just didnt take Sasuke's eye. but i cant remember where i read it. and i never got around to finish it. can anyone help me find that topic



Orochimaru wants his body.  Orochimaru wants to the two Sharingan, if Oro took just one eye he might need it surgecial installed and it my not work.  If he took, Sasuke's body he can have full control/use of the Sharingan without and worries of it failing.


----------



## GreggSwarz (May 1, 2006)

where can i find the subs fot naruto ova3 ? or were can i get it subed ? PLS help me out !


----------



## fireofdarkness89 (May 1, 2006)

ive always wondered about that


----------



## Nikmi (May 1, 2006)

do you have to use chakra after molding it. or will it just go away if you dont use it


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 1, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> What is the piece of text which is written vertically on the side at the end of every manga chapter?



Its usually a run down of the chapter, a preview and a way to get the reader hyped up about the following chapter.


----------



## Yondy (May 1, 2006)

Couple of Chapter questions -

When did Kakashi Gaiden start, and end?

When did Temari pull of her brilliant smile 

When did they talk about Sakumo?

What Chapter was it when Chouji and Shika talked, they were talking about Ino, and then Chouji admitted tha Shika was his best friend or something.

When did Tsunade make her 1st appearance (Chapter wise)

And, whenever the 1st arc with Tsunade ended, when did she make her next appearance?

.. I think that's all =P


----------



## Neji (May 1, 2006)

wow Yøndaime thats alot of questions!


----------



## Kusajishi (May 2, 2006)

Ehh Kakashi guiden starts in 238 or 239 not sure though and ends 5 or 6 chapters later.

Also have anyone heard any dates when The anime starts on gaiden? and the fillers end?


----------



## debil (May 2, 2006)

Kusajishi said:
			
		

> Also have anyone heard any dates when The anime starts on gaiden? and the fillers end?



No one knows it.


----------



## supermonkeykick (May 2, 2006)

yea, when does the filler offically end?


----------



## debil (May 2, 2006)

There is neither an official nor an unofficial date when the fillers gonna end.
As I said no one knows it.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (May 2, 2006)

And in the next filler episode Tenten will get a gun! !!!! wtf!?!

Hehe...but really...what _would_ happen if Tenten got a gun?


----------



## DemonXero (May 2, 2006)

*Adult Naruto?*

I keep seeing a pic of an adult/teen who looks just like Naruto with long hair.  Is that really him or some fan art? And yes, i am a Naruto newb, I'm only on episode 50 and read the first 4 mangas.


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (May 2, 2006)

DemonXero said:
			
		

> I keep seeing a pic of an adult/teen who looks just like Naruto with long hair.  Is that really him or some fan art? And yes, i am a Naruto newb, I'm only on episode 50 and read the first 4 mangas.



That is a picture of Yondaime AKA the 4th Hokage (the one who sealed Kyuubi into Naruto).


----------



## Twizted (May 3, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Couple of Chapter questions -
> 
> When did Kakashi Gaiden start, and end?
> 
> ...



Well I'll answer two since they're the only two I know off the top of my head.

Gaiden starts at 239 and ends at 244. 245 is the first issue of part II.

They talk about Sakumo in Gaiden.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 4, 2006)

supermonkeykick said:
			
		

> yea, when does the filler offically end?



Hopefully, its past 202.  Since, Episode 202 is a filler episode.



> Hehe...but really...what would happen if Tenten got a gun?



Kishi would probably show her for a few moments with it and never show it again. Thats how he is with Ten Ten.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> do you have to use chakra after molding it. or will it just go away if you dont use it



You still have it for an indefinate amount of time, remember the jewel in Tsunade's head is just molded chakra that she saved up to heal herself. So it apparently can be held, at least inside of a seal.


----------



## Dynasty (May 4, 2006)

hmmm i wondered..... in reality u have to chant hmmmmmmm to open your chakra gates..... why dident kishimoto add that to naruto, it would be so eefin funny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2006)

What are the names of the Gates Again?


----------



## debil (May 5, 2006)




----------



## your desired user name (May 5, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Couple of Chapter questions -
> 
> When did Kakashi Gaiden start, and end?
> 
> ...


Temari first pulled off her smile in chapter 214 "Retreat for the time being..." after fighting Tayuya

Tsunade first appeared in chapter 149 "Legendary..." but for all i know she could have appeared in one of Jiraiya's flashbacks before then, and she has been in the story ever since pretty much because she immediately returned to Konoha to become the Fifth Hokage

those are the only ones i know...


----------



## Sukairaa (May 6, 2006)

My question is pretty simple. What episode number is it where Lee, Neji and TenTen go to this small resturant and they eat this woman's cooking and it ends up being uber spicey and everyone's about dead except for Lee who's scoffing it down?


----------



## Seany (May 6, 2006)

Episode 152


----------



## Sukairaa (May 6, 2006)

Awsome! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Seany (May 6, 2006)

No problem


----------



## phoumistyles (May 12, 2006)

okay i heard that this season is gonna be the last season, i saw it somewhere in the opening credits in the dattebayo fansubs, if so when are they gonna finish the sasuke story?? seems like they dont have enough episodes left to completely finish it.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2006)

are you talking about the up to date naruto?


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone know 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In what manga number that Naruto finally tells Sakura that he has the Kyuubi in him


  I'm pretty sure that happened, but i cant find it anywhere.  So if anyone can find it out and tell me, or tell me that i just made it up and it never happened, that would be really helpfull.


----------



## phoumistyles (May 12, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> are you talking about the up to date naruto?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yea im talking about the up to date naruto, i dont remember what episode i saw it in but in the opening credits they say this will be the last season?? it was probably a joke or something


----------



## KibasFang (May 12, 2006)

Uzumaki600 said:
			
		

> hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers  ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?



They said that the 4th was the best Hokage, he could have easily avoided the reactions of the technique.


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2006)

phoumistyles said:
			
		

> little nin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2006)

KibasFang said:
			
		

> They said that the 4th was the best Hokage, he could have easily avoided the reactions of the technique.



I thought it was a different techinique all together, just a similar seal. The 4th sealed it in another person, the 3rd was trying to kill the creature.


----------



## Krahiz (May 13, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

They are not going to quit making the Naruto series....are they...because if they do that...i become very sad...


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2006)

yes they cant  stop! and i swear its sposed to be like one big time family show in japan or something isnt it?
they wont stop...phoumistyles caused us a lot of grief. we must not worry...


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (May 13, 2006)

Are you people thick. It can't ent before catches up with the  manga at least another 2 seasons and believe me it won't end there


----------



## little nin (May 14, 2006)

^ why do you think i said it couldnt end?


----------



## Krahiz (May 14, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

Thats good to hear.....then i can put down the gun....hahaha


----------



## Snakety69 (May 14, 2006)

Uhhh, what's with the Sasuke makeover on this forum, I liked the Naruto version better.


----------



## Krahiz (May 14, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

What do you mean by Sasuke makeover?... I don?t see anything that have with Sasuke to do... I only see Naruto on the top of the page...


----------



## Snakety69 (May 14, 2006)

Well, the whole forum is now blue and it has Sasuke on top. Oh well, I wonder who the next skin's gonna be. I vote for Gaara.


----------



## Krahiz (May 15, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

Well...mine is still Orange and got Naruto on the top....so thats a little problem...ehhh as long as i don?t see Sasuke up there and the site isn?t blue, i?m happy hahaha


----------



## inquisitive magician (May 16, 2006)

I'm sure ive read somewhere that naruto has failed the ninja academy exams more than once. If this is true, and he has re-sit a few years at the academy, how come hes still the same age as everyone else when he and all the others of rookie 9 pass. 

You would think "genius ninja" sasuke would have passed way before everyone else. Speaking of which, surely neji would have done too.


----------



## Grrblt (May 22, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the name of this song?
> I loved this song.
> You'll love when you listen to it.
> Thanks!!


Evanescense - Bring me to life


----------



## narutox3 (May 22, 2006)

i havent been watching naruto lately sooo have the fillers ended yet


----------



## Euuk-man (May 22, 2006)

Yah i havent been watching the fillers much either. they are getting stupider by the episode. if this is how kishimoto planned it then i just wasted 100+ hours of my life watching naruto and reading it


----------



## Lucifer the Enforcer (May 23, 2006)

Fillers useless. Get on with the action please.


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (May 23, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> so a quick question. is there any information on whats wrong with hatake (the judge from the chuunin exam) he's clearly sick. but what is he suffering from



Well, no...at least I've never heard of it anyways. And his name is _Hayate_ whole name: _Gekkou Hayate_ and Kakashi's whole name is _Hatake Kakashi_.
There u go!


----------



## contigo (May 23, 2006)

*Mangekyou Sharingan*

Chapter 225 page 04
Itachi says: if you open your eyes to the truth.... including me, there will be three people who can handle the MS.
Is the third possible MS user Kakashi or is there someone else??


----------



## SilverCross (May 24, 2006)

ok, i looked threw the FAQ for an answer, didnt see anything that would help, tho i may have missed it, anyways, since the filler seems to want to go on forever...im giving in and want to read the manga, can someone tell me where i should start at, what chapter picks up where the horrible filler started?


----------



## debil (May 24, 2006)

Chapter 239 is the first Kakashi Gaiden chapter. Have fun with the Manga


----------



## SilverCross (May 24, 2006)

thanks..i had planned to give the filler a bit more time..but..since my pc is having sound issues..and i cant watch anime...i hope the naruto manga will keep me from going insane till my sounds works.


----------



## ixt0000 (May 24, 2006)

*Naruto and Hinata*

Hi everyone.  This will be my first post.  Aren't you all just so giddy for me...lol.  Anyway, I didn't have time to read through this entire thread, so, I am wondering if anyone knows if naruto will end up with hinata?  I sure as hell hope so.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 24, 2006)

No one knows if Naruto is going to end up with Hinata.  Everyone has their different opinions.  I personally think he is going to end up with Sakura not Hinata.


----------



## little nin (May 25, 2006)

^ yes yes i agree, only because sakura will eventually realise sasuke doesnt want her! and naruto or rocklee will always be there to pick up the pieces lol


----------



## Sojuro (May 26, 2006)

NO way, naruto will definitly be with hinata, or at least thats what i think. Rock lee would look cool with sakura, and lyke sakura and sasuke, naruto will get over sakura.


----------



## watashi wa nin desu (May 26, 2006)

sumimasen, i just wanna ask whats the prefix of the other kages in naruto other than kazekage and hokage, please tell me im desprate, domo domo ^_^


----------



## brokebackboy (May 27, 2006)

what is the name of the 6th(what-daime)


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2006)

watashi wa nin desu said:
			
		

> sumimasen, i just wanna ask whats the prefix of the other kages in naruto other than kazekage and hokage, please tell me im desprate, domo domo ^_^


Mizukage (meaning water, in Mist), Tsuchikage (meaning earth, in Rock), Raikage (meaning lightning, in Cloud)


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (May 27, 2006)

brokebackboy said:
			
		

> what is the name of the 6th(what-daime)



He/She will be the Rokudaime.  (Hey I realize that "everyone" thinks or wants Naruto to become the Rokudaime,and I am no exception, but we don't know for sure so I wrote "he/she")


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 27, 2006)

Hey, whats everyone's favorite Naruto opener?  Mine is the current one.


----------



## Makyou Hyoushou (May 27, 2006)

hmmm i gotta say current one as well i think they just get better as they go on ^^ 

what about outro songs?


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 27, 2006)

The one that features Akamaru and Pakkun.


----------



## MissyK09 (May 28, 2006)

ok, this question has probably been asked like a million times, 
but *WHEN ARE THE FILLERS GOING TO END??*

pretty much everyone's told me that it'll end in _march_, 
buut it's the end of _may_ && the fillers are still showing.

i wanna see the real plot begin again!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 28, 2006)

MissyK09 said:
			
		

> ok, this question has probably been asked like a million times, but *WHEN ARE THE FILLERS GOING TO END??*
> 
> pretty much everyone's told me that it'll end in _march_, buut it's the end of _may_ && the fillers are still showing.
> 
> ...


You just asked the milliondollar question. No one knows when the fillers will end.

Rumor has it that it might end after this season ends which would be episode 204.(not sure if thats the right episode number)


----------



## MissyK09 (May 28, 2006)

Zukuru said:
			
		

> You just asked the milliondollar question. No one knows when the fillers will end.
> 
> Rumor has it that it might end after this season ends which would be episode 204.(not sure if thats the right episode number)



thnx.
 its going to be a pretty long time till the fillers end then.
ahh, i can't wait that long : [


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 28, 2006)

Sheesh, Episode 204?  "This is such a drag"


----------



## mer? (May 29, 2006)

I have a lil question, dunno if this is the r8 thread 4 it.

Whats the name of the song played in Episode 110/111 at 17:25 ?

mfg merZ


----------



## Rainb0y (May 29, 2006)

Has Naruto Released the full nine fox tails. I saw in a picture the Four tailed fox.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 29, 2006)

i think the anime of naruto goes up to 186 but inversed to manga what chapter would that be or is it the same?


----------



## xo_Noa_ox (May 29, 2006)

Did Sasuke enter the academy at age six or eight?

*e d i t:*


			
				mer? said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the song played in Episode 110/111 at 17:25 ?



In both 110 and 111, no song is playing at 17:25 O_o Perhaps it is the wrong episode, or the wrong time.


----------



## mer? (May 30, 2006)

110/111 was a 1 hour special..


----------



## Grrblt (May 30, 2006)

merŽ said:
			
		

> I have a lil question, dunno if this is the r8 thread 4 it.
> 
> Whats the name of the song played in Episode 110/111 at 17:25 ?
> 
> mfg merZ


It's not yet released on a Naruto Official Sound Track.


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 30, 2006)

So what are they gonna do with the 18 or so more episodes while they get up to episode 204?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 30, 2006)

AkamaruKiba92 said:
			
		

> So what are they gonna do with the 18 or so more episodes while they get up to episode 204?



Filler episodes.  They might make a new/conculding an arc to fill those episodes.


----------



## Makyou Hyoushou (May 30, 2006)

on ep 184 where akamaru goes crazy, how come shinos bugs attacked akamaru and wouldnt listen to shino?


----------



## nekorose (May 31, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> i think the anime of naruto goes up to 186 but inversed to manga what chapter would that be or is it the same?



186 is filler. 238 is the last manga chapter that corresponded to the anime, I'm not sure what episode. I gave up on the anime a while ago.  Nothing beyond 238 has been animated.


----------



## mortsleam (May 31, 2006)

xo_Noa_ox said:
			
		

> Did Sasuke enter the academy at age six or eight?
> 
> *e d i t:*
> 
> In both 110 and 111, no song is playing at 17:25 O_o Perhaps it is the wrong episode, or the wrong time.


The sam age of everyone else, i think 7...
Nobody knows when the fillers will end, i  take quess Spring time or Summer.


----------



## jazon7777777 (Jun 1, 2006)

Makyou Hyoushou said:
			
		

> on ep 184 where akamaru goes crazy, how come shinos bugs attacked akamaru and wouldnt listen to shino?


I think the bugs detected something wrong with him? Not sure though -_-


----------



## Yondy (Jun 3, 2006)

This is sort of difficult to explain, but What's the diirect translation of 'Yellow Flash' in japanese, according to the Data Book or w/e.

Is it Kiroi Furasshu?


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jun 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What ep is it when mizuki comes back? and fights naruto and iruka?


----------



## Yondy (Jun 3, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> This is sort of difficult to explain, but What's the diirect translation of 'Yellow Flash' in japanese, according to the Data Book or w/e.
> 
> Is it Kiroi Furasshu?



Just bumping my question. =P


----------



## Kunai Master (Jun 4, 2006)

*Question*


*Spoiler*: __ 



In chapter 309 did Sasuke destory Kyubi or just supress him?



-KS


----------



## Yondy (Jun 4, 2006)

This really isn't a quick answer thread, at all. 

@Kunai Master, he surpressed it, I think. >.>


----------



## MissyK09 (Jun 4, 2006)

Inner-Kyuubi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What ep is it when mizuki comes back? and fights naruto and iruka?



I think it's episode 145 or 146.



			
				mer? said:
			
		

> I have a lil question, dunno if this is the r8 thread 4 it.
> 
> Whats the name of the song played in Episode 110/111 at 17:25 ?
> 
> mfg merZ



yeah, i've been wonderin about that too;
haha, the music is inspiring && sad.
they should have another OST && put that song in it,
oh && they should add they little music box theme they up in episode 129 at 4:18


----------



## Toboe LoneWolf (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd like to know Kishimoto's relation to the anime. Does he have an active role in it and its development/plotline, or does he strictly do manga? Concentrating more on Naruto pre-filler; that I'd bet is totally Kishimoto-hands free, but what of the anime of before that; since there are some things that are added in the anime that aren't in the manga? Does Kishimoto have more of a role in anime-making than simply writing/drawing the stuff it is based on?


----------



## killuahxh (Jun 4, 2006)

If Ero-Sannin is such a perverted little ninja, then that means there is sexual
lust and wanting in the Narutoverse. . . Does this mean our theory's that Orochimaru is a lil' ninjo' spinjo'? Does Kakashi get like - mad pussy? I bet he's
digged in on Anko, and all those other hot jounin. . . lol. . .


----------



## Krahiz (Jun 5, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

When will all these fillers end!!!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 5, 2006)

Does Itachi act superior to Kisame?


----------



## Kael (Jun 6, 2006)

EDIT: Disregard this reply entirely. Question was answered in the thread.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 6, 2006)

This is a question I really need answering quickly (long story)

*Do we know Kisame's age and if so what is it?* (Databook data would be perferable)

*also do we know Zabuza's age and if so what is it?* (again databook data would be perferable)


----------



## LanderZ (Jun 6, 2006)

Where do we go to get Databook page/name translations, nowadays?

*Page 84 of DB2 has the spider's name, but I can't read it >.<*

I just scanned through 16 pages of Translation-forum threads, and found nothing.


*Edit*Kisame is 28/29 [can't make it out] in DB2, and Zabuza died at 26, and Haku at 15.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 7, 2006)

LanderZ said:
			
		

> Where do we go to get Databook page/name translations, nowadays?
> 
> *Page 84 of DB2 has the spider's name, but I can't read it >.<*
> 
> ...


is that Kisame's age pre or post time skip. 

Thanks for telling me about Zabuza.


----------



## LanderZ (Jun 7, 2006)

DB2 = pre-timeskip, last I checked.

Anyone able to figure out page 84 of DB2 for me? Please?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 8, 2006)

Kunai Master said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ Chapter 309 Spoilers - Beware_ 



No the Kyuubi was not destroyed.  If the Kyuubi was destroyed than Naruto would've been dead.  Sasuke's Sharingan gave him the ability to see the Kyuubi.  The Kyuubi had told Naruto and Sasuke that he has felt a power like Sasuke before, Uchiha Madara.






			
				Toboe LoneWolf said:
			
		

> I'd like to know Kishimoto's relation to the anime. Does he have an active role in it and its development/plotline, or does he strictly do manga? Concentrating more on Naruto pre-filler; that I'd bet is totally Kishimoto-hands free, but what of the anime of before that; since there are some things that are added in the anime that aren't in the manga? Does Kishimoto have more of a role in anime-making than simply writing/drawing the stuff it is based on?



Kishimoto, I think, doesn't really have a huge hand in the anime since he has most of the rights on the manga.  The more episodes = More money for Kishi.  He may hate it but those anime fillers are bring money to the table.  The anime is done by an anime creation company that picks up other projects, they have there standards and there bosses.  Kishimoto doesn't really have a huge voice on the fillers, even though its his creation.



			
				killuahxh said:
			
		

> If Ero-Sannin is such a perverted little ninja, then that means there is sexual
> lust and wanting in the Narutoverse. . . Does this mean our theory's that Orochimaru is a lil' ninjo' spinjo'? Does Kakashi get like - mad pussy? I bet he's
> digged in on Anko, and all those other hot jounin. . . lol. . .



A lot of animes show the perversion in life.  Does it need to be showed? No.  Naruto is aimed for Japanese middle school and teens, they wouldn't pt adult content in a show intended to appeal for teens. Just go check out some Naruto Hentai's and your imagination will be met.



			
				Krahiz said:
			
		

> When will all these fillers end!!!



We don't have a clue.



			
				Closetpervert said:
			
		

> Does Itachi act superior to Kisame?



Well, Itachi is likely to be stronger than Kisame, so yeah he does act superior.  I doubt its a huge thing, Kisame cares about since he hasn't shown any signs of it bothering him.



			
				LanderZ said:
			
		

> DB2 = pre-timeskip, last I checked.
> 
> Anyone able to figure out page 84 of DB2 for me? Please?



Try LeafNinja for the ages and/or MangaHelpers for some translations/scanned parts of the databooks.


----------



## narutoteam10 (Jun 8, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Thread for quick question quick anwsers so you don't have to make a thread about it.
> 
> Also useful if you aren't sure if something quite merits being a thread.



what did sasuke mean by saying "there something strange about this guy"  the person that help them in the forest of death he had glass on.


----------



## petersellers (Jun 8, 2006)

when does the new naruto series end, and what's with all the filler, isn't naruto supposed to be getting stronger?


----------



## narutoteam10 (Jun 8, 2006)

*I thought*



			
				petersellers said:
			
		

> when does the new naruto series end, and what's with all the filler, isn't naruto supposed to be getting stronger?




I thought ever one is supposed to get stronger not only naruto but I also thought some people will die like Gaara or rocklee those are just some people!!!


----------



## petersellers (Jun 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



in the manga it seems like sasuke is alot stronger than naruto in vol 308=09 i can't buy it.


----------



## narutoteam10 (Jun 8, 2006)

*you're right*



			
				petersellers said:
			
		

> in the manga it seems like sasuke is alot stronger than naruto in vol 308=09 i can't buy it.




your right it really does look like sasuke is a lot stronger I seen the video all ready I can't buy it either do you want to be my buddy I'm new and I'm trying to find more buddy so far I don't have any so if anyone is kind enough to be my buddy I would be so happy!!!


----------



## Axass (Jun 8, 2006)

narutoteam10 said:
			
		

> what did sasuke mean by saying "there something strange about this guy"  the person that help them in the forest of death he had glass on.


Sasuke simply noticed that Kabuto was more than a regular Konoha Genin, in fact as you know he was a Sound spy and he's a ninja on the level of Kakashi according to what Oro said.



			
				petersellers said:
			
		

> when does the new naruto series end, and what's with all the filler, isn't naruto supposed to be getting stronger?


We don't know when it'll end, hopefully it'll last very long. As for fillers, they are supposedly taking place in the 3 months of pause _before_ Naruto goes to train.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 9, 2006)

Is it KinUta Dosu or KinAta Dosu??
And are Haku, Yashamaru and Deidara male or female??


----------



## Saibot (Jun 9, 2006)

they are trans ^_^


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (Jun 9, 2006)

Saibot said:
			
		

> they are trans ^_^



Oh, yeah! I?m really sure they are!


----------



## xo_Noa_ox (Jun 9, 2006)

It's said there's 15 more weeks of the fillers, and it seems to be true.


----------



## Saibot (Jun 10, 2006)

LOOOL its so damn Obvious xD lool *sings* Dude!!!!!!!! you like a Lady *Stops singing >_>*


----------



## nekorose (Jun 11, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> And are Haku, Yashamaru and Deidara male or female??



Ah, the million dollar question. But they're all male.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 12, 2006)

Alright, thanks! I...think... 

So is it KinUta Dosu or KinAta Dosu?


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 13, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks! I...think...
> 
> So is it KinUta Dosu or KinAta Dosu?


KinUta Dosu


----------



## RockLee (Jun 14, 2006)

So, where is the Naruto Dub series right now?

I want to know what ep number we are on, so I can watch the Lee eps. Specifically, 48, 49, 50.

Also, are they airing over the summer, cuz I'm getting cable for the summer, soo....


----------



## Solanum (Jun 15, 2006)

What does "shannaro" mean? I've been looking around for a while now, but I can't seem to find the answer.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> So, where is the Naruto Dub series right now?
> 
> I want to know what ep number we are on, so I can watch the Lee eps. Specifically, 48, 49, 50.
> 
> Also, are they airing over the summer, cuz I'm getting cable for the summer, soo....




Episode 38 is this Saturday.  

They are showing all new episodes up to episode 60 and than repeats unless they license the future episodes.



			
				Solanum said:
			
		

> What does "shannaro" mean? I've been looking around for a while now, but I can't seem to find the answer.



I think it means _Hell Yeah!_ or _Hello no!_


----------



## Draxo (Jun 16, 2006)

Question on the gates:

in the figt against gaara, Lee opened was it four gates?  Correct me if i am wrong, but one of these gates enabled him to fight without feeling pain, right?  then why did he flinch from pain, allowing Gaara to escape with his replacement trick during hiw primary/secondary lotus?  Plot hole no jutsu?

I might be misremembering after all this time however.


----------



## symbiotic78 (Jun 16, 2006)

how did neji get his cursed seal?


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jun 20, 2006)

@Symbiotic By being born.

And I've seen a few pics of Naruto with different close.Did they changed it?


----------



## I Heart Kunoichi (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I have a question....How does Sasuke get into his second costume?!?

I mean, take a look at it, it's one-piece and has no zipper for him to step through! My only guess is that he steps through the massive neck hole.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

How does Akamaru become suddenly bigger?


----------



## nekorose (Jun 21, 2006)

HikaruxKiba said:
			
		

> How does Akamaru become suddenly bigger?



He grew.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing you saw a picture of him post-timeskip. That's 2.5 years since the last time we saw him. He had a bit of a growth-spurt.


----------



## kakashi6778 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Naruto's age*

I have read all of the manga and seen all of the anime and i have always wondered why naruto is not 2 years older than the rest of his team since he failed the test 2 times and he was not a genius so he would not have gotten into the academy before sasuke and sakura who passed the first time thay could take it as far as i know


----------



## kakashi6778 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Naruto age*

Has no one else noticed this or thought about it? since i have no answer here i guess i will ask other forums also


----------



## Hidden Mist Demon (Jun 25, 2006)

i have the hand seals on my pc but i was wondering what the jutsus were i know their was a tread with them on it but i cant find it so if some one could direct me their i would be greatful.(mainly the water prsion and water clone jutsus)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 25, 2006)

Assassin Of The Mist said:
			
		

> i have the hand seals on my pc but i was wondering what the jutsus were i know their was a tread with them on it but i cant find it so if some one could direct me their i would be greatful.(mainly the water prsion and water clone jutsus)



What do you need; what the hand seals mean or what ones are needed to perform those jutsu's?

  Thank Final Ultima for creating it for everyone to see it. 



			
				kakashi6778 said:
			
		

> I have read all of the manga and seen all of the anime and i have always wondered why naruto is not 2 years older than the rest of his team since he failed the test 2 times and he was not a genius so he would not have gotten into the academy before sasuke and sakura who passed the first time thay could take it as far as i know



He started the Academy earlier than the rest of the students his age.  He was an orphan, so the village decided to send him to school earlier since it could lead him something to do with his life and to take care of him since he has no family.



			
				I Heart Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Well, I have a question....How does Sasuke get into his second costume?!?
> 
> I mean, take a look at it, it's one-piece and has no zipper for him to step through! My only guess is that he steps through the massive neck hole.



His shirt is like a karate shirt.  The purple bow thing, that all Orochimaru workers use, keeps the shirt on him and part of the shirt closed.  Than he puts on the pants, and everything else.




			
				SinnerItachi said:
			
		

> And I've seen a few pics of Naruto with different close.Did they changed it?



Where?  Maybe, fanart.  I guess you are talking about a manga scene, the manga is in a timeskip period (2.5 years after the Sasuke Retrival arc) and Naruto got a new outfit; darker than the pre-timeskip outfit. 



			
				Draxo said:
			
		

> in the figt against gaara, Lee opened was it four gates? Correct me if i am wrong, but one of these gates enabled him to fight without feeling pain, right? then why did he flinch from pain, allowing Gaara to escape with his replacement trick during hiw primary/secondary lotus? Plot hole no jutsu?



He didn't feel pain for a certain period of time.  The period without pain lasted a little bit and wore off, than Lee felt all the apin that awas inflicted during that match. When Lee, flinched and was in pain Gaara went on the offensive leading to Gai's intervention.


----------



## Hidden Mist Demon (Jun 25, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> What do you need; what the hand seals mean or what ones are needed to perform those jutsu's?
> Thank Final Ultima for creating it for everyone to see it.



thank you i got the jutsus i wanted except for the water clone jutsu i could not find it any were in the list. i could have been over looking it though.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 25, 2006)

Ino said:
			
		

> What happened to Naruto's parents?



we don't know what happensed to his mother but i think that his dad died fighting the nine-tailed fox


----------



## Genieman (Jun 26, 2006)

Has there been a data book released since the beginning of naruto 2? Or any other official source of what is and what is not in the naruto universe?


----------



## lillgugg_92 (Jun 26, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> we don't know what happensed to his mother but i think that his dad died fighting the nine-tailed fox




Maybe his dad was yodaime


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2006)

alot of treads have been made saying that yondaimere was his dad

Q. i was wondering when is the thrid naruto movie coming out


----------



## jaden (Jun 26, 2006)

*spoiler alert*  this is just a random thought i had. in ch 310-- 312 it is mentioned that kakshi will train naruto and help him develop his own ultimate jutsu. what do you think it will be? my personal theory is it will be a light element jutsu


----------



## kadoman (Jun 26, 2006)

I have 2 questions:

1. Was the body of the Grass Nin that Oro stole (chunin exams) female or male?

2. Was the face that Oro showed when fighting Sandaime male or female?


----------



## Twizted (Jun 26, 2006)

kadoman said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Was the body of the Grass Nin that Oro stole (chunin exams) female or male?
> 
> 2. Was the face that Oro showed when fighting Sandaime male or female?



I'm fairly certain that we'd be speculating on both, but if I had to make an educated guess I'd say Male for the Grass nin and Female for the Oro body. In the Japanese eps of the anime the voice still sounds male from the grass nin that Oro uses, but in the English version it's def. female.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, I read this on a fanpage somewhere, and I didn't believe it. Was the very first thing Sakura said Naruto when they reunited for the first time after the 2.5 year time skip, "How do I look?"??
If I hadn't seen or heard from my best friend and then reunite with him after almost three years, the first thing I would do is glomp him and tell him how cool he looks after all this time.

...

No, really.
I knew Sakura was a bitch, but...come _on_ now...


----------



## stumble (Jun 27, 2006)

*question*

I read the whole thread,but i think i didnt see this question answered anywhere,so sorry if i didnt see it  The question is.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi is the 3d MS user,right?Isnt killing your best friend a prerequisite for using it?


----------



## DancingDragonLady (Jun 28, 2006)

I have some questions: 

1.) What is "MS?"

2.) What is/are the data book(s)?  Where could I look at one?

3.) I saw in this thread somewhere that deidara was male, but I could have sworn one of the other akatsuki members refered to deidara as "she."  

4.) Just checking, but sasori was male, right?


----------



## DancingDragonLady (Jun 28, 2006)

Also,

5.) Do we know the _real_ color of people's hair from akatsuki? Cuz I've seen some pictures of the people like Deidara and Sasori with like 10 different colors of hair. Is the real color for Deidara blonde, and the real color for Sasori red, or do we not know?


----------



## DancingDragonLady (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry ^.^' thought of some more.

6.) How do people already know the names of all the akatsuki members? I've read the whole manga so far but it doesn't say all the names. Where are people getting this information?

7.) What's up with blind Itachi? I've also never seen anything about him being blind in the manga except Kakashi saying something about how bad his eye sight is now...But that doesn't mean he's blind... does it?  So confused!  

Sorry, I tried not to sound too n00bish...


----------



## nekorose (Jun 28, 2006)

1) Mangekyo Sharingan
2) Info. on characters/techniques etc.
3)Deidara is male, it was a translation error
4)Yes
5)Blonde and red, but we have to wait for color pictures for the newest ones. Until then, the best we can do is guess.
6)We're introduced to them throughout the series, but they're often pretty far spread out. Also from the databooks.
7) You answered your own question there.  Blind Itachi is a theory that developed from Kakashi's remark. If you'd like a more detailed answer, feel free to PM me.

Hope that answers your questions,  Dancingdragonlady, but in the future, please don't post multiple times in a row, use the edit button to add things to one post instead.


----------



## DancingDragonLady (Jun 28, 2006)

-.-' sorry for so many posts... I'll make sure to use the edit button next time. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## stumble (Jun 28, 2006)

So can anyone answer my question?

Edited.


----------



## NarutoFanAkki (Jun 28, 2006)

Which Naruto episode did Naruto see Hinata dancing on the water?


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 28, 2006)

NarutoFanAkki said:
			
		

> Which Naruto episode did Naruto see Hinata dancing on the water?


Either 148 or 149.

Sorry stumble, I don't know?

QUESTION:
What does 'shandarou' mean? Sakura says it alot, does it mean 'damn', or 'hell', or what?


----------



## nekorose (Jun 29, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> What does 'shandarou' mean? Sakura says it alot, does it mean 'damn', or 'hell', or what?



That's "shannaro" actually. It's Inner Sakura's catchphrase, but in part 2, Sakura herself has said it a few times. I think it means something along the lines of "hell yeah" or "hell no."


----------



## delinom (Jun 29, 2006)

hey all.. I got a question about manga.

can someone please tell me the number of a chapter where naruto saw shino again.

*Spoiler*: __ 



After Naruto and Co. had returned to konoha after the akatsuki encounter and before the Sai arc




dunno if that is a spoiler but I guess that there is someone who haven't read the manga

Thx and bai


----------



## Twizted (Jun 29, 2006)

delinom said:
			
		

> hey all.. I got a question about manga.
> 
> can someone please tell me the number of a chapter where naruto saw shino again.
> 
> ...



That would be chapter 282


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 30, 2006)

Why does everyone in "Naruto" (besides Kiba and Gaara) appear to be only children? Is there a _reason_, or is that just the way it is?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 30, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> Why does everyone in "Naruto" (besides Kiba and Gaara) appear to be only children? Is there a _reason_, or is that just the way it is?



The main Naruto characters, the genin are only around 12-14 years of age.  They are still in childhood.  In the time-skip in the manga, they do look a bit more mature.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jun 30, 2006)

No, I mean they're only children. Like, they don't have siblings or anything.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> No, I mean they're only children. Like, they don't have siblings or anything.



Hinata has a sister, Sasuke has a brother, Temari and Kankuro have a brother and there are probably many others but they haven't been mentioned nor shown since they might've not be needed.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh, that's true.

...

Do I smell a filler use ahead? I can see it now, "Family Reunion! Battle of the Distant Relatives from the Land of Sewage".
Or something like that. ^_^"


----------



## raptor00555 (Jul 2, 2006)

wat are fillers???
i just gaot in to naruto about a year ago and i only read the manga up to 93
(because i have to buy shonen jump when i go to krogers which isnt often and i have to pay for it with my own money)and have watched the anime on cartoon network which is not very far...... my question again


wat are fillers?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## yummysasuke (Jul 2, 2006)

They're episodes that don't follow the storyline of the manga.


----------



## Lee-ish-cool (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, erm.
Yeah. Don't read unless you're up to or past Naruto/Lee and Gaara's fight with Kimmimaro.

*Spoiler*: __ 



How does chouji come back to life? (does he?)
I saw on Wikipedia "Chouji in Naruto II" but that's kinda hard. He's kinda... dead.




Yeah, and sorry if the spoiler box doesn't work.


----------



## nekorose (Jul 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's not dead. He just looks that way.


----------



## Drama (Jul 4, 2006)

I havent watched any filler episodes since the life saving curry after that i just gave up and thoght it was ridiculous. 

So my question is what is going on with the fillers? 
Is it still painful to watch? 
and any news on when it will end?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 4, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> I havent watched any filler episodes since the life saving curry after that i just gave up and thoght it was ridiculous.
> 
> So my question is what is going on with the fillers?



Nothing worth mentioning.



> Is it still painful to watch?



Yes indeed.



> and any news on when it will end?



None whatsoever.


----------



## Drama (Jul 4, 2006)

^^
Damn that bad eh. shoot that really sucks for the Anime watchers only which i can predict is about 10 or less now with that kinda news.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 4, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> ^^
> Damn that bad eh. shoot that really sucks for the Anime watchers only which i can predict is about 10 or less now with that kinda news.



Yeah it's pretty bad. Lucky for us they're quite popular in Japan, so at least there is no chance at the anime being cancelled as of now. I am still patiently awaiting Kakashi Gaiden being animated. Thank God for the manga.


----------



## Jiraiya~ (Jul 5, 2006)

What ep is the one wit the fake rock-lee and gai?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 5, 2006)

When do that fillers end? 

How do I shot web?


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> *When do that fillers end*?
> 
> How do I shot web?



Fillers are eternal.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 5, 2006)

Jiraiya~ said:
			
		

> What ep is the one wit the fake rock-lee and gai?



 Its Episode 161.


----------



## Hinata919 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi I'm new at doing the whole forum thing, so please don't get mad at me!

My question is: I know this is random and out there, but do Hinata and Naruto ever kiss or anything? I'm not finished with the series just yet but I wanted to know. I started Naruto 2 the other day, where he has the new outfit and all (haha). I would like to know about that. Thanks


----------



## The Truth (Jul 6, 2006)

Hinata919 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new at doing the whole forum thing, so please don't get mad at me!
> 
> My question is: I know this is random and out there, but do Hinata and Naruto ever kiss or anything? I'm not finished with the series just yet but I wanted to know. I started Naruto 2 the other day, where he has the new outfit and all (haha). I would like to know about that. Thanks


Well I think you should watch/read for yourself, you'll like it much better that way but if you insist:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No Naruto is pretty oblivious to Hinata's feelings. She hasn't been shown much in part two.


----------



## Lee-ish-cool (Jul 6, 2006)

nekorose said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's not dead. He just looks that way.


As long as you didn't read my other post it's safe...
Akamaru and Neji, too? =D


----------



## ryo0oki (Jul 6, 2006)

I need this for a picture I'm drawing... what are the colors of Tsunade's (now Naruto's) necklace?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 7, 2006)

ryo0oki said:
			
		

> I need this for a picture I'm drawing... what are the colors of Tsunade's (now Naruto's) necklace?



The band is *black*, the two beads on either side of the gem are *grayish/silverish*, and the gem is *teal (blue/green).*


----------



## Rhaz (Jul 8, 2006)

*Filler.*

Ok, ive read the manga from start to 290. And I was watching some subbed episodes, and I was wondering does the anime, show what happend during the 3 year skip? Because the anime episode 190, i havent seen that in the manga?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 9, 2006)

Rhaz said:
			
		

> Ok, ive read the manga from start to 290. And I was watching some subbed episodes, and I was wondering does the anime, show what happend during the 3 year skip? Because the anime episode 190, i havent seen that in the manga?



No, the anime from ep.136 on is all filler. It is completely made up and has nothing to do with the manga at all. Any attempt at connecting the filler to the manga is useless.


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 9, 2006)

orochimaru can only change bodies every three years rite


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jul 9, 2006)

Can TenTen use a puppet cause thats a weapon so can she use one?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 9, 2006)

SinnerItachi said:
			
		

> Can TenTen use a puppet cause thats a weapon so can she use one?


I don't think so, Puppetry is a very precise art. It's very differant from using Kunai or a sword. To be good at it you probably have to devote a lot of time to it. Maybe in the future she does seem to have a knack for weapons of all kinds.



			
				Mansewerz said:
			
		

> orochimaru can only change bodies every three years rite


Correct about once every 3 years.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 9, 2006)

Why did Akatsuki wait 3 years to get Kyuubi?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 9, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Why did Akatsuki wait 3 years to get Kyuubi?


The ceremony that is used to extract bijuu takes time to prepare.


----------



## Maximus (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey,

long time ago i copied naruto wallpapers from the forums. I cant currently find that thread. can some one give me da link if u have. I will really appreciate your help. 

thx


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2006)

um, i was wondering this for a long time...is Deidara a female or a male? cuz ppl are saying that he/she is a female...but i dont know...if anyone have the answer, plz tell me!


----------



## Twizted (Jul 11, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> um, i was wondering this for a long time...is Deidara a female or a male? cuz ppl are saying that he/she is a female...but i dont know...if anyone have the answer, plz tell me!



Anyone who tells you Deidara is female is ignorant at best. Deidara is a man. Proved in the manga eons ago.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 11, 2006)

Any chance of a databook 3? If so when?


----------



## "Nara." (Jul 11, 2006)

Yondaime succeeds Sarutobi as Hokage.
But when he dies, sealing the Kyuubi; I suppose Sarutobi resumes his role as Hokage.

Meaning the Hokage history looks like this, right...
1 > 2 > 3 > 4 > 3 ?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 11, 2006)

Nara. said:
			
		

> Yondaime succeeds Sarutobi as Hokage.
> But when he dies, sealing the Kyuubi; I suppose Sarutobi resumes his role as Hokage.
> 
> Meaning the Hokage history looks like this, right...
> 1 > 2 > 3 > 4 > 3 ?


Correct, reps and welcome to the boards.


----------



## Specula (Jul 12, 2006)

*Can anyone tell me the name of a certain jutsu?*

Yo! I'm sure you're all awear that there are several characters that have Shushin no Jutsu, AKA, Body Flicker, such as Gaara, who uses a kind of sand warp, Yondaime, who uses a less 'flashy' version of Hiraishin no Jutsu and Kakashi who makes those swirls of leaves. The question I want to know is, I assume that everyone's seen an episode where a ninja jumps and turns into like a series of grey and black lines, say for example in the Neji/Naruto fight in the Chunin Finals. You know the very first movment Naruto makes when he uses Kyuubi's chakra. He says 'I feel even more power... Than when I trained.'  And then his body goes all blurry and dissapears? That's the move I want to know. Assuming it even IS a jutsu. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance!

Specula.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2006)

Yea, kinda lookin' for some higher quality. I need 'em for my AMVs. I had 'em all at one point and my hard drive wiped. So now I've got two awesome Naruto AMVs I'd like to make, but I can't because all I have are subtitled episodes...sigh...

This is so troublesome!


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 17, 2006)

What are the 5 Kages?
I know Hokage, Mizukage, and Kazekage, what are the other ones?


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 17, 2006)

tsuchikage and raikage


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 18, 2006)

AkamaruKiba92 said:
			
		

> Thank you!!!


lol no problem ^_^


----------



## Jashin-Evil_God (Jul 18, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> Yo! I'm sure you're all awear that there are several characters that have Shushin no Jutsu, AKA, Body Flicker, such as Gaara, who uses a kind of sand warp, Yondaime, who uses a less 'flashy' version of Hiraishin no Jutsu and Kakashi who makes those swirls of leaves. The question I want to know is, I assume that everyone's seen an episode where a ninja jumps and turns into like a series of grey and black lines, say for example in the Neji/Naruto fight in the Chunin Finals. You know the very first movment Naruto makes when he uses Kyuubi's chakra. He says 'I feel even more power... Than when I trained.'  And then his body goes all blurry and dissapears? That's the move I want to know. Assuming it even IS a jutsu. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Specula.




It is a Jutsu and I think Naruto used that Jutsu in that fight. Im not completly sure but It's likely. Kakashi and Sasuke used it when they appeared in the stadium, it it was the leaf one.

As for it being a Jutsu, the 4th made it... heres some info about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shunshin no Jutsu (Body Flicker Technique)

        Name: Shunshin no Jutsu, 瞬身の術, literally "Body Flicker Technique"
        Type: D-rank, Supplementary
        Users: Most, if not all ninja
        A high-speed movement technique. It is described as 'appearing with the wind and disappearing like the wind.' A very basic jutsu, it appears that most shinobi above Genin-rank know it.
        Using chakra to activate the body, the user is able to move from one point to another with extreme speeds. This super-fast movement is almost impossible to see with the naked eye. To a normal person, it would seem as if the user has teleported. The amount of Chakra used depends on the distance and elevation between the user and the destination.

        Among the many users and villages, various variations of Shunshin no Jutsu exist. Gaara, for instance, uses the so-called "Suna-Shunshin" (砂瞬身, "Sand Body Flicker"), which uses sand to cover the user's movement. Other varieties include "Kiri-Shunshin" (霧瞬身, "Mist Body Flicker"), "Mizu-Shunshin" (水瞬身, "Water Body Flicker"), and "Konoha-Shunshin" (木ノ葉瞬身, "Tree Leaf Body Flicker").

        Uchiha Shisui, one of the most talented Uchiha, was feared as Shunshin no Shisui (Shisui of the Body Flicker). This is most likely a reference to this jutsu.





Hope that helped. Also the INFO with in the spoiler might not be complely ture.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Is Kaguya Kimimaro, the only that can do Shikotsumyaku ("Dead Bone Pulse")?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 18, 2006)

Jashin-Evil_God said:
			
		

> Is Kaguya Kimimaro, the only that can do Shikotsumyaku ("Dead Bone Pulse")?


Yes he was the last known member of the Kaguya clan.


----------



## Jashin-Evil_God (Jul 18, 2006)

Not really what I was asking... I said was he the only one out of his hole clan that could do Shikotsumyaku ("Dead Bone Pulse")?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 18, 2006)

Jashin-Evil_God said:
			
		

> Not really what I was asking... I said was he the only one out of his hole clan that could do Shikotsumyaku ("Dead Bone Pulse")?


"Dead Bone Pulse" is the name of his bloodline ability, so others in his clan had this ability. Thats why its called a bloodline.


----------



## ramnramn (Jul 18, 2006)

does anybodyknow how the third person who can use that spiecial sharingun is ,when itachi refered to it said when sauske did it that would be three incuding himself?
i would have fixed my mistakes but it s just over laping the next letter when i type,   fix?


----------



## Specula (Jul 19, 2006)

If Obito survived (I have a suspicion he did HINT HINT) he would have been the fourth. However, I suspect the first to ever unlock it was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Uchiha Mandra.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 19, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> does anybodyknow how the third person who can use that spiecial sharingun is ,when itachi refered to it said when sauske did it that would be three incuding himself?
> i would have fixed my mistakes but it s just over laping the next letter when i type,   fix?



*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



The third person is currently unknown. Kakashi has acquired the Mangekyou Sharingan, but Itachi wasn't talking about him ("Kakashi... you couldn't have..."). There's been mention of a Uchiha Madara, but we don't know if that is some missing-nin alive today or if he is a legendary guy who's been dead for 300 years, so we can't say it's him either. All in all, I think the third MS user has not been revealed and probably won't ever be. He was mentioned so Kishi could bring him into the story if he had wanted to, but right now I see very little space for a new Uchiha walking around. We already have to main villain factions, Akatsuki and Oro's gang, and that's quite enough.


----------



## ramnramn (Jul 20, 2006)

*thanks!*

thanks for the answer i couldnt find it


----------



## "Nara." (Jul 20, 2006)

When do the first and second movies roughly take place during the timeline?


----------



## invinible (Jul 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What moves are taught in all the hidden villages to people that decide to become Naruto type ninjas in the respective villages?


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 20, 2006)

why does Kakashi wear that mask?


----------



## Silencing Angel (Jul 21, 2006)

^Because it is part of his stlye. Everyone has their own look. He prefers the mask because it suits him. As far as I know, everyone thinks it suits him.


----------



## Woozie (Jul 21, 2006)

Nara. said:
			
		

> When do the first and second movies roughly take place during the timeline?



First is after Naruto had learned rasengan. The second is after Sasuke had left Konoha.


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoiler_ 



Is Kakashi's MS blackhole jutsu amaterasu or susanoo, or neither?


----------



## [Ai_Ware_Oujou] (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi hi! I was wondering....how many episode were aired in Japan so far?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 21, 2006)

Woozie said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Manga spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kakashi's MS blackhole jutsu amaterasu or susanoo, or neither?



*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as I know it wasn't given a name. Some theorize that Itachi's final MS jutsu is Susanoo, it might be a taijutsu(not sure how it would work).





			
				[Ai_Ware_Oujou] said:
			
		

> Hi hi! I was wondering....how many episode were aired in Japan so far?


The latest was #194.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 21, 2006)

[Ai_Ware_Oujou] said:
			
		

> Hi hi! I was wondering....how many episode were aired in Japan so far?


194 DOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 22, 2006)

ummm, wat does canon mean?????????????


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2006)

Canon means that certain bodies of work are considered authentic. In Naruto's case thats the manga and databook.


----------



## Battosai6913 (Jul 22, 2006)

quick question. I am writing a fan fic and was wondering if anyone knows the official name, if there is one, to the kick that Lee and Sasuke use to send there opponent into the air for the Lotus or Shishi Rendan techniques?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2006)

I believe its called: Konoha Senpu (Leaf Hurricane), welcome to the boards.


----------



## Battosai6913 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the answer and welcome Truth.


----------



## OtakuPoison (Jul 23, 2006)

Question: Has Neji performed the 128 Paws on anyone in the manga or is that just in the anime.

also

Question: Does Anyone know where to find a complete translation of either of the Data Books. I do not mind which form it comes in: text, scans, hardback, paperback, or anything else. And I am willing to pay for it!


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jul 25, 2006)

What episode does Genma actually fight Baki?  I saw them getting ready to square off, but i dont know excatly which episode.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 25, 2006)

AkamaruKiba92 said:
			
		

> What episode does Genma actually fight Baki?  I saw them getting ready to square off, but i dont know excatly which episode.


They don't actually fight as far as it is shown anyway. And since both are still alive it probably never happened.


----------



## [Ai_Ware_Oujou] (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for answering my question, Truth!


----------



## lyrs_amv (Jul 26, 2006)

When, from whom, and how did Sasuke learn to walk on water?  We know that in the Race Arc, Sasuke was could not walk on water.  By the VoTE, Sasuke was walking on water just fine.


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 27, 2006)

the Race Arc was filler, thus can't be counted. and as far as who taught him, it can only be speculated. the best chance is that Kakashi did


----------



## Taxman (Jul 27, 2006)

or his father or someone in the academy....or most likely self taught...he has good chakra control already...so it shouldn't be that big of deal for him to learn it himself, instead of being a bit slow like naruto and was having even more issues ever since Orochimaru screwed up his seal....



> Question: Has Neji performed the 128 Paws on anyone in the manga or is that just in the anime.
> 
> also
> 
> Question: Does Anyone know where to find a complete translation of either of the Data Books. I do not mind which form it comes in: text, scans, hardback, paperback, or anything else. And I am willing to pay for it!



neji has never performed that move in the manga...that was strictly anime

as for databook translations...there may be a translation of the first databook in the translations subforum...just search for it...as for the second one...I'm not sure...I believe there is a text version but I don't remember where.


----------



## Kakashi343 (Jul 27, 2006)

> alright... I just finished the Kakashi gaiden, so where is Rin supposed to be now? Didn't Kakashi say that all his loved ones had died? Does this mean..



 actually no, even though Kakashi said that, it is not true. Rin is an ANBU medical squad captain, she is the one who is at the memorial before the 3rd hokage's funeral, and she's the one you see when it shows hayate's corpse on that roof


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2006)

Kakashi343 said:
			
		

> actually no, even though Kakashi said that, it is not true. Rin is an ANBU medical squad captain, she is the one who is at the memorial before the 3rd hokage's funeral, and she's the one you see when it shows hayate's corpse on that roof



I thought that, but where do we find that out, and how come Kakashi says that all the people he cared for died?


----------



## movingincircles (Jul 27, 2006)

can someone tell me (or pm me) when kankurou is back from the rescue arc...

haven't read anything after that...

<3 kankurou


----------



## The Truth (Jul 27, 2006)

Kakashi343 said:
			
		

> actually no, even though Kakashi said that, it is not true. Rin is an ANBU medical squad captain, she is the one who is at the memorial before the 3rd hokage's funeral, and she's the one you see when it shows hayate's corpse on that roof


Wrong it was never said anywhere, we have no idea what happened to Rin after the gaiden.


----------



## Michi (Jul 28, 2006)

hmm i was wondering, how do u say "cousin" "brother" or "sister" in japanese?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> hmm i was wondering, how do u say "cousin" "brother" or "sister" in japanese?



That would depend on the context and age. For example, an older brother would be _Niisan_, and older sister would be _Neesan_, and _Itoko_ can be a variety of different cousins. For more specific answers, check this out:


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 29, 2006)

Uzumaki600 said:
			
		

> hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers  ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?



My answer is a spoiler.... but if you RILLY wanna know  ... then click it!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The technique is actually called the DEMON SEALING TECHNIQUE or something similar.... The 3rd Hokage taught the 4th Hokage the jutsu. In the middle-earlier episodes where Orochimaru planned to kill the 3rd Hokage, the 3rd used the same jutsu (used to seal the 9 tailed fox into Naruto) to literally kill Orochimaru's arms so he couldnt use any jutsu. There was the God of Death who appeared, and then there were a bunch of spell marks.

The jutsu is where the user (4th n 3rd hokage or whoever) calls out the God of Death and makes a deal with him. The user must sell his soul, where he is to spend an eternity in the God's stomatch, and he can do anything to the person that he/she is trying to kill.

If the 4th were to use it on himself, then when he was dead the demon fox would come out again and go on another killing spree... which is kinda stupid

And no one know where naruto came from...




i might be wrong, but i am totally sure that most of it is right!!

comment me if you have.... comments about my theory...


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 29, 2006)

at the end of episode 195 it said a movie's comming out in japan, anyone have any info on this?


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 29, 2006)

(510)THIZZ said:
			
		

> at the end of episode 195 it said a movie's comming out in japan, anyone have any info on this?




There have been actually... about 3 or so NARUTO movies out...

Japan's just keeping the fun for themselves.... those meanies...


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 29, 2006)

lol but what is it?I know somebody on here is japanese or lives in japan SO SPIT IT OUT DAMNIT.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 29, 2006)

It said naruto 2 but their is already 2 movies out so wtf lol?


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 29, 2006)

from what i hear it's a movie concluding Naruto's training, thus we're speculating that the filler will finally end with the release of the movie


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 29, 2006)

i know that one of the movies is like where naruto n ppl go to this snow country and have to protect this snow princess... i think...


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jul 29, 2006)

Well whatever, it's gonna end up on youtube.com next week.Glad the fillers are gonna end though.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2006)

Quick question: Do showers (you know, indoor plumbing) exist in the Narutoverse? I know that hot spring spas exist, but I have yet to see any character take a shower. I need this answered for my fanfic!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 29, 2006)

Cyckness said:
			
		

> Quick question: Do showers (you know, indoor plumbing) exist in the Narutoverse? I know that hot spring spas exist, but I have yet to see any character take a shower. I need this answered for my fanfic!


Yeah they do, in one of the first episodes Naruto gets a stomach ache and has to keep going to the bathroom.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 29, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Yeah they do, in one of the first episodes Naruto gets a stomach ache and has to keep going to the bathroom.



Thank ya kindly...


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 29, 2006)

(510)THIZZ said:
			
		

> It said naruto 2 but their is already 2 movies out so wtf lol?



actually there are 2 movies (like that dude said...) and theres another one coming out in japan this fall... (i know from my sources... so dont say anything else  )


----------



## Omens (Jul 30, 2006)

What day does the new manga release in japan?

Also, what day do the new episodes release?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure on the manga, I think thursday?

The Anime is on wednesdays.


----------



## Yondy (Jul 30, 2006)

^ Yesh, the Raw is available every Thursday, sometimes late wednesday. ^^;


----------



## Yosha (Jul 30, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on the manga, I think thursday?
> 
> The Anime is on wednesdays.



i think both are on thursday....


----------



## Taxman (Jul 30, 2006)

anime is wednesday but sometimes the sub doesn't come out until thursday.  We actually get the recent manga chapters through a leak...the shonen jump that would have the newest chapter won't be out until the following monday.  So the raw for chapter 317 came out this previous thursday...but the actual copy of shonen jump it'll be in won't be officially released until tomorrow....or something like that....but raws do show up usually on thursday.....but I remember when they used to come out on tuesdays....


----------



## Yosha (Jul 30, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> anime is wednesday but sometimes the sub doesn't come out until thursday.  We actually get the recent manga chapters through a leak...the shonen jump that would have the newest chapter won't be out until the following monday.  So the raw for chapter 317 came out this previous thursday...but the actual copy of shonen jump it'll be in won't be officially released until tomorrow....or something like that....but raws do show up usually on thursday.....but I remember when they used to come out on tuesdays....



ahh....as i thought


----------



## Omens (Jul 30, 2006)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhh!  It should be nightly!


----------



## naruto_089 (Jul 30, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Nobody actually knows when the fillers will end. There have only been rumours that they end in spring. Most of us are waiting for ep 183 because this is when the new season starts. so fingers crossed that fillers end.
> 
> Orochimaru has a few months left till he can transfer. I think he still wants to use Sasuke. Although something may happen.



i believe sasuke's gonna end up killing oro and kabuto 
but that's just me


----------



## naruto_089 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey how did the third hokage become the hokage when he was a kid?
remember in the anime when the flashback occurred and they were like from now  on you have protect the village and blah but he was only like 6 years old?

or am i just smocking crack?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 30, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> hey how did the third hokage become the hokage when he was a kid?
> remember in the anime when the flashback occurred and they were like from now  on you have protect the village and blah but he was only like 6 years old?
> 
> or am i just smocking crack?


No that is apparently a very common misconception, in that clip he was probably 12 or 13. But Shodai was speaking figurativley i think, he meant that when he's older and stronger he would succeed them. It makes sense because Nidaime took over when Shodai died and Sandaime succeeded Nidaime.


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Jul 30, 2006)

quick question.....

wat comes first jounin or special jounin??? i was curious about that.....


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 30, 2006)

Kiba_Roxx said:
			
		

> quick question.....
> 
> wat comes first jounin or special jounin??? i was curious about that.....



i guess jounin because special's better right?


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Jul 30, 2006)

oh alright then and how do they to be special jounin??


----------



## Twizted (Jul 30, 2006)

No^

Special Jounin or _Tokubetsu Jounin _are not as high ranked as Jounin. Special Jounin are so called because they specialize in one area or craft. In that one area they are Jounin level, but not necessarily in others. For example a Medic Nin who has Jounin level skill in the area of medicine, but not in other areas, would be a Special Jounin.


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 30, 2006)

uhmm... i dunno... by being special!! !


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 30, 2006)

i started a thread and i put some awsum links!!

i put like 3 on... so you have to look for the thread with my name under it or something


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 30, 2006)

besides like a ton of ppl bothered me n e ways fer the sites..

one of them has like up to volume 32


----------



## jiro-chan (Jul 30, 2006)

i found a pic... its kinda funny... but its a true thing...

according to 1up and the d3 development team


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Jul 30, 2006)

oh ok thank you very much!!! everybody!!


----------



## Michi (Jul 30, 2006)

erm i tink already asked this....but who is uchiha madara? is he even a character??? iuno


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jul 30, 2006)

No one knows yet but it seems the Kyuubi has met him before.


----------



## naruto_089 (Jul 31, 2006)

i believe he's gonna be the first uchiha to have unlocked the MS


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Jul 31, 2006)

There are already 2


----------



## Kiba_Roxx (Jul 31, 2006)

has anyone has ever wondered whats saskue doing with orichimaru?? like is he training, killing, something?? cuz i was just thinking that awhile ago and was just wondring......


----------



## NVZBlity (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick Question:
Why is there water (on the floor and dripping from the ceiling) in the Kyuubi's chamber place inside Naruto? I wasn't sure if it had no particular significance except for looks, or whether it is supposed to represent/hint at something else.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 31, 2006)

nvzblity said:
			
		

> Quick Question:
> Why is there water (on the floor and dripping from the ceiling) in the Kyuubi's chamber place inside Naruto? I wasn't sure if it had no particular significance except for looks, or whether it is supposed to represent/hint at something else.



If there is some special meaning to it, nothing has been mentioned. As far as we know it's just for effect. Your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 31, 2006)

nvzblity said:
			
		

> Quick Question:
> Why is there water (on the floor and dripping from the ceiling) in the Kyuubi's chamber place inside Naruto? I wasn't sure if it had no particular significance except for looks, or whether it is supposed to represent/hint at something else.


Just guessing but was it during the Tsunade arc? I remember her crying directly onto the seal on his stomach...


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 31, 2006)

This one has been bothering me for a while so if you know the answer to my question please reply. Now since Asuma is the 3rd hokage's does that me that Konohamaru is Asuma's son?


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 1, 2006)

Kiba_Roxx said:
			
		

> has anyone has ever wondered whats saskue doing with orichimaru?? like is he training, killing, something?? cuz i was just thinking that awhile ago and was just wondring......



he's with orochimaru because oro promised him power, and sasuke wants power to get revenge on itachi


----------



## Twizted (Aug 2, 2006)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> This one has been bothering me for a while so if you know the answer to my question please reply. Now since Asuma is the 3rd hokage's does that me that Konohamaru is Asuma's son?



Yes, unless it's later revealed that Sandaime had two sons.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 2, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Just guessing but was it during the Tsunade arc? I remember her crying directly onto the seal on his stomach...



nah...this is when he goes to see the kyuubi for the first time when he's falling off the cliff

it's basically used for the setting of a murky/dark place.....


----------



## Toboe LoneWolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Question!

How many, how long ago, and with whom did Konoha have wars/tension with?

I know that when Neji was 4/Hinata was 3, the "war" with the land of cloud/lightning (can't remember) "ended" (but then the leader had to go steal Hianta and then crazy stuff happened). But how long was this "war" ?

And I think Konoha had tensions with the land of Suna/Sand; but at the chuunin finals they were "technically" allies (about to be betrayers). So when did they sign a treaty or be fake-friendly, and how long were these tensions?

And I assume that with Orochimaru, Konoha would have tensions with sound. If that counts, as in ninjas of "sound" attacking ninjas of konoha. If it does, how long has this been going on?

And are there any other wars/tensions that I haven't remembered? If so, with whom, how long ago and how long did it last?

Thanks!


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 3, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Yes, unless it's later revealed that Sandaime had two sons.


If that's true that Konohamaru is Asuma's son then isn't weird that there's always flirtyness around Asuma and Kurenai? I mean it takes two to tango if you know what I mean   so isn't he like cheating on Konohamaru's mother or is she dead or something? That answer just opened up the door to several more.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Aug 3, 2006)

For all we know, Kurenai could be Konohamaru's mother... It's highly unlikely, but it still remains a possibility...


----------



## zabuza 0wns (Aug 3, 2006)

i forgot. wat was the 3rd chunin exam test again?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 3, 2006)

zabuza 0wns said:
			
		

> i forgot. wat was the 3rd chunin exam test again?


That was stuff like Temari vs. Shikamaru, Neji vs. Naruto, and Sasuke vs. Gaara.


----------



## zabuza 0wns (Aug 3, 2006)

so basicaly 1 on 1 fites?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 3, 2006)

zabuza 0wns said:
			
		

> so basicaly 1 on 1 fites?


Yes, just like the preliminaries.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2006)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> If that's true that Konohamaru is Asuma's son then isn't weird that there's always flirtyness around Asuma and Kurenai? I mean it takes two to tango if you know what I mean   so isn't he like cheating on Konohamaru's mother or is she dead or something? That answer just opened up the door to several more.



Your guess is as good as ours. It hasn't been revealed yet, so until it does feel free to speculated wildly.


----------



## Volken (Aug 4, 2006)

Toboe LoneWolf said:
			
		

> Question!
> 
> How many, how long ago, and with whom did Konoha have wars/tension with?
> 
> ...



Unless I missed something big, I don't think we know how long those were going on. I'm sure Konoha didn't trust the Cloud for a while after they tried to  steal Hinata. 

The Sound village was only recently formed before the chuunin exam if I'm not mistaken. I dont think the tensions were there before the chuunin exam.


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

Toboe LoneWolf said:
			
		

> Question!
> 
> How many, how long ago, and with whom did Konoha have wars/tension with?
> 
> ...



did u say rock country yet


----------



## Radharn (Aug 5, 2006)

*Episode 196*

Hello guys I'm new here. Just wondering why DB hasn't finished Ep 196 yet?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2006)

Radharn said:
			
		

> Hello guys I'm new here. Just wondering why DB hasn't finished Ep 196 yet?


 Because it hasn't aired in Japan yet; 195 is the latest episode.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 5, 2006)

How long before the Wave arc happened was Haku taken in by Zabuza. I'm thinking of doing a fanfiction and I'd really like to have his age down right when that happened. 

All the timeline linked to in the library says about Haku is that he was born Jan 9th 3 BK. If it said when he met Zabuza I missed it.


----------



## ZipLoc.djB (Aug 5, 2006)

i have a question, i want to buy all the ENGLISH SPEAKING DVDS of naruto episode 1-189 (Not subtitles, i want them talking english...lol) please e-mail me:ziploc.djbaker@yahoo.com
 PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## The Truth (Aug 5, 2006)

Tim811 said:
			
		

> How long before the Wave arc happened was Haku taken in by Zabuza. I'm thinking of doing a fanfiction and I'd really like to have his age down right when that happened.
> 
> All the timeline linked to in the library says about Haku is that he was born Jan 9th 3 BK. If it said when he met Zabuza I missed it.


According to the timeline he was about ten when he killed his father and was picked up by Zabuza.


			
				ZipLoc.djB said:
			
		

> i have a question, i want to buy all the ENGLISH SPEAKING DVDS of naruto episode 1-189 (Not subtitles, i want them talking english...lol) please e-mail me:ziploc.djbaker@yahoo.com
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!


All english dubs? They don't have them yet, that i know of anyway.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 5, 2006)

Kioko_ichi said:
			
		

> i guess jounin because special's better right?



not really special jounin are jounins that specialize in something such as a hunter-nin or a torture specialist, they are the same thing.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 5, 2006)

ZipLoc.djB said:
			
		

> i have a question, i want to buy all the ENGLISH SPEAKING DVDS of naruto episode 1-189 (Not subtitles, i want them talking english...lol) please e-mail me:ziploc.djbaker@yahoo.com
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!



Check here.

The dub is only on episode 46.



			
				Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> not really special jounin are jounins that specialize in something such as a hunter-nin or a torture specialist, they are the same thing.



Special Jounin's have Jounin abilites in a certain area, like you said.  Though, they are not equal with Jounin's since some Special jounin's might have Genin or Chunin abilites in other categories.


----------



## ZipLoc.djB (Aug 5, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> According to the timeline he was about ten when he killed his father and was picked up by Zabuza.
> 
> All english dubs? They don't have them yet, that i know of anyway.


so all the naruto DVDS are jap or english subtitles?


----------



## The Truth (Aug 5, 2006)

ZipLoc.djB said:
			
		

> so all the naruto DVDS are jap or english subtitles?


No they have english speaking ones but they go up to about episode 16.


----------



## Radharn (Aug 7, 2006)

*Naruto Ep 196*



			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> Because it hasn't aired in Japan yet; 195 is the latest episode.



Thanks for the reply. But isn't Naruto supposed to be shown weekly (once a week)? Ep 196 is to be shown Aug 9th I think. Why the delay?

Maybe they've ran out of fillers?


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 7, 2006)

Radharn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. But isn't Naruto supposed to be shown weekly (once a week)? Ep 196 is to be shown Aug 9th I think. Why the delay?
> 
> Maybe they've run out of fillers?



I heard because they were showing naruto the movie 2 because they naruto the movie 3 was comming out in a couple days so they had to delay the episode


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2006)

Question about the henge justu. How complete is the transformation? Like when Naruto transformed into the demon wind shuriken did he become as hard as steel? If Zabuza had simply blocked the second shuriken with the first that he caught would Naruto have just clanged off or would there have been a big spray of blood? I'm thinking the later but just making sure.


----------



## dabears (Aug 7, 2006)

I got a question, what happens to hinata? does she live? if so does she return in any future episodes?


----------



## JJ (Aug 7, 2006)

dabears said:
			
		

> I got a question, what happens to hinata? does she live? if so does she return in any future episodes?



She gets defeated and hurt badly, however, she does live.  She will be in future episodes.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 7, 2006)

Tim811 said:
			
		

> Question about the henge justu. How complete is the transformation? Like when Naruto transformed into the demon wind shuriken did he become as hard as steel? If Zabuza had simply blocked the second shuriken with the first that he caught would Naruto have just clanged off or would there have been a big spray of blood? I'm thinking the later but just making sure.



I'm not entirely sure. I don't think that Kishimoto puts that much thought into it. Your guess is as good as mine. I would think that if he transformed into a shuriken, then if he were hit there would be neither blood nor a clang. I think that he would have just poofed back into Naruto and would have been thrown to the side. But who knows.


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

^ ^hes correct ^^ he would poof back into naruto


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

ZipLoc.djB said:
			
		

> i have a question, i want to buy all the ENGLISH SPEAKING DVDS of naruto episode 1-189 (Not subtitles, i want them talking english...lol) please e-mail me:ziploc.djbaker@yahoo.com
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!



-.-"

whats the fun when ur not watching it in japanese?! or a different language?!

no offense but the english speaking naruto eps suck

i mean they pronounce everything completly wrong

it drives me crazy!!!!

oh...  and you could go to best buy... but they dont have all the way up to ep 189.... theres only like a couple of naruto dvds out in the u.s.


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

hey how do you make the button say something else besides "spoiler" on ur sig thingy....?

if you ppl could tell me then thanks...

i do html... not


----------



## Twizted (Aug 8, 2006)

^ You just put =whatever you want it to say, after the the word spoiler in the first set of brackets.


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

kay thanks!! ^^


----------



## HuTiehDez (Aug 9, 2006)

What does DatteBayo mean anyway?
I only watch Subs so I know that after nearly every sentence Naruto says it.
Mostly when its a sentence when he's whining or yelling or somthing but no other char has ever said it


----------



## HuTiehDez (Aug 9, 2006)

and exactly how many Naruto episodes are currently made? Im only on ep 196 and im clueless as to how many there actualy are.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				azztro said:
			
		

> what's a bingo book? what's in it?



bingo book has all the "enemies" of KONOHA or the people that betrayed Konoha and the ANBU go and kill them i guess


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				HuTiehDez said:
			
		

> and exactly how many Naruto episodes are currently made? Im only on ep 196 and im clueless as to how many there actualy are.


 anime episodes are only up to 196
the magnas at 375 or 376 i dunno


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2006)

HuTiehDez said:
			
		

> and exactly how many Naruto episodes are currently made? Im only on ep 196 and im clueless as to how many there actualy are.


Anime - 196 episodes

Manga - 318 chapters.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 9, 2006)

*special*



			
				Kiba_Roxx said:
			
		

> quick question.....
> 
> wat comes first jounin or special jounin??? i was curious about that.....



jounin comes first because they just do s-ranked missions but special jounins are responsible for a 3 man genin team so they have more responsibility


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> jounin comes first because they just do s-ranked missions but special jounins are responsible for a 3 man genin team so they have more responsibility


Totally incorrect.

Special Jounins are shinobi who are only Jounin-level in one particular aspect. For example, Ebisu is a shinobi who is only Jounin-level in teaching. 

Jounin > Special Jounin

Jounin are shinobi that are elite in every aspect. They are the ones with three-man teams.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 9, 2006)

when Orochimaru brought back Shodai and Nidaime, were they at full power or half power.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> when Orochimaru brought back Shodai and Nidaime, were they at full power or half power.


No real indication.

One would assume full power because they were throwing around extremely high level jutsu easily.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 9, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> No real indication.
> 
> One would assume full power because they were throwing around extremely high level jutsu easily.



Yeah I was under the impression that they were full power. They were using their specialty jutsus like Shodai's Mokutons, and Nidaime's Suitons. It wouldn't seem that they were holding back at all.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 10, 2006)

they were strong but what i noticed was that the 3rd could handle those 2 but he was only scared about teh 4th coming back out thats the only one he wanted to make sure never came out

ive seen ppl with videos from youtube in their signatures how do i do that?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 10, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> ive seen ppl with videos from youtube in their signatures how do i do that?


Vids from youtube? 

That's impossible. Are you sure you're not just confusing them for animated gifs?

And please, don't double post. We haven an edit function.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 10, 2006)

*im pretty sure*

there vids from youtube with a play button on top of them and you just click it and it plays teh whole vid


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm...

Got a link to a member's profile with one?


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 10, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> they were strong but what i noticed was that the 3rd could handle those 2 but he was only scared about teh 4th coming back out thats the only one he wanted to make sure never came out



of course... he was the 3rd hokage! he suceeded the 1st n 2nd. but the he was probly scared about the 4th because he was hella fast, like impossible god like speed. (lol thats from rurouni kenshin... oh well)


----------



## Twizted (Aug 10, 2006)

WolfPac_Ite said:
			
		

> Maybe he wants to pay tribute after watching the subs. That's what I like to do to make up for it, by buying the DVDs in some language, which would probably be English as I'm not in Japan...
> 
> 
> Quick question: Where can I get a good large shot of the swirly Konoha crest (preferably color)? I want to use it as a background. I'm sure it's probably on a page in the manga somewhere, but I haven't not read any of it. :/



You mean the symbol on the headband?

I'm not sure that there is a closeup of just the symbol anywhere in the manga. If there is I don't remember it. Your best bet is to just google it. All the pics of the symbol in the manga are just small and on a headband.


----------



## Atisutoakino (Aug 11, 2006)

Swirly Konoha Leaf? You mean that jacked up leaf from Konoha? =/
this thing? 
I don't recall a blow up pic in the manga.. hmm


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 11, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> there vids from youtube with a play button on top of them and you just click it and it plays teh whole vid


I believe it's a code which allows Youtube videos to be hotlinked on a site. Search around, I'm not sure but I have seen what you're talking about.

EDIT: Found it: 
I would say replace this with which video you want.


----------



## xSabakuNoGaarax (Aug 11, 2006)

ok so lets say since oro said Itachi can kill him does that make im stonger then the legendary sanins if soo will sasuke in  his current state be able to kill him even though naruto almost did O_o


----------



## The Truth (Aug 11, 2006)

xSabakuNoGaarax said:
			
		

> ok so lets say since oro said Itachi can kill him does that make im stonger then the legendary sanins if soo will sasuke in  his current state be able to kill him even though naruto almost did O_o


Sasuke in his current state isn't enough to beat Itachi, by his own admission. As to whether or not Itachi is stronger than the Sannin, its hard to say. We really don't know why Oro feels the way he does about Itachi. Since Itachi himself apparently doesn't think that way.


----------



## hikipossu (Aug 11, 2006)

xSabakuNoGaarax said:
			
		

> ok so lets say since oro said Itachi can kill him does that make im stonger then the legendary sanins if soo will sasuke in  his current state be able to kill him even though naruto almost did O_o



Naruto almost killed itachi..? Or oro.? Naruto wasn't even near to kill oro and he has never fought itachi.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 11, 2006)

xSabakuNoGaarax said:
			
		

> ok so lets say since oro said Itachi can kill him does that make im stonger then the legendary sanins if soo will sasuke in  his current state be able to kill him even though naruto almost did O_o


I wouldn't even refer to KN4 as "Naruto." "Naruto" is gone after three-tails. He submits his mind to the Kyuubi's power and he looses all mental control.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He attacked Sakura, remember? "Naruto" wouldn't have done that. But it's not beyond a "Mini Kyuubi," which is what a lot of people like to call 4-tails.




Orochimaru > Naruto. Oro had no real problem with 3-tails. 

Mini Kyuubi, on the other hand, could potentially kill anyone but Yamato (who is saved because of his ability). 

Or were you saying Naruto almost killed *Itachi*? If so, no, because he was fighting a 30% chakra Itachi who couldn't use Mangekyou Sharingan and he had Kakashi support.

According to Sasuke and Orochimaru, together, they wouldn't even be enough for Itachi. We don't know why Orochimaru is so sure, but it would seem that  yeah, Itachi is certainly Sannin level or above. 

Now, Itachi once said Jiraiya could take both himself and Kisame. One can just say this was Itachi respecting the legend of the Sannin, however. 

As for whether or not Sasuke is stronger than Oro now, I highly doubt it in his base form, but CS2 Sasuke might be. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 11, 2006)

totally agree with him ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 13, 2006)

why yondaime sealed the nine tails fox demon in naruto?

why him?

is yondaime somebody of naruto family

or why?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 13, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi 170987 said:
			
		

> why yondaime sealed the nine tails fox demon in naruto?
> 
> why him?
> 
> ...


We still don't why he specifically chose the baby Naruto.

Many theorize because it's his son and he didn't want to ask anyone other parents to make the sacrifice.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 14, 2006)

The real question to me is, HOW'D HE DO IT? If he did use the same move the 3rd used, it seems he could only seal it in himself. And if he didn't seal it in himself, why'd he die? And if he wanted to get rid of the Kyubi so bad, why DIDN'T he put it in himself so it would be gone for good...


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 14, 2006)

the 3rd said that the jutsu was one of the 4ths 
he never said that the jutsu was the one that the 4th used to seal up the nine tails in naruto
did he now?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 14, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> the 3rd said that the jutsu was one of the 4ths
> he never said that the jutsu was the one that the 4th used to seal up the nine tails in naruto
> did he now?


True, but I thought it was strongly implied...the resulting seal design is the same too...


----------



## The Truth (Aug 14, 2006)

Yondaime used a series of seals to seal Kyuubi(I tagged them to save space):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Shiki F?jin, ????, literally "Dead Demon Consuming Seal," "Corpse Demon Consuming Seal"
Type: S-rank, Offensive, Short range (0-5m)
Users: Fourth Hokage, Third Hokage

The Third Hokage attempted to use this technique against Orochimaru. This jutsu, when performed, ends the lives of both the target and the user. Using this technique invokes the powers of the Death God (Shinigami), which hovers behind the user, literally consuming souls. The Third was badly wounded and near death when he performed this jutsu, and decided to seal Orochimaru's soul's arms instead of his whole soul (due to a lack of strength), making Orochimaru's arms unusable. It has been hinted that with the death of the Third, this technique is lost forever, though this is not confirmed.

Name: Hakke no F?in Shiki, ??????, literally "Eight Trigrams Sealing Style"
Type: No rank, Supplementary, Short range (0-5m)
Users: Fourth Hokage, Third Hokage

This jutsu was used in conjunction with the Dead Demon Seal to seal the Ky?bi within Naruto Uzumaki. This seal allows the two Four Symbols Seals to leak the Ky?bi chakra back into Naruto's own chakra.

Name: Shish? F?in, ????, literally "Four Symbols Seal"
Type: No rank, Supplementary, Close range (0-5m)
Users: Fourth Hokage

This jutsu was used to seal the Ky?bi into Naruto Uzumaki.



I hope that helps, Yondaime sealing obviously used alot of preparation. But the act of sealing Kyuubi and Oro's arms still derrived from the same jutsu.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 14, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> Yondaime used a series of seals to seal Kyuubi(I tagged them to save space):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Wow, now that's an answer. He used 3 sealing techniques in conjunction? That's pretty badass. I don't see how we know this though, I don't remember the anime or the manga going into that much detail (or any for that matter) on how the kyubi was sealed...maybe I read it and just forgot...


----------



## The Truth (Aug 14, 2006)

Well i can't take credit for that detailed explanation, I got it from Wikipedia. But the information was taken from the databooks I believe. As to why Yondaime went through all of the trouble to seal Kyuubi into Naruto, thats is a question that'll be answered later on.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 14, 2006)

What are these "databooks" you speak of?


----------



## The Truth (Aug 14, 2006)

The databooks were created by Kishimoto and give detailed descriptions of jutsus and characters, information that isn't always covered in the manga. 
I wish I could find you a site that was easier to navigate but this one's pretty goodhoenix
Also this one is from NF:this thread,
Just check under Databooks. Maybe a mod can get you a better link.


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

when is the time skip? what episode of Naruto?


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 15, 2006)

its somewhere in 235-242 in the magna i dont remember exactly which one but im guessing closer to 240


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 15, 2006)

my question is does itachi and sasuke always have their sharingan on
cuz i distinctively remember some episodes with sasuke having blue eyes and it was after he got his sharingan


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 15, 2006)

Sasuke doesn't...I think Itachi does, though.  Has he ever been shown without it?


----------



## Iruka (Aug 15, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> my question is does itachi and sasuke always have their sharingan on
> cuz i distinctively remember some episodes with sasuke having blue eyes and it was after he got his sharingan


Their Sharingan is not on 24/7. They can turn it on and turn off whenever they feel like it unlike Kakashi. Sasuke has black/brown eyes so I don't know how you saw him with blue eyes. You might have mistaken Naruto for him when he go kyuubific and his eyes turned red like the sharingan (as in red in color only) .


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 15, 2006)

no i was just going off the top of my head but brown sounds good also


----------



## Hardtack (Aug 15, 2006)

I've always wondered if the uzuamki patch (with the string) on Naruto's shoulder has a purpose, or if it is just there for aesthetic/style purposes?

Probably just part of the design of his outfit, but it would be cool if he stored ninja wire there...


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 16, 2006)

is Itachi blind?


----------



## Michi (Aug 16, 2006)

@ramnramn: where did you hear that from?


----------



## The Truth (Aug 16, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> is Itachi blind?


Kakashi speculated that the use of the Mangekyo Sharingan has caused his eyesight to deteriorate. We don't know to what degree, if at all his sight has gone bad.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 16, 2006)

Better yet, what the hell is wrong with Itachi's arm in the Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen games? He either thinks he's Napolean or Auron...even Shadow Imitation can't move that weird arm of his...


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 16, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> is Itachi blind?


His eyesight is deteriorating with overusage of Mangekyou Sharingan. He's not blind yet.


			
				nmaster64 said:
			
		

> Better yet, what the hell is wrong with Itachi's arm in the Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen games? He either thinks he's Napolean or Auron...even Shadow Imitation can't move that weird arm of his...


When Kishimoto first introduced the Akatsuki their uniforms only had 1 sleeve.

The game makers thought it was cool so they haven't changed it.

When Itachi reappears in the manga, he has two sleeves.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 16, 2006)

*ive thought bout this 2*



			
				Moondog Hayate said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if the uzuamki patch (with the string) on Naruto's shoulder has a purpose, or if it is just there for aesthetic/style purposes?
> 
> Probably just part of the design of his outfit, but it would be cool if he stored ninja wire there...


but Uzumaki means spirals
so Uzumaki  Naruto stands for Spirals Naruto
so im guessing he just did the design to go with his name
Uzumaki Naruto is a real place in japan


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 16, 2006)

*no not yet*



			
				ramnramn said:
			
		

> is Itachi blind?



in the manga kakashi asks him how bad has his eyesight gotten meaning that kakashi doesn't know if hes blind or not but he knows the teh use of MS destroys the users eyes


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 16, 2006)

i know i posted twice in a row but i was answering questions but i have question of my own now
kakashi can only copy jutsu with his sharingan right? if not than i believe that's how he obtained the MS is when itachi used it on him he kept his sharingan eye open in order to copy it imo


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> its somewhere in 235-242 in the magna i dont remember exactly which one but im guessing closer to 240



oh, so it is not in the episodes yet  aw man

but is there 235? i thought its only up to ep 196

what is the name of the sand siblings mentor?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

^ There is only 196 episodes out.  235 might've been directed towards the manga chapter, 235.

_what is the name of the sand siblings mentor?_
Baki


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 16, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> i know i posted twice in a row but i was answering questions but i have question of my own now
> kakashi can only copy jutsu with his sharingan right? if not than i believe that's how he obtained the MS is when itachi used it on him he kept his sharingan eye open in order to copy it imo


Highly unlikely since the Sharingan can't copy bloodlines.

Also, if it was possible that way, it doesn't make sense that Itachi would say "You can never obtain the true power of the Uchiha clan."


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_ 



But as you know, Kakashi did gain Mangekyou, so there's simply another way in doing so. 

But no, he couldn't have copied it.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 16, 2006)

Any info on 196(cartoon) and 319(comic) yet?


----------



## Hardtack (Aug 16, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> but Uzumaki means spirals
> so Uzumaki  Naruto stands for Spirals Naruto
> so im guessing he just did the design to go with his name
> Uzumaki Naruto is a real place in japan



You're probably right about the design symbolizing his name.  I guess if it had some functional purpose, we would have seen it already 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(not to mention that it looks different with his new outfit).


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 17, 2006)

i know this has nothing to do w/ naruto but is anybody getting annoying popups by google every time you change the page, the kind that follows you???


----------



## Twizted (Aug 17, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> i know this has nothing to do w/ naruto but is anybody getting annoying popups by google every time you change the page, the kind that follows you???



Yeah. The owner of the forum implemented this to make himself richer help pay for the boards.


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 17, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> ^ There is only 196 episodes out.  235 might've been directed towards the manga chapter, 235.
> 
> _what is the name of the sand siblings mentor?_
> Baki




oh, ok. thanx


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 17, 2006)

So, 319(manga) this week?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 17, 2006)

(510)THIZZ said:
			
		

> So, 319(manga) this week?


My friend, it's out. Been out for 4 hours.

Please actually check the manga section or Manga Helpers (.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks pimp, hope it's translated


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

I've actually been wondering this for a while (spoilers for non-manga readers)


*Spoiler*: __ 



How is it possible that Sakura ranked to Chuunin after the time skip? With Naruto and Sasuke gone, didn't it say it was required to be in a team of three to be eligible to register for the Chuunin exams?




Okay, so maybe that isn't such a _quick_ question, I was just hoping someone knew =3


----------



## Shiron (Aug 17, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> I've actually been wondering this for a while (spoilers for non-manga readers)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


She most likely entered with Ino and Chouji (since they needed an extra person to be eligible to register, since Shikamaru was already a Chuunin).


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

Huh, I never thought of that xD  Thanks ^^;


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 18, 2006)

Quick question and hopefully it hasn't been asked before but i'm gonna ask anyway, whats the ost song with the fight between garra and lee, not the beautiful green beast one but its the piano song.  like when lee was unlocking the gates.


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 18, 2006)

No it wasn't those, it was a piano playing  it played for lee and neji.  and it was at the beginning of episode 50 as lee was opening the gates and Gai was talking about Lee.


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 18, 2006)

wat are fillers for?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 18, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> wat are fillers for?


The creator of Naruto, Masashi Kishimoto, has nothing to do with the anime. He is the creator of the manga, which came first. 

The Naruto anime is based off of the Naruto manga. It attempts to brings Masashi Kishimoto's characters to life with color and sound. The anime gets its story from the manga.

And thus, the anime cannot allow itself to pass the manga.

If the anime passes the manga, the anime wouldn't have a story to animate anymore.

So, stories that don't happen in the manga are made-up for the anime so that the manga can remain ahead story-wise. These episodes in the anime are called "Filler."

Almost every anime has them. 

Let's take your avy and sig...Kenshin, for example. Kenshin anime was nearly 50% filler. Very bad filler at parts.

The Kenshin anime didn't even finish the story...it was cancelled thanks to ratings going down. The ratings dropped thanks to the fillers.


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 18, 2006)

what would happen if the fillers screwed somthing in the mangas future? for example; if the fillers killed off a semmingly meaningless character, but Kishi. has plans for that person.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 18, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> what would happen if the fillers screwed somthing in the mangas future? for example; if the fillers killed off a semmingly meaningless character, but Kishi. has plans for that person.


One would imagine the anime team would at least have the brains not to do something do stupid. 

It's also possible they at least ask him if it's ok before they do anything major.

Like, they probably asked him "Do you plan to use the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist again?" when they decided on the Raiga filler.


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks, i was wondering on that guy and the guy who convinced naruto to take the scroll in the first ep. thanks




i have 2 questions, 1.  where were neji, lee, and tenten when everybody else was at the acadamy?  2.  who is a chuunin?(pre time skip)


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 19, 2006)

How come Gaara is continuously compared to a panda?


----------



## tsunade24/7 (Aug 19, 2006)

Why are the characters in naruto not stealthy their the opposite of stealth.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 19, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> i have 2 questions, 1.  where were neji, lee, and tenten when everybody else was at the acadamy?  2.  who is a chuunin?(pre time skip)


1. Why would we need to see them? They're from an earlier class.

And we did see Lee in his academy days in a flashback in episode 49/chapter 84. 

2. Shikamaru, Iruka, Mizuki, Izumo, Kotetsu...

Use www.leafninja.com's biography section if you don't recognize a name.


			
				_allismine_ said:
			
		

> How come Gaara is continuously compared to a panda?


Because of his tanuki (racoon-dog) eyes. Some people are reminded of panda's when they see the dark rings. 


			
				tsunade24/7 said:
			
		

> Why are the characters in naruto not stealthy their the opposite of stealth.


It's pretty obvious Kishimoto was aiming for a non-stereotypical, unorthodox ninja world even with chapter 1.


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 20, 2006)

why didnt naruto, sakura, and sasuke and the other teams that compleated the chuunins exams become chuunin? just shikamaru


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 20, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> why didnt naruto, sakura, and sasuke and the other teams that compleated the chuunins exams become chuunin? just shikamaru


ooo, ooo, I know! It's because he r0x0rs ur s0x0rs and nobody can handle his pwngness. In other words, HE PWNS THAT HARD!

I <3 Shikamaru.

</fanboyism>


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 20, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> why didnt naruto, sakura, and sasuke and the other teams that compleated the chuunins exams become chuunin? just shikamaru


Kotetsu and Izumo explained why after Naruto vs Neji.

Naruto, Sasuke, Neji...none of them displayed the quality necessary of Chuunin. Chuunin's don't need power and speed...they need leadership abilities, intelligence, and the ability to think throughly and quickly in tough situations. Only Shikamaru displayed these qualities in his match.

And Sakura lost in the Perlims. 

You did actually read/watch the manga/series, right?


----------



## Radharn (Aug 20, 2006)

*What is Dattebayo?*

Hi guys. I don't know if this has already been asked here, but can somebody tell me what's the meaning of "dattebayo" or "tebayo" which is Naruto's expression?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 20, 2006)

It doesn't really mean anything, it's just like an accent-thing.


----------



## Radharn (Aug 20, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> It doesn't really mean anything, it's just like an accent-thing.




Really? haven't thought of that. Thanks


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 20, 2006)

Hm, I don't know if this deserves a spoiler tag or not, but I won't take chances  
-_-;;;


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have heard the name before, but who is Obito? *dodges brick* ^^;;; Well, I heard from somewhere that Obito is a possible Uchiha, and that threw me off. ><  That, and I am not quite 100% with the manga. Man, I feel stupid.


----------



## The Truth (Aug 20, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't know if this deserves a spoiler tag or not, but I won't take chances
> -_-;;;
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest that you read the manga, so as not to spoil yourself. It hasn't been explained in the anime as yet so think before you read this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito is an Uchiha who was on Kakashi's genin team.


I'll leave it at that if you want to know more I can tell you.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 20, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> I suggest that you read the manga, so as not to spoil yourself. It hasn't been explained in the anime as yet so think before you read this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Aha, I knew I have heard that name before. Well, I have read about 10-11 manga chapters, give or take, due to temptation. I'll have to say, 319 probably caught my interest into making me read the Manga permanetly.

So, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there is another Uchiha out there (besides Madara, but I know absolutely nothing of him). Interesting, very interesting... but utterly confusing. ><;




Thank you! *flashy grin*


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 21, 2006)

no read the manga
theres only 2 uchihas left sasuke and itachi


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

I have seen some really good AMV's that have pictures of Naruto and company as grownups, or at least starting from around 17-18 into the early 20s. My question is, where may I find this fanart (I believe it's fan art since the manga hasn't gone that far yet). Can anyone help me? I've tried several sites, but I can't find anything that suits my desire. Thank you for your help. Have a great morning/afternoon/night/day/week/weekend


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeefus said:
			
		

> I have seen some really good AMV's that have pictures of Naruto and company as grownups, or at least starting from around 17-18 into the early 20s. My question is, where may I find this fanart (I believe it's fan art since the manga hasn't gone that far yet). Can anyone help me? I've tried several sites, but I can't find anything that suits my desire. Thank you for your help. Have a great morning/afternoon/night/day/week/weekend



I'm not sure I understand you. You mean there were Anime Music Videos with still images in them of adult Naruto and such? If that's the case, then I've never seen them. Like you said, it's fan art, and you should just try searching google image.

If you're looking for something in particular, you need to be more specific, or post the AMV so people can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah...ok...sorry about that...the type of art i'm looking for can be found in this AMV:
Some eye-candy

thank you for your help


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeefus said:
			
		

> Ah...ok...sorry about that...the type of art i'm looking for can be found in this AMV:
> Some eye-candy
> 
> thank you for your help



Well I'm not sure of any site that contains all post-skip naruto fanart, but there is a FC here that has a bunch of images for you to look through. Some of them I'm sure are in there.

3 days

Check under the photobucket tag.


----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SPOILER*

so is gaara completely crap now since the bijuu's been sucked out of him?


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

You should put a spoiler in spoiler tags like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No one knows exactly how strong Gaara will be now that Shukaku has been extracted from him. It stands to reason that Gaara should be significantly weaker in the sense that he will have a greatly diminished chakra supply, and as such he won't be able to manipulate sand to the magnitude that he was once able to. That said, he can still manipulate sand, and that makes him stronger than alot of his peers. He probably won't be total crap, but he shouldn't be anywhere near as powerful as he was.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 21, 2006)

naruto_089 said:
			
		

> no read the manga
> theres only 2 uchihas left sasuke and itachi



o.O As much as I want to believe that, I'm not quite sure. What with all the talk about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Uchiha Madara/Obito and all. =/


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> o.O As much as I want to believe that, I'm not quite sure. What with all the talk about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Well until that's proved, there are only two known Uchiha alive. Sasuke and Itachi. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We saw Obito die, so until further proof in the manga, he's dead. Also, Kyuubi referred to Madara in the past tense. So until we see him around, he's just a history lesson.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 21, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Well until that's proved, there are only two known Uchiha alive. Sasuke and Itachi.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so I see >< Heh, well I expected my calculations to be unaccurate. I just recently picked up on the Manga, since I have had it with fillers in the Anime. Or, perhaps, I just missed the conversation involving those two.

Good thing =P  To be frank, it annoy's the heck out of me thinking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that there are two other Uchiha possibly alive. >< *is weird*




Despite myself, thanks for clearing that up! ><


----------



## Twizted (Aug 21, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> Ah, so I see >< Heh, well I expected my calculations to be unaccurate. I just recently picked up on the Manga, since I have had it with fillers in the Anime. Or, perhaps, I just missed the conversation involving those two.
> 
> Good thing =P  To be frank, it annoy's the heck out of me thinking
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No problem. If you want to know more


*Spoiler*: __ 



about Uchiha Obito read the Kakashi Gaiden manga issues: issues 239-244. Those are the only issues he's in.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2006)

This question is about Naruto's current training in the manga. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Yamato completely holding back Kyubi's power while Naruto is training?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> This question is about Naruto's current training in the manga. Is Yamato completely holding back Kyubi's power while Naruto is training?


No. He's letting Naruto use some of the Kyuubi's chakra, while making sure that he doesn't use too much and go into any of the tailed states or anything.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Aug 22, 2006)

i have this Q's and it doesn't concern of what chapter or episodes or such or in ani situation ....
and since it 'say quick question quick answer'
i wanna ask is joke fc and non-naruto fc is under fanclubs...bcoz if it does
why it is the last time i post ..my post was counted ...but why yesterday ..when i post it doesnt count....can ani1 plz tell me why ???.... i been asking alot of ppl but nobody seem to bother to give the answer


----------



## Twizted (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, they are both in the Fan Clubs section. Posts in all fan clubs do not count. You are either mistaken about one of your posts being counted, or it was a random forum fluke.


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Aug 22, 2006)

WHAT!! so mean...my 41 post was just a chance bcoz im new...and the eventhoungh i post it wont count?


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hmm, besides the manga rejects and fillers, what is the difference from anime and manga? *there is nothing to miss, right?*


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 22, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Hmm, besides the manga rejects and fillers, what is the difference from anime and manga? *there is nothing to miss, right?*


What do you mean by "manga rejects?"

Aside from the anime filler, there is no significant difference between the anime and manga, no.

The manga is far ahead of the anime, though.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 22, 2006)

lolita_poison15 said:
			
		

> WHAT!! so mean...my 41 post was just a chance bcoz im new...and the eventhoungh i post it wont count?



Yes, your posts in the Fan Clubs will not count.


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 23, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Kotetsu and Izumo explained why after Naruto vs Neji.
> 
> Naruto, Sasuke, Neji...none of them displayed the quality necessary of Chuunin. Chuunin's don't need power and speed...they need leadership abilities, intelligence, and the ability to think throughly and quickly in tough situations. Only Shikamaru displayed these qualities in his match.
> 
> ...



of-freakin-coarse! the fact that sakura lost with ino slipped my mind, and i know what they said i just thought everyone that finished should have won what they said didnt matter, they passed the exams and the should be chuunins


----------



## kyuubiman (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven read much of the Manga and so I don?t know all that much about part two, but I was wondering 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 when Naruto returns he finds out all his friends have become Chuunin or Jounin (or in Gaara's case Kazkage) in part two of the Manga does Naruto reached the rank of Chuunin is he still a Genin?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2006)

kyuubiman said:
			
		

> I haven read much of the Manga and so I don?t know all that much about part two, but I was wondering
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Naruto is still a Genin in Part Two.


----------



## WolfPac_Ite (Aug 23, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> You mean the symbol on the headband?
> 
> I'm not sure that there is a closeup of just the symbol anywhere in the manga. If there is I don't remember it. Your best bet is to just google it. All the pics of the symbol in the manga are just small and on a headband.






			
				Aoi Tsukimono said:
			
		

> Swirly Konoha Leaf? You mean that jacked up leaf from Konoha? =/
> this thing?
> I don't recall a blow up pic in the manga.. hmm




Yes and yes. It seems as if I will not be able to find a higher resolution picture of the Konoha crest. Anyone know where that picture on the front page banner is from?


----------



## XxdeadlysinxX (Aug 24, 2006)

When do the spoiler episodes start


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

XxdeadlysinxX said:
			
		

> When do the spoiler episodes start



they started along time ago...

dont you mean when do they end?


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "manga rejects?"
> 
> Aside from the anime filler, there is no significant difference between the anime and manga, no.
> 
> The manga is far ahead of the anime, though.



There is a DIFFERECE between them.

The anime may show things (ex.: the episode when Team 7 Tries to see whats under Kakashi's mask) that only alittle part of it which happened in the manga (ex.: the ramen part (begining))

There are also some extra characters in the anime-or-manga which the opposite doesnt have.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 24, 2006)

Kioko_ichi said:
			
		

> There is a DIFFERECE between them.
> 
> The anime may show things (ex.: the episode when Team 7 Tries to see whats under Kakashi's mask) that only alittle part of it which happened in the manga (ex.: the ramen part (begining))
> 
> There are also some extra characters in the anime-or-manga which the opposite doesnt have.



Which is exactly what he said. Those are all filler episodes in the Anime. There is nothing in the manga that isn't in the anime up to the point that the anime has run. There are plenty of things in the anime that isn't in the manga. Those things are found in filler episodes. The Kakashi mask episode, as funny as it was, was a filler episode.


----------



## jiro-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Which is exactly what he said. Those are all filler episodes in the Anime. There is nothing in the manga that isn't in the anime up to the point that the anime has run. There are plenty of things in the anime that isn't in the manga. Those things are found in filler episodes. The Kakashi mask episode, as funny as it was, was a filler episode.



UHM!!!!

im a girl...... ><

besides there are some characters in the manga that are only-mnaga characters....

and they make everything simpler... when it comes to explanations


----------



## Twizted (Aug 24, 2006)

Kioko_ichi said:
			
		

> UHM!!!!
> 
> im a girl...... ><
> 
> ...



When did I say you weren't a girl?

There are no characters in the manga that aren't in the anime. Do you understand that the anime is 2 seasons or so behind the manga? If a character is in the manga and not in the anime, it's because the anime hasn't gotten to that point yet.


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 25, 2006)

A few questions.


*Spoiler*: _Just in Case_ 



1. How old was Sasuke when Itachi killed the Uchiha clan?
2. What did Sasuke call Itachi; it was aniki, right?
3. What is that Naruto calls Tsunade? Tsunade-baachan or Tsunade-obaachan?


----------



## Twizted (Aug 25, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> A few questions.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Just in Case_
> ...



1) I believe he was 8 and Itachi was 13
2) As far as I know he just calls him niisan (older brother)
3) Yes Naruto called her both. It means Granny or Grandma Tsunade


----------



## Saurus (Aug 25, 2006)

When will the fillers end?
Is there a limit to Shino's bugs?


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 25, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> When will the fillers end?
> Is there a limit to Shino's bugs?



Noone knows.  

From what i've seen, they stated they make a pact with the body, fighting for Shino in return, the bugs can feed on his chakra. So, I believe he made a pact with a certain number of bugs at the beginning and has trusted every single one up to now.


----------



## _allismine_ (Aug 25, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> When will the fillers end?
> Is there a limit to Shino's bugs?



I found a discussion here: CLICKY

And, no, I don't think so. The kikai probably reproduce at such a high rate, they never run out.


----------



## Drama (Aug 27, 2006)

Umm how or when can i get a 150x150 Avatar size?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 27, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> Umm how or when can i get a 150x150 Avatar size?


When you become a senior member:
One Piece Movie 6


----------



## Radharn (Aug 28, 2006)

*Naruto Movie 3 sub*

Hello. Does anybody know when will they release the Naruto Movie 3 Subbed version?


----------



## nekorose (Aug 28, 2006)

After it's released on DVD. I believe that won't be for a while.


----------



## Radharn (Aug 28, 2006)

nekorose said:
			
		

> After it's released on DVD. I believe that won't be for a while.




Oh no. We'll have to wait 4 to 6 months for this?   Oh well.


----------



## kyuubiman (Aug 28, 2006)

Manga question


*Spoiler*: __ 



 When Kakashi is telling Naruto about the mass Kage Bunshin element training, and says "and if Yamato keeps the nine tails in check it could be 100 times more" what does he mean?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 29, 2006)

kyuubiman said:
			
		

> Manga question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Extremely debatable. 

I am one of the people that believe -- and you can see this if you analyze the japanese -- Kakashi means Naruto will be using the Kyuubi chakra so that he can spam Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu over and over + give all the clones enough chakra to stay alive long enough to train. 

If Naruto was using his own chakra for all of this I don't see the reason for Yamato even being there. What, Naruto can't use his own chakra without fear of Kyuubi busting out?

But Naruto is certainly using his own chakra for the actual wind jutsu training. 

Naruto pledged against using the Kyuubi's power...but I don't think Naruto is against accessing the Kyuubi's chakra like he used to do in Part 1 before the Kyuubi tails.


----------



## narutox3 (Aug 29, 2006)

i stopped watching after the star village mission ended...is there a point in watching more or are they just pointless fillers


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 29, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> i stopped watching after the star village mission ended...is there a point in watching more or are they just pointless fillers


You get to see Gai open the gates...

Shikamaru is in the newest filler arc, so that automatically makes it good...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> i stopped watching after the star village mission ended...is there a point in watching more or are they just pointless fillers



it's still filler...it's your choice to watch it or not...>__>


----------



## Barinax (Aug 29, 2006)

What's wrong with the monkey hand seal?

Tried searching .... search didn't work though...


----------



## The Truth (Aug 29, 2006)

barinax said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the monkey hand seal?
> 
> Tried searching .... search didn't work though...


Well it just an animation thing, a human hand can't actually do it.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Aug 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In Naruto II is the woman who plays with clay and stuff and helps nearly kill and Kidnap Gaara, is that Ino? Cause it highly resembles her, of course I am curious.

Also if Aburame Shino traveled with the group on the Sasuke retrieval mission would it have been succesful.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




no..it's not ino...

He is a member of Akatsuki named Deidara

as for the Shino question....probably not






			
				barinax said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the monkey hand seal?
> 
> Tried searching .... search didn't work though...



The animation team accidentally makes it look like a thumb instead of a pinky...thus making it impossible to do


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First off, that's a guy, not a girl. And his name is Deidara, so no, he's not Ino

And no, even with Shino there, it wouldn't have been succesful. Sasuke had to leave for the sake of the plot. No matter what, he would have ended up getting away because of that.

Edit: TBH beat me. Oh well. >.>

(Stupid wireless router keeps crapping out on me, making it take longer to post than usual.)


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Aug 29, 2006)

You missed the point, without looking at it as a plot to a anime/manga do you think it would have been a bit more succesful? Cause Shino kicks butt....


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> You missed the point, without looking at it as a plot to a anime/manga do you think it would have been a bit more succesful? Cause Shino kicks butt....


Probably not. If Kishimoto had Shino tag along, then he probably would have had the Sound 5 be the Sound 6 instead, or have sent Kabuto or someone to stop Shino. In other words, if Kishimoto had Shino tag along, he would have had him be beaten the same way Chouji, Neji, Shikamaru and Kiba were.

And if Shino did make it to Sasuke, he wouldn't really be able to help, since Sasuke is a bad opponet for Shino, since Sasuke can just use Katons to burn Shino's bugs. Kishimoto would have had Sasuke quickly beat Shino, so he could do the Sasuke vs. Naruto fight.

Finally, just as how Naruto forgot he had Gamabunta during the Valley of the End fight, Shino would have forgot that he had tracker bugs if he got to Sasuke (since Sasuke had to escape no matter what), so that wouldn't work either (and if he did use them, Sasuke would somehow notice and destroy it).

So no, Shino really wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Aug 29, 2006)

Well geez, you just compressed alot into a little, while I do the opposite. What you just did was wow you actually made that make alot of sense, I still have my views of it and you do, I think it would be a bit different if you were to look at it as if it was real life situation and there was still the sound five. Secondly, I have seen photos of Shino's eyes on pictures on many fansites, are those real or just fan made? I figured fan made, just like all the pictures of Kakashi's face I see... (Buckteeth? Forgot the rest...)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard something about Shino leaving Konoha along with Shibi, his father if I am correct, is that true? Do they become missing nin but also I heard they come back to Konoha?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 29, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I heard something about Shino leaving Konoha along with Shibi, his father if I am correct, is that true? Do they become missing nin but also I heard they come back to Konoha?


Nope, not true.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 29, 2006)

thanxs Yay happy


----------



## salem_shady (Aug 30, 2006)

hey everyone!!   first S P O I L E R  A  L E R T !! (still dont know how u guys have that spoiler button going) i was just wondering... is there any update on when naruto fillers will end? cause i've read it a dozen times that the story would continue after 185 which obviously doesnt happen! so any updates?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 30, 2006)

No updates. No one knows. 

---

[.Spoiler] what you want to say [/Spoiler.]

Just take out the dots. 

Comes out like this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



what you want to say


----------



## narutox3 (Aug 30, 2006)

instead  of  your spoiler tag saying spoiler how do you make it say something else


----------



## Iruka (Aug 30, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> instead  of  your spoiler tag saying spoiler how do you make it say something else


[*spoiler=INSERT TEXT HERE] blah blah [/spoiler]

Remove * And it'll come out like this:


*Spoiler*: _INSERT TEXT HERE_ 



 blah blah


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 30, 2006)

[.Spoiler=Naurto spoilers]what you want to say[/Spoiler.]

Take out the dots. 

Result:


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Spoilers_ 



what you want to say


----------



## narutox3 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## Radharn (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello guys. Just wonderin, in the anime, what does it take for a ninja to become a Sannin like the 3 Sannins (Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru)?

And how come only the 3 of them are sannins?

This only concerns the anime pls. not the manga.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 31, 2006)

Sannin literally means '3 people'...so I always figured it was a special title the three held, and that no one else could become a sannin.  I could be wrong, though; that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Radharn (Aug 31, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> Sannin literally means '3 people'...so I always figured it was a special title the three held, and that no one else could become a sannin.  I could be wrong, though; that's just speculation on my part.



Really? Is that what it means. So the 3 of them became legendary Sannins just because of their popularity?


----------



## narutox3 (Aug 31, 2006)

anyone no why my comic just turned into a photobucket sign
yesturday it showed the comic but now it wont


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> anyone no why my comic just turned into a photobucket sign
> yesturday it showed the comic but now it wont


Have you read the sign? It says your bandwith exceeded. Which means the amount of bandwith they give you for the month have reached its limit.


----------



## eibbor (Aug 31, 2006)

Why was it posted that the fillers would end with episode 200? and can you please shoot the person who posted that because it got my hopes up.........


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2006)

^ You should learn to never get your hopes up so high on such information until it was proven otherwise that the fillers will really end in episode ###. Least you get your hope crushed and flushed down the drain. 

The only canon information on Naruto Episode:


----------



## narutox3 (Aug 31, 2006)

did itachi become a chuunin at age...8 and got in the anbu at age..16? i think i got the ages mixed up


----------



## Michi (Aug 31, 2006)

^yea, could anyone plz clear that out for me too?


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> did itachi become a chuunin at age...8 and got in the anbu at age..16? i think i got the ages mixed up


Chunin @ 10
Anbu @ 13


----------



## narutox3 (Sep 1, 2006)

some newb wants to no if deidra is male or female
he is male rite i dont wanna tell him the wrong answer


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> some newb wants to no if deidra is male or female
> he is male rite i dont wanna tell him the wrong answer


So far, all signs point towards Deidara being male.


----------



## l Itachi l (Sep 1, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> So far, all signs point towards Deidara being male.



What does deidara look like i have never seen him.?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2006)

l Itachi l said:
			
		

> What does deidara look like i have never seen him.?


----------



## narutox3 (Sep 1, 2006)

can you delete threads


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 2, 2006)

I want to make a Kenpachi FC...But I'm not suitable for an owner of it >.<
Could someone make it for me to join it? =3
Thank you..i appriciate it much =D

Edit: Sorry i didnt spot it >.< ~Joinage please =D


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 2, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> can you delete threads


No, mods do that.


			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> I want to make a Kenpachi FC...But I'm not suitable for an owner of it >.<
> Could someone make it for me to join it? =3
> Thank you..i appriciate it much =D


I own the Kenpachi FC. I've owned it for over a year now.

It's in the Bleach FC section.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 3, 2006)

Is Tsunade the last survivor of her clan? Because if she isnt, then some other shinobi knows mokuton ninjutsu


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 3, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Is Tsunade the last survivor of her clan? Because if she isnt, then some other shinobi knows mokuton ninjutsu


Mokuton jutsu was recently confirmed a bloodline but it's apparently one that only belonged to the Shodai Hokage. The data book confirms he was the only user and that no one else in his family has it. 


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



However, Orochimaru, using cells of the dead Shodai Hokage, spliced the Shodai's genes with 60 children in order to gain a vessel with the his powers. Orochimaru coveted his abilities (not just the tree growing, but another even more special ability that comes with Mokuton).

Orochimaru thought all the children had died, but one didn't, and he's now one of the strongest members of the Anbu. His name is Tenzou, but Naruto and co. know him as Yamato (a codename given to him by Tsunade).

He's now a main character in the manga.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 3, 2006)

*Is having a really, _really_ big brain-fart right now*

What is the jutsu called that causes an inanimate object to change appearance, and look/act like a specific person?

Second part of the question (99% don't need the tags, but tagging it just to not take risks):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can Itachi do it? 




Like I said, I am having an *extremely* pathetic brain-fart, but an answer would be really appreciated


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 3, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> *Is having a really, _really_ big brain-fart right now*
> 
> What is the jutsu called that causes an inanimate object to change appearance, and look/act like a specific person?


Kawarimi no Jutsu - the replacement technique. 



> Second part of the question (99% don't need the tags, but tagging it just to not take risks):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


He should be able to. It's a basic technique that nearly every shinobi can do.

Oh, and don't look for a logical explanation behind Kawarimi. It's just a plot device the creator uses so that certain characters don't die pathetically.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 3, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Kawarimi no Jutsu - the replacement technique.
> 
> 
> He should be able to. It's a basic technique that nearly every shinobi can do.
> ...



*pounds head on desk* Oh yeah ^^;;  Much thanks for that! =)


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 4, 2006)

wads mokuton ninjutsu? deidaira is male i think.. they called him mister..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 4, 2006)

There isn't any female in akatsuki.. is there?


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 4, 2006)

no i think since deidara is addressed as mister and the other 2 members look like guys to me..


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 4, 2006)

itashi-sama said:
			
		

> wads mokuton ninjutsu? deidaira is male i think.. they called him mister..


Mokuton jutsu is basically wood. The special ability of the Shodai Hokage and Yamato. 

Deidara's male, yes.


			
				Leanne said:
			
		

> There isn't any female in akatsuki.. is there?


All members revealed so far are male.

There's a possibility the remaining member (not the Leader) is female, though. He/she has long blue hair and some sort of pin/something in his/her hair.


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 4, 2006)

but i heard that there will be 1 female character inside..


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a question about the Sasuke Retrieval Arc. If Shino went, and wasn't off with his father would the results been any different? And I don't mean just helping Sasuke, but perhaps Neji and Chouji would be so badly wounded? I want you to look at this question from the view of like it isn't an Anime/Manga but a "what if...'

Next question!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I put spoiler just incase.... I don't want any anmes but who is the Akatsuki member that looks like Ino. Who is the Akatsuki member that looks like he is a venus fly trap? And who is the Akatsuki member that the one that looks like Ino and two others are looking at that is dead after the Kazekage Kidnapping Arc?




Is Jiraiya, Naruto, and the Third in anyway related? Now I am saying this because!!!! Isn't it odd that Naruto and the third look exactly the same? And isn't it odd Jiraiya and Naruto had the same young life? And isn't it odd Jiraiya and Naruto learned the special technique by the Third? Now don't answer any of the questions but the one about are they related.

My brother who hates Kiba asked me, "will Kiba ever have a wife?" And I almost punched him then and there... Long story but I guess I will ask it!

And my final question is this: Where does your lap go when you stand up folks? I am serious where does it go!


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 4, 2006)

okay i have a few questions! 
-when are the fillers ACTUALLY ending (grrr)
-Sasuke stinks(not a question oops..)
-why doesnt naruto just ask to become chuunin, i mean tsunade likes him and sends him on chuunin or even jounin missions...so whats with that???
thanks!


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 4, 2006)

hidan might be ino's brother..


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard the fillers are ending soon, not sure though. But I watch them on Youtube, no here... No offense to those who do watch them here. I read mangas here. I highly recommend if you haven't watched them all Skip the fillers! The fillers end I think at episode like 200 from what I heard. Then you got Kakashi Gaiden, whether that becomes a show or not I don't know. Then NARUTO TWO!!!! Hope I was somewhat help. And I guess she doesnt' make Naruto a Chuunin for a reason, there could be a reason for it. And yessir, Sasuke is a prick!


----------



## Shiron (Sep 4, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> I have a question about the Sasuke Retrieval Arc. If Shino went, and wasn't off with his father would the results been any different? And I don't mean just helping Sasuke, but perhaps Neji and Chouji would be so badly wounded? I want you to look at this question from the view of like it isn't an Anime/Manga but a "what if...'
> 
> Next question!!!
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Shino probably wouldn't have really helped too much. His abilities don't really seem suited for fighting any of the Sound 5.

The Akatsuki member that looks like Ino is named Deidara. The one that looks like a venus-fly trap is named Zetsu.

I think the dead Akatsuki member you are talking about would be Sasori, but I'm not sure.

Jiraiya, Sandaime Hokage, and Naruto have not been confirmed to be related in anyway.

Kiba doesn't have a wife (none of the Rookie 12 do).



			
				lilnaruto said:
			
		

> okay i have a few questions!
> -when are the fillers ACTUALLY ending (grrr)
> -Sasuke stinks(not a question oops..)
> -why doesnt naruto just ask to become chuunin, i mean tsunade likes him and sends him on chuunin or even jounin missions...so whats with that???
> thanks!


 We don't know when the fillers will be ending yet.

Maybe Naruto can't do that and actually has to become a Chuunin by going through the Chuunin exams (in other words, the only way to become a Chuunin is by going through the Chuunin exams). But really, we don't know. It's just something that isn't on Naruto's mind right now.



			
				itashi-sama said:
			
		

> hidan might be ino's brother..


 ...No.



			
				Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> I heard the fillers are ending soon, not sure though. But I watch them on Youtube, no here... No offense to those who do watch them here. I read mangas here. I highly recommend if you haven't watched them all Skip the fillers! The fillers end I think at episode like 200 from what I heard. Then you got Kakashi Gaiden, whether that becomes a show or not I don't know. Then NARUTO TWO!!!! Hope I was somewhat help. And I guess she doesnt' make Naruto a Chuunin for a reason, there could be a reason for it. And yessir, Sasuke is a prick!


 The fillers definitely don't end at Episode 200; the latest episode is like 199 and 200 has been confirmed to be filler.

There are only theories on when the fillers could end for now; noone actually knows when they will end for sure, though.


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 4, 2006)

ok.. ino is not a ritual person..


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 4, 2006)

okay! thanks everyone!!! 
a few more questions...thankss!
-besides gaara, is naruto the only jinchuuriki who hasnt been killed yyet?(not sure
-sasuke is a super prick lol
-how does sasukeget into narutos like thoughts when he finally sees him after 2.5 years and say so this is what was indide u the whole time!!! i was like what the hell!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 4, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> okay! thanks everyone!!!
> a few more questions...thankss!
> -besides gaara, is naruto the only jinchuuriki who hasnt been killed yyet?(not sure


It's doubtful that Yugito is dead yet since it takes like a day to travel between countries. 


> -sasuke is a super prick lol


Because he has a goal he feels he needs to accomplish?


> -how does sasukeget into narutos like thoughts when he finally sees him after 2.5 years and say so this is what was indide u the whole time!!! i was like what the hell!!!


Newly revealed ability of the Sharingan.

We don't know why yet, but it seems to have something to do with the original purpose of the Sharingan...which Sasuke read right after Itachi slaughtered the clan and Kishimoto's been keeping  it a secret since chapter 140.


----------



## Shikotsu Myaku (Sep 4, 2006)

How did the kaguya clan lose to the Mist village? Poeple say sheer numbers, but when you have a bloodline as great the dead bone pulse, how is it possible to die from swords. In the filler clip when they were fighting the shinobi's, you could see them getting hacked to bits.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 4, 2006)

Shikotsu Myaku said:
			
		

> How did the kaguya clan lose to the Mist village? Poeple say sheer numbers, but when you have a bloodline as great the dead bone pulse, how is it possible to die from swords. In the filler clip when they were fighting the shinobi's, you could see them getting hacked to bits.


Yeah, make sure to ignore that filler part.

Well, we really know jackshit of the Mist outside of Kisame and Zabuza. And well, those two are certainly impressive. We're left to assume the Mist is a force to be reckoned with...or they simply outnumbered the Kaguya.


----------



## The Truth (Sep 4, 2006)

Also I would add that Kimimaro was the most skilled of all the Kaguya clan. So it wasn't a clan of 50 kimimaro's that were killed by the Mist. Sort of like Itachi not being the average strength for an Uchiha.


----------



## Shikotsu Myaku (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks, 

You know episode 150 when shino, kiba, hinata, and naruto were looking for that scent bug.

 Was that considered a filler, or part of the sasuke retrieval arc.

and i get what a filler is and does, so the filler where kimmimaro is trapped and the other stuff never really happened.

As well as what goes on in the anime considered to be true, like gaara showing an etxra move in episode 126, that has never been introduced in the manga?


----------



## Radharn (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello guys. What's the meaning of Shannaro that's Sakura's expression?


----------



## salem_shady (Sep 5, 2006)

SPOILER ALERT:

 i got two questions that i cant find in that sticky that answers all the most commonly asked questions.. so here goes:

1) when gaara is revived by the old lady with the help of naruto's chakra... does that make gaara weak in terms of chakra and all that? does that mean he wont be as hard to fight as he used to be? because  he doesnt contain that beast in him anymore!

2) does anyone know for sure when the anime catches up with manga? or has it already?! thankx


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 5, 2006)

Shikotsu Myaku said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> You know episode 150 when shino, kiba, hinata, and naruto were looking for that scent bug.
> 
> Was that considered a filler, or part of the sasuke retrieval arc.


Filler.

Everything after episode 135, except for Sakura becoming Tsunade's apprentice + some brief scenes in the beg. of 142, is filler. 



> and i get what a filler is and does, so the filler where kimmimaro is trapped and the other stuff never really happened.


Correct



> As well as what goes on in the anime considered to be true, like gaara showing an etxra move in episode 126, that has never been introduced in the manga?


Gaara showed an extra move in 126? Remind me. I remember all his moves being manga faithful. 



			
				Radharn said:
			
		

> Hello guys. What's the meaning of Shannaro that's Sakura's expression?


I don't believe there's a literal translation but "Hell yeah!" and "Alright!" have often been used. It's also a battle cry.


			
				salem_shady said:
			
		

> *SPOILER ALERT:*
> 
> 1) when gaara is revived by the old lady with the help of naruto's chakra... does that make gaara weak in terms of chakra and all that? does that mean he wont be as hard to fight as he used to be? because  he doesnt contain that beast in him anymore!



*Spoiler*: _Manga_ 



He's not going to have the auto sand shield anymore, that's for sure. Whether or not he'll have a huge stamina field is uncertain, but it's likely he won't. Remember, stamina is necessary for chakra. So, yeah, he's most definitly been powered down a bit, but not so much that he isn't deserving of the Kazekage title, most likely.






> 2) does anyone know for sure when the anime catches up with manga? or has it already?! thankx


Anime never catches up with manga. If that happens the anime would end badly.

The anime last animated the events of the Rescue Sasuke Arc...that was over a year and a half ago - episode 135. Every episode since then has been nothing but filler.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm baaaack >.>  Now, this question I'm not even sure has an answer, but it's for a fan fiction. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, is there any _known_ lair of Itachi and gang? I'm 99% sure there is no known perma-base, but perhaps a known short-time one? >< I regret putting this in my story, because I am not sure where Itachi and them are whenever they're not on-screen/in chapters.

If there is no answer to this, that is fine. I'll have to make do with my imagination =X


----------



## Shikotsu Myaku (Sep 5, 2006)

@Tenshioni

No I meant what if, it never really happened.


----------



## nekorose (Sep 5, 2006)

Icha-sama said:
			
		

> Now, this question I'm not even sure has an answer, but it's for a fan fiction.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, there was a large cave Akatsuki used at one point, though they weren't actually there in person... If it's for a fanfic, I'd use that. If you want more details, feel freee to PM me, but that should suffice for now.


----------



## Lolita123 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Jiraijiya*

In which chapter of Naruto manga Jiraijiya said that he almost died twice? I just can?t find it anywhere...
Thanx alot!!


----------



## iceman360 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Gen'yumaru???*

what episodes does Gen'yumaru appeared? please help.


----------



## Radharn (Sep 6, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I don't believe there's a literal translation but "Hell yeah!" and "Alright!" have often been used. It's also a battle cry.



Thanks TenshiOni


----------



## The Truth (Sep 6, 2006)

iceman360 said:
			
		

> what episodes does Gen'yumaru appeared? please help.


Episode 118


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 6, 2006)

Lolita123 said:
			
		

> In which chapter of Naruto manga Jiraijiya said that he almost died twice? I just can?t find it anywhere...
> Thanx alot!!


Chapter 291


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Sep 6, 2006)

nekorose said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there was a large cave Akatsuki used at one point, though they weren't actually there in person... If it's for a fanfic, I'd use that. If you want more details, feel freee to PM me, but that should suffice for now.



That is perfectly fine =D I just need at least something, anything will do =)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2006)

Who do I PM about becoming and established member?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 7, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> Who do I PM about becoming and established member?


You don't PM anybody. In your CP, on the left hand side, under miscillaneous, click group memberships. There you can request senior membership.

You still need one more month though until you can become a senior, so just try waiting it out 'till september, like I am.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a question, this is been a heated discussion among me and my friends alot! Ok, could Naruto, perhaps after much trainign that is, turn the Rasengan into projectile attack?


----------



## The Truth (Sep 7, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> I have a question, this is been a heated discussion among me and my friends alot! Ok, could Naruto, perhaps after much trainign that is, turn the Rasengan into projectile attack?


I don't think so, the would go against the principles of the rasengan. You have to use the chakra that is poored into the jutsu in order to maintain its sphere like shape. If he were to throw it, then the chakra would disperse and it would cease to be a spiraling sphere.


----------



## iceman360 (Sep 7, 2006)

*what else?*



			
				The Truth said:
			
		

> Episode 118


besides this eps. anything? tv specials perhaps?


----------



## The Truth (Sep 7, 2006)

iceman360 said:
			
		

> besides this eps. anything? tv specials perhaps?


Hmm. Not that I know of, why the interest if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 7, 2006)

hey one more question! 
-you know when jiraiya tells kakashi how naruto went all demon fox on him and was bleeding constantly(four tails) how would he get naruto to that state? how would he make him so pissed?thanks


----------



## Iruka (Sep 7, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> hey one more question!
> -you know when jiraiya tells kakashi how naruto went all demon fox on him and was bleeding constantly(four tails) how would he get naruto to that state? how would he make him so pissed?thanks


There's really no answers to that because we have yet to know about the training Naruto part-take in the 2.5 years with Jiraiya. Hopefully Kishimoto give us more flashback about the training ne.


----------



## Shikotsu Myaku (Sep 7, 2006)

His training might have gone out of hand, just like 322.

Umm, you know kimimaro's stats.
are those when he is cs2, sick, or when hes without the ilness.

cuz if those are his stats when hes terribly sick, then there's something seriously wrong.


----------



## fenix1729 (Sep 7, 2006)

Too many pages to read so here my quick question.

In the kakashi gaiden, kakashi master was the guy who imprison the 9 tail beast in naruto right ? The image of that guy in the hokage mountain, so that mean he was hokage or was made hokage after he's death. 

Is  Naruto the son of that guy ? 

Noobie question I just not sure.


----------



## ramnramn (Sep 7, 2006)

fenix1729 said:
			
		

> Too many pages to read so here my quick question.
> 
> In the kakashi gaiden, kakashi master was the guy who imprison the 9 tail beast in naruto right ? The image of that guy in the hokage mountain, so that mean he was hokage or was made hokage after he's death.
> 
> ...



kakashi's master was the one to imprison 9 tails and he was made hokage for giving his life to save the village, hes known as the fourth hokage or yandaime

nobody knows if hes narutos father but there are many theorys that he is


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 8, 2006)

fenix1729 said:
			
		

> In the kakashi gaiden, kakashi master was the guy who imprison the 9 tail beast in naruto right ? The image of that guy in the hokage mountain, so that mean he was hokage or was made hokage after he's death.


During the Gaiden, he was a Jounin. He was made the Fourth Hokage sometime after Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## The Truth (Sep 8, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> kakashi's master was the one to imprison 9 tails and he was made hokage for giving his life to save the village, hes known as the fourth hokage or yandaime
> 
> nobody knows if hes narutos father but there are many theorys that he is


No Yondaime was made Hokage _before_ he sealed Kyuubi, not after.


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 8, 2006)

holy crap! who saw the newest manga! naruto pushed himself too hard! his demon seems to be able to overpower him alot easier now too... as time goes on it seems that naruto is losing control alot easier!!! i cant wait till next weeks manga!!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 8, 2006)

How random...

Don't post in here unless you have, or are answering a question.


... or calling out spam.


----------



## jiro-chan (Sep 8, 2006)

Renegade said:
			
		

> How random...
> 
> Don't post in here unless you have, or are answering a question.
> 
> ...




>< i agree....

if you have nothing good to say/ask, then dont....


----------



## fenix1729 (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks.

I think he was naruto father, meaning naruto is the son of a hokage.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 9, 2006)

If i have an account in fanfiction.net, how do I create a fanfic there? sorry, i was just curious


----------



## Uzumaki_Syaz (Sep 10, 2006)

can i ask one qustion?....is naruto has parents or family??


----------



## nekorose (Sep 10, 2006)

Not that we know of. There is a popular theory that Yondaime (the 4th Hokage) is his father, but nothing is certain.


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 10, 2006)

i have posted here before!! i was talking about it a few pages back...jeez! chill out


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 10, 2006)

Kioko_ichi said:
			
		

> >< i agree....
> 
> if you have nothing good to say/ask, then dont....



thanks....dont say something if you cant back it up!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 10, 2006)

What the hell you talking about...?  

Stop spamming.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 10, 2006)

So Kankuro has three puppets total, correct? But then Sasori destroyed one of the puppets? And what about the old woman Chiyo? She also uses puppets correct? And from what I know Sasori is dead correct? Also does only Sunagakure no Sato have people who use puppets? And also, Tobi took the spot of Sasori huh? And has the leader of Akatsuki still not been released?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 10, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> So Kankuro has three puppets total, correct? But then Sasori destroyed one of the puppets? And what about the old woman Chiyo? She also uses puppets correct? And also, Tobi took the spot of Sasori huh? And has the leader of Akatsuki still not been released?


Everything you said is correct. 



			
				Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> And from what I know Sasori is dead correct? Also does only Sunagakure no Sato have people who use puppets?


Nobody really knows this for sure, but it's believed that puppeteering is not limited to only the sand country, but is just specialized there.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 10, 2006)

My question (for cosplay purposes):  What is Shikamaru's official haircolour?  Is it dark brown or black?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 10, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> My question (for cosplay purposes):  What is Shikamaru's official haircolour?  Is it dark brown or black?


It's black.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> My question (for cosplay purposes):  What is Shikamaru's official haircolour?  Is it dark brown or black?


It's pink. Cosplaying him is not allowed, he's MINE!


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 11, 2006)

nmaster64 said:
			
		

> It's pink. Cosplaying him is not allowed, he's MINE!



But I'm cosplaying an SnJ version of him, along with a friend who's going to cosplay a SnJ version of Chouji.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> But I'm cosplaying an SnJ version of him, along with a friend who's going to cosplay a SnJ version of Chouji.


I did his part 2 version at Animazement '05, but unfortunately a couple important things never got to me in time and it really ended up sucking. I'm going to be trying him again in an upcoming year. He was my favorite to do, and yet by far my least popular costume.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 11, 2006)

Can someone please give me the link to the thread where it tells how many times a character shows up on the cover or in the panels?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's my question:

Who are the ANBU?

(is that a quick question?)


----------



## xohoag (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## dudefallout (Sep 12, 2006)

wherdo u guys read your manga at cus where i an there at 322 but some one told me about ch 410


----------



## The Truth (Sep 12, 2006)

dudefallout said:
			
		

> wherdo u guys read your manga at cus where i an there at 322 but some one told me about ch 410


They lied to you my friend, 410 isn't even close to being out yet. Not in Naruto anyway.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 12, 2006)

never thought i'd say this, but thank you Wikipedia!!!


----------



## Uzumaki_Syaz (Sep 12, 2006)

who can help me??wat are real face kakashi??


----------



## xohoag (Sep 13, 2006)

kakashi's face was never shown, the best we can get is chapter 294 cover


----------



## ethriel21 (Sep 13, 2006)

I understand that there are jutsu's that are family specific, but what keeps the ninjas from learning different ones. Like Shikamaru, he only uses those shadow jutsu's. Can he not learn any others? Same with Ino and the mind control stuff, what is keeping them besides a possible lack of chakra, from learning say rasengan or naruto from learning a shadow jutsu? I know this is probably a stupid question, but I was just wondering.


----------



## The Truth (Sep 13, 2006)

ethriel21 said:
			
		

> I understand that there are jutsu's that are family specific, but what keeps the ninjas from learning different ones. Like Shikamaru, he only uses those shadow jutsu's. Can he not learn any others? Same with Ino and the mind control stuff, what is keeping them besides a possible lack of chakra, from learning say rasengan or naruto from learning a shadow jutsu? I know this is probably a stupid question, but I was just wondering.


Nothing's stopping them, its just that their clan jutsus are what they're best at. I mean who would teach Shikamaru a mind control jutsu? Nothing is stopping them from learning one, but they are more suited to use their clan jutsus because they can recieve the necessary training.


----------



## ethriel21 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks...the truth...thats what I needed to know...


----------



## Koori inactive (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tsunade*

My question is how different characters address the 5th, Naruto?s Granny Tsunade is my favorite BUT ...

How does Kakashi address her? 

How 'should' Naruto address her?

How does someone outside of Konoha address her?

I know rewatching the anime would answer them for me but I just don?t have the time and know this forum would be the fastest way.  Thanks ~ K


----------



## nekorose (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe most people address her as "Hokage-sama" or "Tsunade-sama."


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 14, 2006)

Can anybody upload 200 (sub) on youtube please.


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 14, 2006)

Koori said:
			
		

> My question is how different characters address the 5th, Naruto?s Granny Tsunade is my favorite BUT ...
> 
> How does Kakashi address her?
> 
> ...



any normal ninja; Tsunade-sama or Hokage-sama. Naruto should address her however the hell he wants, Lol. Outside if they don't know her, it would be Hokage-sama, if they know her, depending on their relation it could be anything, San, Chan, Sama, Dono etc.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 14, 2006)

(510)THIZZ said:
			
		

> Can anybody upload 200 (sub) on youtube please.


It's been already uploaded as far as i know.


----------



## Kyuubi_MS (Sep 14, 2006)

yep already uploaded and subbed and how about 5th hokage is called ,i think tsunade-sama, hokage-sama as everyone thinks


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 14, 2006)

link please, because it takes awile for it to show up after a search on there.


----------



## jinnjouninshinobi (Sep 15, 2006)

*Naruto episode list*

So my sister works for a video store, and a usual customer comes in and gets into a conversation, Naruto is brought up and he said he has seen up to episode 593..........i ask you...IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he says its in korean.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2006)

jinnjouninshinobi said:
			
		

> So my sister works for a video store, and a usual customer comes in and gets into a conversation, Naruto is brought up and he said he has seen up to episode 593..........i ask you...IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he says its in korean.



They're lying


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Sep 15, 2006)

Is it true that Rock Lee's days as a shinobi are over? Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## xohoag (Sep 15, 2006)

nope
10chars


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

Can stories in  be deleted?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

wrong thread...this thread is for questions about the naruto series....>__<...ask that in the tech department or something.


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 15, 2006)

TerrenceUrameshi08 said:
			
		

> Is it true that Rock Lee's days as a shinobi are over? Just wanted to be sure.



...No.



			
				Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Can stories in  be deleted?



Yes.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

thanx Surrarin, and nice sig! *reps*, sorry I posted in the wrong section guys


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 16, 2006)

TerrenceUrameshi08 said:
			
		

> Is it true that Rock Lee's days as a shinobi are over? Just wanted to be sure.



Follow up question...To what extent of damage has Hinata taken?

Will she fight again?


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaxxon said:
			
		

> Follow up question...To what extent of damage has Hinata taken?
> 
> Will she fight again?



She survives with no lasting damage. I won't spoil the rest for you.


----------



## _allismine_ (Sep 17, 2006)

Does it _ever_ snow in Konoha?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> Does it _ever_ snow in Konoha?



Apparantly not. No manga issue has depicted the Fire Country under snow

Whether this is because Konoha in winter was never shown or because it simply doesn't snow is not known


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What are the different levels of the Sharingan? And what is the prerequisite for all the sharingans?





*Spoiler*: __ 



What leve of Sharingan did Kak-sensei get when he was teaching Naruto to cut the leaf between his palms?


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 17, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



The first level of the Sharingan has two extra 'pupils'. While the second level has three extra 'pupils' I can them pupis because of how I see the Sharingan's abilities come forth. Mangkeyou Sharingan merges the three extra pupils. Kakashi also has a form of Mangekyou Sharingan which is slightly different to Itachis.

The basic prerequisite for having a Sharingan is Uchiha blood. But as seen by Kakashi, if you've got a best mate who doesn't need his any-more you can just implant it.

Kakashi at that time had his own special Mangekyou Sharingan, as shown with his battle with Deidara.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Sep 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank you alot! So really that is also the known at the Kaleidascope Sharingan correct? If so, what Jutsu did he use when he the Deidara that exploded?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you alot! So really that is also the known at the Kaleidascope Sharingan correct? If so, what Jutsu did he use when he the Deidara that exploded?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Kalidescope (sp?) is the english name, Mangekyou Sharingan is the japanese name. The name of the technique is not stated as of yet


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 18, 2006)

Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you alot! So really that is also the known at the Kaleidascope Sharingan correct? If so, what Jutsu did he use when he the Deidara that exploded?




*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers About Mangekyou_ 



We haven't been given a name, but a few people. ( Myself included) have taken to calling it Susanowo, because of the legend which both Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi come from.





And for most of the japanese mythology click


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Sep 18, 2006)

ive always wondered, i know what a mary-sue is but were did the name come from? 
also why is it o.k for girls to like yaoi but its "discusting" for guys to like yuri, how the hell is that fair


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Sep 19, 2006)

:XD couldn't explain if I did have some sort of idea.

Of the 9 remaining Genin:

1. Sasuke
2. Shino
3. Konkuro
4. Temari
5. Shikamaru
6. Naruto
7. Neji
8. Gaara
9. Dosu

Who will become Jounin? I think I heard somewhere that Neji became a jounin, and Naruto has to become one (otherwise, I wouldn't really see the point of the show), but the like the other probably stupid questions I ask, I just want to be sure.


----------



## xohoag (Sep 19, 2006)

are you a dub watcher? if you meant chuunin, then

*Spoiler*: __ 



shikamaru is the only one promoted to chuunin, because he makes a good leader even though he is not as powerful as some others


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Sep 19, 2006)

xohoag said:
			
		

> are you a dub watcher? if you meant chuunin, then
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


no, I actually meant Jounin. thanks for the info though.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 19, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:
			
		

> :XD couldn't explain if I did have some sort of idea.
> 
> Of the 9 remaining Genin:
> 
> ...


Dosu is dead...


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 19, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:
			
		

> :XD couldn't explain if I did have some sort of idea.
> 
> Of the 9 remaining Genin:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As mentioned above, Dosu is dead, so dead he tasted great to Shukaku, ha. Temari is already a Jounin, i expect everyone except for Shikamaru to be a Jounin in the end, not exactly expecting him to, because he's too lazy.

Actually, Naruto doesn't have to be, but will most likely in the end, due to a Timeskip or some such occurance.


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Sep 21, 2006)

anybody know the Japanese translation for "son of the blade"? Just thought it would look better.


----------



## BlackRose EE (Sep 22, 2006)

btw, at what chapter does episode 202 start exactly in the manga series?


----------



## xohoag (Sep 22, 2006)

what do you mean? ep 202 is filler as far as i know
when the fillers end they should air kakashi gaiden, chapters 239-244


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

BlackRose EE said:
			
		

> btw, at what chapter does episode 202 start exactly in the manga series?



202 is a filler.  Part 2 beginning i the anime still hasn't been confirmed.  It seems the fillers might end on Episode 206-209.  

If you want to jump to the manga and see what the anime will be showing in a few weeks start reading chapter 239 and thats when Kakashi Gaiden (Part 2 begins)


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 26, 2006)

How exactly do you pronounce Akatsuki? Is it A-Kat-Soo-Ki or A-kat-ski?

Sometimes they pronounce the "U" and sometimes they don't, so every once in a while I get confused.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 26, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> How exactly do you pronounce Akatsuki? Is it A-Kat-Soo-Ki or A-kat-ski?
> 
> Sometimes they pronounce the "U" and sometimes they don't, so every once in a while I get confused.


Both are fine, just depends on the talking style.


----------



## glenmiyashiro (Sep 26, 2006)

I dunno if any of you really cares about the Toonami version of Naruto, but do you think they will air EVERY SINGLE filler episode? I mean they are only on episode 50 something not even up to the invasion of konoha yet. I mean, I've read all the mangas so far and all the japanese episodes (fillers included) and i hope to God that Toonami goes straight to the time skip. Or at least only show the fist fillers with Naruto, Sakura, and Jiraiya trying to find the Sound Village because that's when Sakura goes to Tsunade and asks her to train...but yeah If its true that the fillers will end within the next month or two, the American version of the show doesn't need to show all of the pointless fillers. If they do that would be retarded, but that's american anime for ya...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 26, 2006)

glenmiyashiro said:
			
		

> I dunno if any of you really cares about the Toonami version of Naruto, but do you think they will air EVERY SINGLE filler episode? I mean they are only on episode 50 something not even up to the invasion of konoha yet. I mean, I've read all the mangas so far and all the japanese episodes (fillers included) and i hope to God that Toonami goes straight to the time skip. Or at least only show the fist fillers with Naruto, Sakura, and Jiraiya trying to find the Sound Village because that's when Sakura goes to Tsunade and asks her to train...but yeah If its true that the fillers will end within the next month or two, the American version of the show doesn't need to show all of the pointless fillers. If they do that would be retarded, but that's american anime for ya...


They've aired the fillers for ever other series they've aired... I don't know why Naruto would be any different.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 26, 2006)

Did the same guy who animated episode 30 and 133 animate episodes 17 and 19?


----------



## _allismine_ (Sep 27, 2006)

How long is the Naruto anime supposed to last in real-time? Because, throughout all the episodes I've watched (100+), I never saw the seasons change, never caught eye of an actual DATE, and never saw anyone's birthday celebrated.


----------



## Futagokage (Sep 27, 2006)

As all anime, Doraemon lasted 1787 episodes before a year break and they are still in 4th grade.

Naruto is actually a 202 anime series and counting.


----------



## Radharn (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi guys. What's the difference between DBs Naruto ep 201 and 201V2?


----------



## Pepsi274 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a question? I did a search and found nothing so here is my question 

Why is magna done in black and white? I have found some color ones but I think that they were done by sombody else.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> How long is the Naruto anime supposed to last in real-time? Because, throughout all the episodes I've watched (100+), I never saw the seasons change, never caught eye of an actual DATE, and never saw anyone's birthday celebrated.



Well...Naruto became a genin at 12 if I remember right...and technically he is 13 when he fights sasuke at VotE...so...you could say a year has gone by...

eventually...2 and a half years will go by...>__>



			
				Radharn said:
			
		

> Hi guys. What's the difference between DBs Naruto ep 201 and 201V2?



hmmm...usually there is a different release when they forget to subtitle a part...I believe this version two was because they messed up a part of the OP lyrics...



> Why is magna done in black and white? I have found some color ones but I think that they were done by sombody else.



it would take a lot of time for the manga-ka (creator of the manga) to go and color every page of chapter....so for the chapters to be released once a week, it would be faster to make it in black and white.  The manga-ka will actually make color pages using felt pens every once in awhile though.  Usually double issues of shonen jump feature a color spread of the first two pages of a new chapter.  Those, what's found in the artbook, and volume covers are the only official manga-ka colorings.

A full colored chapter are usually done by fans of the series.  Like the group Zerosaki that makes full chapters of naruto in color.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 28, 2006)

could somebody upload 202 with subs on youtube please.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

^that episode hasn't been subbed yet...


----------



## _allismine_ (Sep 30, 2006)

Does Gai's team have a number?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 30, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> Does Gai's team have a number?


No, it doesn't (at least not a revealed one).


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> How exactly do you pronounce Akatsuki? Is it A-Kat-Soo-Ki or A-kat-ski?
> 
> Sometimes they pronounce the "U" and sometimes they don't, so every once in a while I get confused.




it A SU KI


----------



## Kay29 (Oct 1, 2006)

I was wondering when Naruto the first movie takes place. I'm on episode 120 (jap version obviously) I'm always worried that I'll watch the movie before the correct time and get spoilers, (I'm a huge spoiler hate, especially when they're directed to me) so if someone could tell me when the movie takes place that would be really helpful. And if you don't mind I would like to know when all the movies take place as well. Thank you!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2006)

The movies won't spoil anything really


*Spoiler*: _Movie 1_ 



The first one takes place roughly not long after Naruto learns Rasengan but before Sasuke leaves for Orochimaru





*Spoiler*: _Movie 2_ 



The second one takes place after Sasuke has left for Orochimaru but before the time skip




I don't know anything about the third one though


----------



## nanoclarkology (Oct 2, 2006)

*newbie*

Ok hopefully I won't spoil anything.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I read somewhere about Naruto making the Rosengan a projectile.  Maybe that will be part of his new training with what he is learning?  Any ideas?




What did (from what we have seen) did Jiraya actually teach Naruto in those 2 1/2 yrs?


I know that it was Naruto that told the Kyuubi that if he dies then the Kyuubi dies but is there any evidence of this phenomenon?  Episode 95 ?? give or take a few (anime)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 2, 2006)

nanoclarkology said:
			
		

> Ok hopefully I won't spoil anything.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are you a anime only viewer? I can't answer your questions without spoiling what happens in the manga


*Spoiler*: _If you want to know anyway, MAJOR SPOILERS_ 




Naruto isn't trying to make Rasengan a projectile. Currently in the manga he attempting to add wind chakra to the rasengan (which is a incomplete technqiue).

Also after the 2.5 year gap, it would seem that he has learned to better control his technqiues (he can use kage bunshin and rasengan in better ways) while it's _alot_ easier for Kyuubi chakra to take control

He also a secret technique that hasn't been revealed yet




I can tell you though that everything after Jiraiya talking to Naruto in the hospital after his fight against Sasuke is filler (it doesn't happen in the manga meaning it's _fake_)


----------



## nanoclarkology (Oct 2, 2006)

I have watched all of the anime including the fillers.

*Possible major spoilers:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that my Naruto education might be a little cheapened.  I began my manga experience after the Sasuke/Naruto battle at the VoTE.  

With the Rosengan wind application that Kakashi is helping Naruto with; it could be projectile like a yo-yo.  But highly doubtful!  

As to evidence of whether or not the Kyuubi dies if Naruto does is in Episode 95-96 combined.  8:30 into the episode it shows the Kyuubi's response after Naruto's heart stops.  "It's dark. . . ..... It's dark in here.  Why is it getting dark?"  As it zooms on his eye.  "Could it be that my strength has...?  Why?" Tear drops fall.  "What is this?"   Now this is one of 2 things.  One is that when Kabuto cut that heart thing it affected thechakra it affected the  Kyuubi and when it got brighter again is because Tsunade healed that part of the chakra flow.  Or my theory is it was getting dark because Naruto was dieing and Tsunades' tears and healing brought Naruto back.  What is your thoughts?

Is there any speculation on Naruto's other element or is he going to be complete and have them all?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 2, 2006)

nanoclarkology said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any speculation on Naruto's other element or is he going to be complete and have them all?



*Spoiler*: __ 



We're still speculating on whether he will actually have a second element or not. But yes, some have taken that for certain and started speculating the second element; fire seems to be the most popular.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 2, 2006)

What does it mean if a ninja has a slash/line on their forehead protector? (Probably an obvious answer :x)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 2, 2006)

RyRyMini said:
			
		

> What does it mean if a ninja has a slash/line on their forehead protector? (Probably an obvious answer :x)



It means they have left that village for good and are likely to be considered a missing-nin.


----------



## keroth (Oct 4, 2006)

nvm found the answer


----------



## Radharn (Oct 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hmmm...usually there is a different release when they forget to subtitle a part...I believe this version two was because they messed up a part of the OP lyrics...



Geez is that the only difference? Thanks TheBlindHyuuga.


----------



## Sasukefangirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Yay!  I just finished reading all of the manga that has come out so far!!!  Woohhooooooooooo!  Good stuff.  Now, I know volume twelve is coming out sometime in December...does anyone know the exact date?  Tell me, I MUST KNOW!  Aahhhhhhh! 0_0


----------



## rydhel1016 (Oct 6, 2006)

*what song played in episode 191???*

in the end, when princess haruna started crying on the shoulders of naruto...until they were at the tombstone..the song was still playing..


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

What age was Uchiha Itachi when he murdered the whole clan? (Except for Uchiha Sasuke and Uchiha Obito, Madara...)


----------



## Renegade (Oct 6, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> What age was Uchiha Itachi when he murdered the whole clan? (Except for Uchiha Sasuke and Uchiha Obito, Madara...)


He was around 15.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 6, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> What age was Uchiha Itachi when he murdered the whole clan? (Except for Uchiha Sasuke and Uchiha Obito, Madara...)


He was 13.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 6, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> He was 13.


Oops, my bad. Thought he was older.


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanx ! I always wondered about that


----------



## Idealking (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok um Whats a Filler i hear people talking about it yet im lost...


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 7, 2006)

A filler is an anime episode which has content that is out of context of the manga.

So they are episodes that aren't really..real, you could say.


----------



## Idealking (Oct 7, 2006)

So its like an episode thats has no real point to story line or plot.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 7, 2006)

Idealking said:
			
		

> So its like an episode thats has no real point to story line or plot.


Sort of but not exactly. Some filler actually has a "point". Sasuke vs Temari was entirely a filler fight, for example, but it was cleverly inserted and worked well with the real storyline.
Basically, a filler is just material that wasn't in the original manga.


----------



## Idealking (Oct 7, 2006)

oh ok ty


----------



## _allismine_ (Oct 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does anyone know of a guide to the Hachimontokou (eight celestial Chakra gates), that tells you all the names, where they are positioned, and what each one of them does?


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 8, 2006)

how old was itachi when orochimaru left akatsuki?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 8, 2006)

_allismine_ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a guide to the Hachimontokou (eight celestial Chakra gates), that tells you all the names, where they are positioned, and what each one of them does?


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2006)

what is gai last name ?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 8, 2006)

naruto_vn said:
			
		

> what is gai last name ?


Maito.


10 character limit


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 8, 2006)

naruto_vn said:
			
		

> what is gai last name ?


His full, _real_ name is, according to databooks, Might Guy. His name is written in the manga as Maito Gai.


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Oct 10, 2006)

Are the villages hidden in the grass, rain, and waterfall also under the guidance of the Kazekage? I once remember them showing a map, and those three Villages were close to the Land of Wind. Yet,I never recall hearing about the kazekage having any connection to them at all.


----------



## The Truth (Oct 10, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:
			
		

> Are the villages hidden in the grass, rain, and waterfall also under the guidance of the Kazekage? I once remember them showing a map, and those three Villages were close to the Land of Wind. Yet,I never recall hearing about the kazekage having any connection to them at all.


They may be in the smae country but all the five major villages have Kages.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 10, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> His name is written in the manga as Maito Gai.


Is it really?  I was looking at one of my manga (I think it might have been #10) and it spelled his name as Might Guy.  *shrug*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 10, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> Is it really?  I was looking at one of my manga (I think it might have been #10) and it spelled his name as Might Guy.  *shrug*


It's mighty guy in the viz translated one. I'd have perferred that they dont change his name to that kind of spelling even if Maito Guy is the japanese spelling of Mighty guy.


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Oct 11, 2006)

The Truth said:
			
		

> They may be in the smae country but all the five major villages have Kages.


you're not really clearing up anything here....are they under the kazekage or not? Or do they have their own leader?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:
			
		

> you're not really clearing up anything here....are they under the kazekage or not? Or do they have their own leader?


Waterfall is in not under Kazekage. Kazekage is only kage to Suna. Same goes for the other kages to their respective village only. In each country there are only one hidden village. In each Hidden Village there is only one Kage who oversees everything in that village. Even though Waterfall village is closed to Wind country, but Waterfall is by no mean under the Kazekage, because Waterfall is the neighboring country's hidden village.

I believed that each hidden village has their own kage (or a leader), but, because they are not very powerful, their kages (or leader) may not be well known to others or never known at all to some. If you compared the top five countries to the other country you can see the difference in power between those countries; and as to why only those five kages are known throughout.

^^ I hope my explanation is understandable.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a REALLY simple and quick question, Which is stronger, Jounin or ANBU level?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 11, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> Just a REALLY simple and quick question, Which is stronger, Jounin or ANBU level?


Anbu isn't a rank, it's just a job title.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 11, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> Just a REALLY simple and quick question, Which is stronger, Jounin or ANBU level?


ANBU is more like an organization, than a rank. ANBU consist of Chuunins and Jounins, so it really just depends on the ANBU member.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 12, 2006)

Why are there different color bands on the headbands? (black, red..blue) do the colors mean anything?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 12, 2006)

RyRyMini said:
			
		

> Why are there different color bands on the headbands? (black, red..blue) do the colors mean anything?


They mean nothing.


----------



## narutox3 (Oct 12, 2006)

does it really take 2 full naruto manga vol. just to make an episode?

and i know that nobody knows when the fillers will end but i heard that they wont end until feburary..anyone think thats true?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 12, 2006)

narutox3 said:
			
		

> does it really take 2 full naruto manga vol. just to make an episode?
> 
> and i know that nobody knows when the fillers will end but i heard that they wont end until feburary..anyone think thats true?


The fillers will never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever end.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 13, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> Is it really?  I was looking at one of my manga (I think it might have been #10) and it spelled his name as Might Guy.  *shrug*


I should have been clearer. His name, in the original Japanese manga, is written マイト・ガイ which is read as "Maito Gai".
It's a similar situation to that of Rock Lee, who is written as ロック・リー (Rokku Rii). Their real names are Might Guy and Rock Lee, but because the manga is in Japanese, they aren't written exactly like that.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 14, 2006)

> does it really take 2 full naruto manga vol. just to make an episode?


 
Well, if that were true, we'd be on like...episode 7.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 14, 2006)

narutox3 said:


> does it really take 2 full naruto manga vol. just to make an episode?


No, it takes 1-3 chapters.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 14, 2006)

narutox3 said:


> does it really take 2 full naruto manga vol. just to make an episode?




2 to 3 *chapters*.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Oct 14, 2006)

Why isn't naruto promoted to Chunnin or Jounin after timeskip? His abilities are far passed Chunnin and maybe even a Jounin.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> Why isn't naruto promoted to Chunnin or Jounin after timeskip? His abilities are far passed Chunnin and maybe even a Jounin.


Because he has been away from Konoha during those 2 1/5 years. And since there's no wars the Shinobi has to earn their way into higher rank through Test.


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Oct 16, 2006)

what the hell is wrong with Tobi's face? Is that some Genjutsu to hide his identity or something?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:


> what the hell is wrong with Tobi's face? Is that some Genjutsu to hide his identity or something?


It's a mask.


----------



## Dre (Oct 17, 2006)

how can the third hokage actually be the THIRD hokage when the 4th hokage was before him? they dont go in order?


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 18, 2006)

Has Kishi ever done Q & As like Toriyama or Oda? If he has, can I get a link please?


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 20, 2006)

張凱恩 said:


> alright... I just finished the Kakashi gaiden, so where is Rin supposed to be now? Didn't Kakashi say that all his loved ones had died? Does this mean..



thats actually a great question. was rin the girl who was in i think it was episode 79 but im not sure. But was she the girl with the anbu squad? she also talked to kakashi during the hokage's funeral. is that rin?


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 20, 2006)

can gai use jutsu's or is he like Lee and only uses hand to hand combat?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 20, 2006)

Gai can use genjutsu and ninjutsu.  He summoned the frog from waay back in episode 22 or so, plus he repelled the genjutsu from the Invasion of Konoha arc.  He just prefers using taijutsu.


----------



## Saurus (Oct 20, 2006)

where is ur question???^^^


----------



## The Truth (Oct 20, 2006)

Jimbosan said:


> thats actually a great question. was rin the girl who was in i think it was episode 79 but im not sure. But was she the girl with the anbu squad? she also talked to kakashi during the hokage's funeral. is that rin?


No that was Gekka Hayate's girlfriend, she's in ANBU and her name is Yougao Uzuki. We don't know what happened to Rin but it is assumed she's dead, Kakashi said that all his loved ones were dead.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 21, 2006)

I need to know how do i get more than one pic in my sig from my comp or do i have to like have more reputation.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 21, 2006)

Jiraya19 said:


> I need to know how do i get more than one pic in my sig from my comp or do i have to like have more reputation.


You can have up to six images in your sig (and that's the max for everyone; there's no way for you to put more than six images in your sig). Just host them someplace like Imageshack. if you don't know how to do this, then go to MANA'S MOMENT COMPILATION and upload your pic there. Then, copy the code in the box that says "Hotlink for forums (1)". Finally, paste the code into your sig and save the changes.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 21, 2006)

K thanks man. i thought they might have to be from different sources but wasn't sure.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 21, 2006)

How do i tag things like hide or spoiler???


----------



## Shiron (Oct 21, 2006)

Jiraya19 said:


> How do i tag things like hide or spoiler???


[SPOILER]What you want hidden[/SPOILER]

If you want the spoiler tag, to say something other than spoiler, then you use:
[SPOILER=What you want it to say]What you want hidden[/SPOILER]


----------



## Krzr (Oct 21, 2006)

K thanks.....no longer a noob!


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Manga_ 



Was Sasuke able to get into Naruto's mind with the kyuubi with his 3 tomoe Sharingan? If so, was there a name for it?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 21, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: _Manga_
> 
> 
> 
> Was Sasuke able to get into Naruto's mind with the kyuubi with his 3 tomoe Sharingan? If so, was there a name for it?



*Spoiler*: __ 



He is believed to use the Sharingan to "get" into him and see the Kyuubi, though we don't know the actual ability or technique he used to see it.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 22, 2006)

Uhh...how do you say fifth in Japanese? for Tsunade.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 22, 2006)

Jiraya19 said:


> Uhh...how do you say fifth in Japanese? for Tsunade.



Godaime Hokage


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 22, 2006)

does any one else think naruto will stay a genin until he's ready to become hokage?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 22, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> does any one else think naruto will stay a genin until he's ready to become hokage?


Personally I don't think so. Knowing Naruto, he will climb his way up even that means taking the test over and over again. If it wasn't for all the troubles that involved him he would have gone up rank too like the rest of his friends.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> does any one else think naruto will stay a genin until he's ready to become hokage?


I do.

I like to think Kishimoto was foreshadowing with that "Even if I stay a Genin forever I will become Hokage!" line in the Chuunin Exam.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 22, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> I do.
> 
> I like to think Kishimoto was foreshadowing with that "Even if I stay a Genin forever I will become Hokage!" line in the Chuunin Exam.


Ah, good point. That might just happen.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 22, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> I do.
> 
> I like to think Kishimoto was foreshadowing with that "Even if I stay a Genin forever I will become Hokage!" line in the Chuunin Exam.


hm...that's true too.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 24, 2006)

The little read square by my post number i think that's reputation right? I don't understand the system why is mine red some are green or dark green someone please explain.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 24, 2006)

Jiraya19 said:


> The little read square by my post number i think that's reputation right? I don't understand the system why is mine red some are green or dark green someone please explain.


people on the forum can rep you if they like the things you say...if they dont they negrep you. so if you say things that people are opposed to they may give you negative rep....to see if you have earned or lost rep go to your user control panel.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks again Ookami


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 24, 2006)

Jiraya19 said:


> Thanks again Ookami


no prob....


----------



## AZNKid14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep the fillers seem to want to last forever! I mean dang how long can they keep coming up with these corny stories...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2006)

fillers are still going....


----------



## CoFieGurL (Oct 25, 2006)

im new here so i dont know if this was answered before. anyway my question is, *WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FOURTH HOKAGE?*


----------



## Renegade (Oct 25, 2006)

CoFieGurL said:


> im new here so i dont know if this was answered before. anyway my question is, *WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE FOURTH HOKAGE?*


Never been stated, although it is speculated that his name is Arashi, due to that name being slightly visible in the frog summon scroll. Although, this is just a theory of course.


----------



## gqsneezer (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hokage clarification*

I'm new to naruto and there is something i was wondering about the hokages.  How come there was a fourth hokage while the third was still around? did that mean that there were 2 hokages at the same time, or did the 3rd retire then just came back after the 4th died?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 25, 2006)

gqsneezer said:


> I'm new to naruto and there is something i was wondering about the hokages.  How come there was a fourth hokage while the third was still around? did that mean that there were 2 hokages at the same time, or did the 3rd retire then just came back after the 4th died?


The Fourth Hokage took the place of the Third Hokage. But when the Fourth Hokage was killed by the Kyuubi, the Third reclaimed the Hokage... ness.


----------



## candykoh (Oct 27, 2006)

hi i am new here. do anyone of you know that the part where naruto is chasing after sasuke back and they have a big fight in the great waterfall....is which episode?

Cos i am doin a presentation to my school on anime, and i am goin to show NAruto's strong friendship bonds towards sasuke...hopefully i can insert the video clip in to share with everyone..  

can anyone help me? thanks


----------



## Renegade (Oct 27, 2006)

candykoh said:


> hi i am new here. do anyone of you know that the part where naruto is chasing after sasuke back and they have a big fight in the great waterfall....is which episode?
> 
> Cos i am doin a presentation to my school on anime, and i am goin to show NAruto's strong friendship bonds towards sasuke...hopefully i can insert the video clip in to share with everyone..
> 
> can anyone help me? thanks


Episodes 132-134.


----------



## _allismine_ (Oct 28, 2006)

Are Kotetsu and Izumo Konoha Chuunin or Jounin? And...who's who?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2006)

kotetsu is the guy with the tape on his face and the clam hammer, izumo has the bandanna. they are both chuunin level.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Oct 28, 2006)

Naruto is the same age as Sasuke and Sakura correct? If that is so how is it that even though he graduated with them he failed two times before. Shouldnt he be two years older then them? Was he sent in earlier. And if he is left back two years then shouldnt he have met Lee, Neji and tenten before the Chunnin exams?


----------



## maider (Oct 28, 2006)

HOw old should they all be right now?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 28, 2006)

maider said:


> HOw old should they all be right now?


I'm assuming you've been following the manga?

*Spoiler*: _TJ Age_ 




Kakashi = 29
Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke = 15

Asuma = 30
Shikamaru, Ino, Chouji = 15

Kurenai = 30(?)
Shino, Hinata, Kiba = 15

Gai = 29
Lee, Ten, Neji = 16

Gaara = 15
Kankuro = 17
Temari = 18

Jiraiya, Tsunade, Orochimaru = 53

who else?


----------



## Scarface 950 (Oct 28, 2006)

Can anyone answer my question ^


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> Can anyone answer my question ^


he might have gone up for the exams earlier than the other two...but no one can be for sure....sorry if that didn't help.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 29, 2006)

How do you rep/neg some1?

Thanks in advance to all any1 who answers.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 29, 2006)

*yawn* this is boring


----------



## Renegade (Oct 29, 2006)

Karune Eronaki said:


> How do you rep/neg some1?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all any1 who answers.


For each user, there is an icon at the bottom left of their post. The icon is a picture of a scale. Click it to rep the person.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Have they and if not are they going to do Kakashi Gaiden episodes?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 29, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Have they and if not are they going to do Kakashi Gaiden episodes?



They have not, but there is every reason to believe they will.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh man i hope they do make them


I have the first five volumes of naruto on dvd, are the uncut versions really worth buying?


----------



## uhuschuhu (Oct 29, 2006)

After beginning to watch Naruto i have some questions about the past of some characters now.


First of all, Sasuke. If all of the clan was killed, how did he got teached the Sharingan then? (I think he was able to use it before he met Kakashi, right).
Next one, Kakashi. Why do he have Sharingan, if this is an Uchiha-only-skill. And why only on one eye and why can't he turn it on and off like the others?
And at last Naruto. Was the Firth his father? I was wondering from the beginning, because the stonehead looks like Naruto and some images of him (in Kakashis room e.g.) too.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't know about Sasuke

SPOILERS!!!





Kakashi got his eye cut (hint the scar) then when Obito Uchiha was about to die he told the Rin chick to give Kakashi the Sharingan and replace it with the eye that got cut out 
or something but I think that's it


The Forth probably is naruto's father but nobody knows
and the reason Kakashi has pictures of him is because The Forth was his teacher/ squad leader

If you want to see look at the Kakashi Gaiden manga stuff


----------



## Renegade (Oct 29, 2006)

uhuschuhu said:


> After beginning to watch Naruto i have some questions about the past of some characters now.
> 
> 
> First of all, Sasuke. If all of the clan was killed, how did he got teached the Sharingan then? (I think he was able to use it before he met Kakashi, right)


The Sharingan isn't taught, it's awakened. He awakened it during their mission at the water country while fighting Haku.


----------



## Krzr (Oct 29, 2006)

I keep doing the spoiler tag wrong how's it go again? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



text


 no spaces right?


----------



## Krzr (Oct 29, 2006)

ROFL my bad


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

1.was itachi referring to kakashi when he said there are only 3 people with the sharingan?
2.where did this rumor start that naruto is an uchia?
3. why is sasuke so much stronger than naruto now when he doesn't have nearly as much chakra?
4. how can gaara still control the sand?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

petersellers said:


> 1.was itachi referring to kakashi when he said there are only 3 people with the sharingan?


Nobody knows.



petersellers said:


> 2.where did this rumor start that naruto is an uchia?


No clue... 



petersellers said:


> 3. why is sasuke so much stronger than naruto now when he doesn't have nearly as much chakra?


It seems he trained by learning a wide variety of techniques, whereas Naruto mainly focused on fully utilizing his Kyuubi powers. Sasuke figured out a way to supress the Kyuubi, therefore Naruto didn't really have much left with.



petersellers said:


> 4. how can gaara still control the sand?


Gaara has yet to be shown post-"gaara rescue arc", so nobody knows if he can or not.


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

i promise if you go check you'll see the sand swirling around naruto's hand as it brought up by gaara. naruto says it himself, he's bad with goodbyes so gaara does it for him with the power of sand.


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

i went and rechecked there is definetly sand flowing around his hand. chapter 281 page 10. no joke


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

Shiron said:


> No, it wasn't; Gaara really did shake Naruto's hand.


Oh shiiiiit! I completely missed that.


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

all sorts of ideas start floating around in your head now huh? such possibilities.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

petersellers said:


> all sorts of ideas start floating around in your head now huh? such possibilities.


Not really... but yeh, I never noticed he brought up Naruto's hand.

Sand control was probably just a trait he was born with, and the Shukaku amplified it. He can probably still do it, just not at the level he could before.


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

you're agreeing with what i said earlier about the bijuu awakening the jins power not giving it to him.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

petersellers said:


> you're agreeing with what i said earlier about the bijuu awakening the jins power not giving it to him.


The bijuu doesn't "awaken" the jin's power, he supplies the jin with his own...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah garra can still use the sand(to an extent)...anyway i know everyone hates fillers...but when do you guys think they will end? i say sometime before episode 220...what do you guys think?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> anyway i know everyone hates fillers...but when do you guys think they will end? i say sometime before episode 220...what do you guys think?


Oh god, who knows. At this rate, it feels like they'll never end.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Oh god, who knows. At this rate, it feels like they'll never end.


yeah i know the feeling...but true fans shouldn't give up hope...the ending has already shown that they are close to ending the fillers(although how far from the end is anyones guess).


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

but no one else can control the sand, kakashi commented on that phony sand user in the filler arc


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

petersellers said:


> but no one else can control the sand


The third Kazekage could. It's an inherent ability. Just like Shodai's ability to control wood and trees, Gaara can control sand.



petersellers said:


> kakashi commented on that phony sand user in the filler arc


Never take anything from fillers to heart.


----------



## petersellers (Oct 30, 2006)

i see thank you sir


----------



## The Pirate King (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone know what rank the Naruto Manga/Anime is in japan?


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 30, 2006)

*help help help*

What thread should I go to if I want to ask questions about making graphics?  I want to make a banner and a .gif image.  Where should I ask about that?  (sorry if this is the wrong thread for this kind of question).


----------



## Renegade (Oct 30, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> What thread should I go to if I want to ask questions about making graphics?  I want to make a banner and a .gif image.  Where should I ask about that?  (sorry if this is the wrong thread for this kind of question).


*Sigs/Banners:* Try here

*Gifs:* 
Naruto-Arena FC


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## gamskie (Oct 31, 2006)

Uzumaki600 said:


> hey, when the 4th Hokage used that Technique to seal the demon fox, how did it get into naruto? I mean, when the 3rd Hokage used it ( Trying not to do spoilers  ), he said that it seals to the user. So, unless the 4th Hokage was pregnant with Naruto or Naruto used it during birth, how could it have happened?



I think.. 4th Hokage is the father of Naruto..that's why Naruto dont have parents. And also.. naruto resembles 4th Hokage in almost everything.. hair, eyes, even the nature of chakra (they have wind chakra nature)... hehe.. how's that?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 31, 2006)

Has there ever been an interview where Kishi talks or states stuff about not taking all storyline info from the anime to heart, since it contains fillers?


----------



## Mek Blaze (Oct 31, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Has there ever been an interview where Kishi talks or states stuff about not taking all storyline info from the anime to heart, since it contains fillers?



Yes, thats why people hate fillers!


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 31, 2006)

um i just registered on deviantart and got the e-mail then clicked the link but I can't do anything

does someone know how to get that fixed?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 31, 2006)

XDarkSharinganX said:


> Yes, thats why people hate fillers!


Could you post a link to it?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 31, 2006)

please don't skip peoples questions


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 31, 2006)

freakin a man

please stop skipping my question

sooner someone answers
the sooner i'll stop bothering people

so please just help me


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 31, 2006)

please help me

could you at least tell me someone that has a deviantart account?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 31, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> um i just registered on deviantart and got the e-mail then clicked the link but I can't do anything
> 
> does someone know how to get that fixed?


This must be very embarissing for you. It appears you're in the wrong forum. This forum regards *Naaarrruuuttooo*. You're looking for the *Deeevviiiaaantaart* forum.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 31, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> um i just registered on deviantart and got the e-mail then clicked the link but I can't do anything
> 
> does someone know how to get that fixed?


Patience. Not everyone know what you're asking and not everyone here has DA account. If someone skip your question is because they don't know. Someone is bound to come along and may have the answer to your question so just be patient ne.

Anyhow, It's been a long time since I registered at DA. But that link you click must be the activation link. Try to login into your account and see if it'll work. The activation link is to activite your account that's all. It's doesn't do anything beyond that.



Renegade said:


> This must be very embarissing for you. It appears you're in the wrong forum. This forum regards *Naaarrruuuttooo*. You're looking for the *Deeevviiiaaantaart* forum.


It's ok ne. 
You can't make a post at the DA forum unless you log into your account so that's won't help the situation anyway or another.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 31, 2006)

Dobe said:


> It's ok ne.
> You can't make a post at the DA forum unless you log into your account so that's won't help the situation anyway or another.


Meh. Posting isn't necessary, he could always lurk through the help threads or FAQ. But yeh, to be honest I hardly even read his post, I just saw deviantart and turned away from it.


----------



## K.A.S.L (Nov 1, 2006)

who:who did take care of naruto wine he was small ?


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _JIC_ 



1. Once a Bijuu is sealed within an individual, how can it be summoned? See, Naruto can wield Kyuubi's power, but Gaara can (used to be able to) fully unleash Shukaku by forcing himself to sleep. Do you get to choose, are there several different ways to, or is it based on when and how it was sealed away?

2. With enough power and a special technique, would it be possible to summon your own Bijuu by using Kuchiyose?

3. With enough intense Chakra training, can anyone learn how to control the Hachimontokou? Or is it strictly for Taijutsu specialists?

4. Are Chakra lines actually made from Chakra? And how the hell does that work? Does it shoot out like Spiderman's web, what? XD


----------



## uhuschuhu (Nov 1, 2006)

Is Gai a Taijutsu-User only, because he can't use Nin- and Genjutsu, like Lee, or don't he want to use the others?


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Nov 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



has it ever been shown that Tobi is Obito Uchiha? Or are they just making assumptions based on evidence. They say his mask focuses on his working eye, and Obito had an eye removed and given to Kakashi. They say many of his ailments resemble those that Obito had before death. Just wanna be sure.


----------



## The Truth (Nov 1, 2006)

Terrence Urameshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> has it ever been shown that Tobi is Obito Uchiha? Or are they just making assumptions based on evidence. They say his mask focuses on his working eye, and Obito had an eye removed and given to Kakashi. They say many of his ailments resemble those that Obito had before death. Just wanna be sure.



*Spoiler*: __ 



No, its a just a reasonable assumption that most people made. Nowhere has it been stated however.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 1, 2006)

uhuschuhu said:


> Is Gai a Taijutsu-User only, because he can't use Nin- and Genjutsu, like Lee, or don't he want to use the others?


No, Gai can use all the --jutsu unlike Lee wherein he's only specialized in taijutsu only. One reason why Gai uses more taijutsu because probably he's better in that area and it's one of his specialty.


----------



## Fuuton (Nov 1, 2006)

Whats the "Container" of a tailed beast called again? (Gaara and Naruto are those)

I know it was something with "Jin", but I dont remember the right spelling...


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 1, 2006)

Kyuubi-Shinobi said:


> Whats the "Container" of a tailed beast called again? (Gaara and Naruto are those)
> 
> I know it was something with "Jin", but I dont remember the right spelling...



Jinchūriki


----------



## Fuuton (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you very much. :3 *rep*


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 1, 2006)

Can i watch the Naruto (Movie 3) On Youtube yet?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 1, 2006)

^Nope, you have to wait for it to come out on DVD, which should be sometime next year.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 1, 2006)

just a quick question....are the markings on kiba's face tattoos or paint?( if this was explained in an episode tell me which one, i may have skipped over it)


----------



## Mek Blaze (Nov 1, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> just a quick question....are the markings on kiba's face tattoos or paint?( if this was explained in an episode tell me which one, i may have skipped over it)



Its paint, you don't want kids going out to get tatoos do you?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 2, 2006)

As pretty much all One Piece fans know, they're re-doing the Alabasta Arc as movie 8. You guys think they'll ever re-do a Naruto arc in movie form?

If they did, I'd probably want it to be Sasuke Retrieval Arc.


----------



## Fuuton (Nov 2, 2006)

XDarkSharinganX said:


> Its paint, you don't want kids going out to get tatoos do you?


You sure about that? If it was paint, wouldnt it have washed off when Kiba jumped in the river to flee from sakon? I think its tatoo.


----------



## FireStarter007 (Nov 2, 2006)

*A Few Questions*

What are Narutos 4 signature attacks?
In which squad are TenTen, Neji and Rock Lee(sq. nr)
What is the english name of the book that Kakashi reading??


----------



## Renegade (Nov 2, 2006)

FireStarter007 said:


> What are Narutos 4 signature attacks?
> In which squad are TenTen, Neji and Rock Lee(sq. nr)
> What is the english name of the book that Kakashi reading??


*1)* Kage Bunshin, Uzumaki Naruto Combo, Rasengan, and I guess the Dense Chakra ball.

*2)* Irrelative since they're not part of the Rookie Nine

*3)* Come Come Paradise


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 2, 2006)

Kyuubi-Shinobi said:


> You sure about that? If it was paint, wouldnt it have washed off when Kiba jumped in the river to flee from sakon? I think its tatoo.


yeah that is what i was thinking as well.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 2, 2006)

What are those things that Orochimaru + the Sound5 wear on their outfits..the purple thingy?..xD


----------



## Renegade (Nov 2, 2006)

RyRyMini said:


> What are those things that Orochimaru + the Sound5 wear on their outfits..the purple thingy?..xD


Old-style belts i'm guessing.


----------



## FireStarter007 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Questions more*

Is it real, that the third Hokage dies battling with Orochimaru?
And i really need to know the squad nr. of Neji, rock lee and tenten?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 2, 2006)

FireStarter007 said:


> Is it real, that the third Hokage dies battling with Orochimaru?
> And i really need to know the squad nr. of Neji, rock lee and tenten?


*1)* You should watch it and find out. Why do you wanna be spoilered?

*2)* I already answered that. Their squad number has never been stated, since they're not part of the Rookie Nine. They're just referred to as Team Gai.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 3, 2006)

Erm...can someone please answer my questions? Please? ^_^


----------



## The Truth (Nov 3, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> 1. Once a Bijuu is sealed within an individual, how can it be summoned? See, Naruto can wield Kyuubi's power, but Gaara can (used to be able to) fully unleash Shukaku by forcing himself to sleep. Do you get to choose, are there several different ways to, or is it based on when and how it was sealed away?


It is based entirely on how the seal is created. For instance, Naruto's bijuu seal is differant from the one placed on Gaara. Naruto's seal is meant to leak small amounts of Kyuubi chakra into Naruto's regular chakra. So the user doesn't get to choose. 

*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



The only person who could fully release their bijuu and maintain control was the Yugito(her bijuu was the Nibi).





> 2. With enough power and a special technique, would it be possible to summon your own Bijuu by using Kuchiyose?


I doubt it, not only do bijuu have massive amounts of chakra. But if a person were able to summon one, then that would mean they have some degree of control over it. That is why they seal bijuu in people in the first place, to exercise some control over them. 
*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



The first Hokage was only person known to be able to control bijuu.





> 3. With enough intense Chakra training, can anyone learn how to control the Hachimontokou? Or is it strictly for Taijutsu specialists?


I don't see why not, but the benifits of opening gates do seem to be more taijutsu based.


> 4. Are Chakra lines actually made from Chakra? And how the hell does that work? Does it shoot out like Spiderman's web, what? XD


Yes, that is why Shino's chakra eating bugs could eat them. And yeah it pretty much just shoots out and attaches itself to the puppet.


----------



## I_Love_Tobi (Nov 3, 2006)

I got some questions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now why is it, when Gaara turns into the big Panda Bear, why is it that slowly it came out. Starting with one arm, then the other; then one leg, then the other? Why doesn't Kyuubi do that? Also, why dosen't Naruto become a pimpe on Kyuubi's head like Gaara?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Next question is; how many Bijuu does Akatsuki have? I know they got the two-tailed cat; and the... Fish thing. But do we know, about how many total?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Also; wasn't Yura one of Akatsuki's agents? Or spys or whatever? Cause I remember Naruto killing him is all.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 3, 2006)

I_Love_Tobi said:


> Now why is it, when Gaara turns into the big Panda Bear, why is it that slowly it came out. Starting with one arm, then the other; then one leg, then the other? Why doesn't Kyuubi do that?


Well in a way, Naruto does do that. He grows each of his tails one by one. The Shukaku just has one tail so his transformation was prolonged in a different way. But i'm guessing they all perform somewhat differently, so not every transformation is gonna be exactly the same. 



I_Love_Tobi said:


> Also, why dosen't Naruto become a pimpe on Kyuubi's head like Gaara?


Well that was just for the purpose of a jutsu, he wasn't initially like that. At first it was just the Shukaku, and Gaara was not visible. But either way, we don't really know what Naruto's gonna look like at nine tails yet, so for all we know, he could end up chilling on top of the Kyuubi's head too (it's doubtfull though since the only reason Gaara was on Shukaku's head was for the sleep justu).



I_Love_Tobi said:


> Next question is; how many Bijuu does Akatsuki have? I know they got the two-tailed cat; and the... Fish thing. But do we know, about how many total?



*Spoiler*: __ 



They have every Bijuu except for the Kyuubi. The captures of the others just weren't shown.





I_Love_Tobi said:


> Also; wasn't Yura one of Akatsuki's agents? Or spys or whatever? Cause I remember Naruto killing him is all.


He was more of Sasori's bitch than an Akatsuki spy, but yeah, he was kinda workin' for them.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 5, 2006)

What episodes are when Lee fights Kimimaru?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 5, 2006)

episodes 123 and 124....i think.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 5, 2006)

yep it is! Thx!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 5, 2006)

no problem....


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 6, 2006)

What's the name of the strechy-arm dude who went against Kankuro in the Chuunin exam prelims?


----------



## The Truth (Nov 6, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> What's the name of the strechy-arm dude who went against Kankuro in the Chuunin exam prelims?


Misumi Tsurugi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 6, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> What's the name of the strechy-arm dude who went against Kankuro in the Chuunin exam prelims?


his name was Misumi Tsurugi.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! One more question; would it be allowed for two Shinobi from different villages to marry, if said villages were not said to have any conflict with each other?


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Nov 8, 2006)

Can anyone give me links to find pics of Kazekage Gaara and Sasori? A lot of URL's are blocked on this shcool CPU, so the sites I wanted to use are off limits. It's getting annoying...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 8, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> Thanks! One more question; would it be allowed for two Shinobi from different villages to marry, if said villages were not said to have any conflict with each other?


well if it meant the betterment of an allianceship...i'm sure they would be allowed.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Nov 8, 2006)

Here are the pics from the manga.

KazeKage Gaara


Sasori


----------



## Lara-chan (Nov 9, 2006)

-Is Asuma the son of the third hokage?
-Are there any christmas pictures of Naruto?


----------



## Mek Blaze (Nov 9, 2006)

Lara-chan said:


> -Is Asuma the son of the third hokage?
> -Are there any christmas pictures of Naruto?



Asuma is the son of the third Hokage.
There has been no christmas pictures of Naruto in the manga.


----------



## Lara-chan (Nov 10, 2006)

What kind of dog is paccun?
And in the new Naruto game ultimate ninja,is there a inner sasuke,too?
Because I saw his inner form XD


----------



## 5538858 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yup, there is.
And Paccun is wolfie probably.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 10, 2006)

pakkun most resembles a pug...


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 10, 2006)

Renegade said:


> I_Love_Tobi said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No they don't. They have five bijuu. 1 (Gaara's), 2 (Cat) and 3 (Fish) tails plus two unknown. It's possible they have captured more off screen, but we have no reason to believe so. On the contrary, Tobi drops hints that Kisame has not captured his target and Kakuzu is chasing someone that is not Naruto.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 10, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't. They have five bijuu. 1 (Gaara's), 2 (Cat) and 3 (Fish) tails plus two unknown. It's possible they have captured more off screen, but we have no reason to believe so. On the contrary, Tobi drops hints that Kisame has not captured his target and Kakuzu is chasing someone that is not Naruto.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, really? I could have sworn it was stated that the only Bijuu left to catch was the Kyuubi. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## I_Love_Tobi (Nov 10, 2006)

Do we know what types of Jutsu that Iruka? (Metamorphically [Inside joke]) Hypothetically speaking, we have never seen Iruka in a REAL FIGHT and really use his jutsus. Except at the very beginning but if I recall, he didn't use any jutsu then did he?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 10, 2006)

no he didn't...


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 12, 2006)

How do I center my sig?  Or where should I ask such a question?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 12, 2006)

Kitsune26 said:


> How do I center my sig? Or where should I ask such a question?


when you are on the edit signature page, in the tool bar there will be three options, each looks like it has a set lines going through it, each set is focused on the left, center or right. Obviously you should press the center one, if you have ever used microsoft word or something similar to it, it is exactly the same process.....sorry if this doesn't help(i'm bad at explanations).


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh that helps a lot!  Thank you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 12, 2006)

no problem, glad i could help.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2006)

What is that stupid japanese term that Naruto always says before eating ramen? I completely forgot it.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 14, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> What is that stupid japanese term that Naruto always says before eating ramen? I completely forgot it.



Itadakimasu ?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats it! Thanx.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2006)

how sakura mon and dad look like


----------



## Twizted (Nov 14, 2006)

naruto_vn said:


> how sakura mon and dad look like



Sakura's parents weren't shown in the anime or manga. So we really don't know what they look like at all.


----------



## FlaxSeed (Nov 15, 2006)

Think this belongs here. Anyway, Kakashi's summoning technique where he calls a group of ninken. Does anyone know if they have ever been given a name? (Besides Pakkun, of course.) Just trying to find some art of specific ones in the group. x.X


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 15, 2006)

None of them besides pakkun have been given a name.


----------



## True Beast (Nov 15, 2006)

Remember the guy at the Chunnin exams? The one who gave the first test? Well in eppy 105 there is this guy who claims to be his brother. Thats a filler right? And.. does it ever get appointed in the manga?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 15, 2006)

True Beast said:


> Remember the guy at the Chunnin exams? The one who gave the first test? Well in eppy 105 there is this guy who claims to be his brother. Thats a filler right? And.. does it ever get appointed in the manga?


It is a filler, and it hasn't been introduced in the manga, and probably never will.


----------



## Dre (Nov 16, 2006)

i know that kakashi is in the middle, but who are the other two people that are with the 4th?


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2006)

i forgot why did orochimaru became bad


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2006)

He simply wanted power...so he started to do experiments on other people.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 16, 2006)

naruto_vn said:


> i forgot why did orochimaru became bad


Wanted more jutsu and power, and started practicing forbidden techinques.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2006)

okay thanz


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 17, 2006)

My friend and I had a dispute earlier today and we'd like you to settle this for us. 

*Question:* Can ANBU members show their real identification to the village? Like they'll get kicked out of ANBU (or more like retiring) if their true face is shown?


----------



## The Truth (Nov 17, 2006)

Huntkey said:


> My friend and I had a dispute earlier today and we'd like you to settle this for us.
> 
> *Question:* Can ANBU members show their real identification to the village? Like they'll get kicked out of ANBU (or more like retiring) if their true face is shown?


No, I doubt it. Anbu memebers all have a tattoo on their arm, don't they? I don't think it is that big a secret who is in anbu and who isn't.


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 17, 2006)

The Truth said:


> No, I doubt it. Anbu memebers all have a tattoo on their arm, don't they? I don't think it is that big a secret who is in anbu and who isn't.


 
All right! Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kerra_Muzimori (Nov 17, 2006)

*where>*

Where can i find really detailed character descriptions?


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2006)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto best or go to forum and click one Character Biographies


----------



## The Truth (Nov 17, 2006)

Kerra_Muzimori said:


> Where can i find really detailed character descriptions?


These aren't official sites but they are pretty accurate and are as detailed as it gets:
click

Oh yeah and beware of spoilers.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2006)

when does Aoi show up


----------



## Mek Blaze (Nov 17, 2006)

Theres no character in Naruto named Aoi that I've heard of.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2006)

Episode 1      him


----------



## Renegade (Nov 17, 2006)

naruto_vn said:


> Tactical Roar ep 13      him


That's a filler character. He's not part of the orignal storyline, and never appears in the manga.


----------



## Krzr (Nov 17, 2006)

How do you rename a link....like naming a long link "Itachi pic"

been curious.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 17, 2006)

Karune Eronaki said:


> How do you rename a link....like naming a long link "Itachi pic"
> 
> been curious.



Code:
[noparse][/noparse]

Output:


----------



## Krzr (Nov 17, 2006)

K thx bai.


----------



## Krzr (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, i was wondering how do you reviece photoshop? I was wanting it to start doing sigs and such...but I'm not sure how you get photoshop...anyone know?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 17, 2006)

Karune Eronaki said:


> Ok, i was wondering how do you reviece photoshop? I was wanting it to start doing sigs and such...but I'm not sure how you get photoshop...anyone know?


Limewire.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Limewire.



Teehee. That's the easy way.  
I actually did that the first time. When it crashed, Harley gave me a new copy.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 18, 2006)

naruto_vn said:


> when does Aoi show up



Episode 102



XDarkSharinganX said:


> Theres no character in Naruto named Aoi that I've heard of.



Rokushu Aoi, the filler character that appeared in 102.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

Aoi was a green-haired idiot.

What a lame filler character.


----------



## Krzr (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you make a poll on a thread???


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 18, 2006)

Do we ever find out out Sasori's goal or reason for joining the akatsuki? (Can't seem to remember,)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 18, 2006)

No we never do....


----------



## Renegade (Nov 18, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> No we never do....


Yes we do...



Lycoris said:


> Do we ever find out out Sasori's goal or reason for joining the akatsuki? (Can't seem to remember,)


He joined Akatsuki with Orochimaru to research forbidden jutsu and conduct experiments.



Karune Eronaki said:


> How do you make a poll on a thread???


It's one of the options when you make the thread. At the bottom it asks if you would like to add a poll. All you do is check that off, click submit new thread, and it gives you a form you fill out to make the poll. Or if you already made the thread, you can click "thread tools" and make a poll from there.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you put a link in a picture?


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 18, 2006)

Renegade said:


> He joined Akatsuki with Orochimaru to research forbidden jutsu and conduct experiments.


How terribly original.xP Thanks!<3


----------



## Renegade (Nov 18, 2006)

Lycoris said:


> How do you put a link in a picture?


*Code:*
[noparse][/noparse]

*Output:*


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 18, 2006)

Lycoris said:


> How do you put a link in a picture?


You have to put URL tags (with the link) around the image.  Like so:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 18, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Yes we do...
> 
> 
> He joined Akatsuki with Orochimaru to research forbidden jutsu and conduct experiments.


 
Since when was that prooved?


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 18, 2006)

@Renegade and Indigoskies: I get it now thank you!<3

I have one last question does anyone know what _season_ it was when the Uchiha massacure occured?


----------



## Mek Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

Lycoris said:


> @Renegade and Indigoskies: I get it now thank you!<3
> 
> I have one last question does anyone know what _season_ it was when the Uchiha massacure occured?



The massacre itself takes place before the current plot. Sasuke has a flashback of it in the beginning of season 6, in the valley of the end.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 18, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> Since when was that prooved?


Sasori said it...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Sasori said it...


What chapter did he say that?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 19, 2006)

ikazuchi ookami said:


> What chapter did he say that?


Not sure but he said he worked with Orochimaru to gain his puppet body.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 19, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Not sure but he said he worked with Orochimaru to gain his puppet body.



Did not. The only thing he said about Orochimaru is that they were partners in Akatsuki and that they "did so many things together". Sasori gained his puppet body before Oro left Konoha and neither of them ever state their reason for joining Akatsuki.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 19, 2006)

Where I can find the biggest version of this picture:
(spoiler for manga)​


----------



## Renegade (Nov 19, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> Where I can find the biggest version of this picture:
> (spoiler for manga)​


[Lunar] Yoake mae yori ruriiro na - Crescent Love - 07 [D92010F6].avi


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 19, 2006)

Renegade said:


> here



Thank you.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 20, 2006)

@Renegade: you rock.

When did the fillers start? (What episode)


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 20, 2006)

Lynxe said:


> @Renegade: you rock.
> 
> When did the fillers start? (What episode)



136 - _Infiltration investigation!? At last it came a super-S-rank mission_


----------



## Furious George (Nov 20, 2006)

Are there any instances in the manga (fillers set aside) where Ino and Kiba actually talk to each other?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 20, 2006)

Not that i'm aware of...so my best guess is no.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 20, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> Are there any instances in the manga (fillers set aside) where Ino and Kiba actually talk to each other?



No. They didn't talk to each other.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 20, 2006)

This question has been bugging me. There are only 9 gennin teams that are allowed to remain gennin every year correct? Ok and every team is given a Sensei who tests them correct? Ok then what if say more then 3 sensei's passed their teams. Wouldn't that be more then 9? I know what you will say Something like they can make an exception. But what I want to know is how do the indivisual sensei's know how many teams are passing? I mean when kakashi passed his team he knew how much other teams were passing? How do they know before hand that only 9 will graduate? Why not 12 15 or even 18?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 20, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> There are only 9 gennin teams that are allowed to remain gennin every year correct?


No. Who ever said that...?

There were just nine during that year. Could have been more, could have been less.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 20, 2006)

Renegade said:


> No. Who ever said that...?
> 
> There were just nine during that year. Could have been more, could have been less.



Not True Look at this Manga scan.



While he is talking about faliure rates why does he say only 9 will be chosen. How does he know that others will not succeed?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 21, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> Not True Look at this Manga scan.


Ah, missed that.



Scarface 950 said:


> While he is talking about faliure rates why does he say only 9 will be chosen. How does he know that others will not succeed?


Who knows. It's not really important. It was probably just a statement meant to increase the drama and to put the prominence of the gennin rank in perspective.


----------



## XxSharingan_LegacyxX (Nov 22, 2006)

Tougoozi said:


> people seem to have forgotten my question, so i'll repeat it
> 
> does anyone know what the writing that emanates from someone hands on the ground mean when they're doing a summoning technique.
> 
> ...



Who knows what those incriptions mean. It seems like some sort of ancient ninja symbols or something. Just like the seal on Naruto's belly. It's just a seal so that might sort of answer the question. It's a pattern for the seal.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## gu-gohan (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi there!
I've got some questions... and sorry, I can't speak English very well (I'm from Switzerland ^^).

1) Is Yondaime Narutos father? If "yes" how do you know, if "no" why not? And what about the frog scroll from Jiraiya. Some people say there is written the name "Uzumaki Arashi", other say it is not possible to read the name.

2) Is it possible that Yondaime is alive and that he is the Akatsuki Leader?

3) Two Akatsuki members are still unknown, right? One of them is a female and the other a male person, correct?

4) Who do you think is stronger, Orochimaru or Jiraiya? Itachi is the strongest so far, right? But he loses his eyesight which means, he is actually not the strongest because he lack stamina.


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

^
1. It's unknown, but the implication is pointing to "yes".  No concrete evidence for or against however.  His name is illegible on the scroll.  
2. No.  Absolutely not.
3. Yes, two are unknown, and those are the blue-haired female and the leader.
4.-Orochimaru being stronger due to his genius, him being favored by the 3rd Hokage due to his talent, his ruthless ambition and lack of morals in creating kinjutsu, his dedication to becoming the strongest, his immortality jutsu, Jiraiya's flashback to Orochimaru leaving the village, the handicapped Sannin fight, and kinjutsus such as Edo Tensei.
-Unknown if Itachi is the strongest so far.  May be so, may be not.
-Mangekyou Sharingan takes alot of chakra to use, so "lack of stamina" is an exaggeration to use.  And there's no evidence that his failing eyesight (if it's an issue) affects his fighting ability.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

^ Do you really feel the need to blindly answer his questions with your opinions rather then what might happen?

1) It is uncertain whether Yondaime is naruto's father. However their have been a few times when it was hinted.When Jiraiya is training naruto to use the kyuubi chakra he flicks him off the cliff and right before he does that he says "Forgive me fourth"Some people say he only said that because He felt ashamed to make naruto use the kyuubi which  the fourth sealed in him. Others say that he felt sorry that he was flicking the fourth's son off the cliff and that he might die. So their is no clear answer. As for the scroll. Kishimoto made it look like scribbles and if you concentrate hard enough they read out Uzumaki Arashi....however they are only ment to be scribbles.....kind of a word play by the creator.

2) This is one of the theories that many people believe. Right now we have no clear evidence as to whether the fourth is Akatsuki. It is however possible although its not likely. The only reason that most people believe this is that both yondaime and the akatsuki leader have the same hair cut. And the fact that The akatsuki leader referred to the Will of fire of Konoha.

3) Yes one is The Akatsuki leader and the other is the girl.

4) So far Jiraiya is on equal levels with Orochimaru. Orochimaru however said that he is weaker then Itachi. We have also seen Itachi Retreat from Jiraiya. People use this to say that Jiraiya is stronger then Itachi and Itachi is stronger then Oro then that means Jiraiya is stronger then Oro.....this is not true. It has been said however that all three sannin are equal. Jiraiya Tsunade and Orochimaru

Hope this answers your questions if not check out this thread ZE

It has very usefull information and alot of the questions you have asked are in there plus many more and there you can see both sides of the story.


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> ^ Do you really feel the need to blindly answer his questions with your opinions rather then what might happen?



I honestly don't understand what this statement is supposed to mean.  You should reword it so that it actually makes sense.

And even despite that, I did answer his questions correctly seeing as how only one of his questions was asking for an opinion, and that was the last one.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sho said:


> I honestly don't understand what this statement is supposed to mean.  You should reword it so that it actually makes sense.


It is really not that hard to understand. I am saying you should give him answers based on the facts that are their not what you believe it is.



> And even despite that, I did answer his questions correctly seeing as how only one of his questions was asking for an opinion, and that was the last one.



Im referring to number 2. We are not certain that Yondaime is not Akatsuki leader. I oppose this theory, but its not impossible. We don't have enough evidence so that you can simply say



			
				Sho said:
			
		

> 2. No. Absolutely not.



Was there a chapter that I missed or something that said Yondaime is NOT the akatsuki leader. Or some sort of factual evidence you have for providing such a statment. In that statement you seem like you were 100% sure and it will give him the impression that there was some sort of proof backing this up and that's not true that is merely _your_ speculations and views.


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

Yondaime being the Akatsuki leader is about as credible as Jiraiya being the Akatsuki leader.  They both have the same amount of "proof" (meaning none), and they both are just flat out ridiculous.  In fact, Jiraiya being the Akatsuki leader is actually _more_ possible since he's not stated as dead, nor was he swallowed up by the Shinigami by Shiki Fuujin.  Nor was he about to be summoned by Orochimaru in his fight against Sandaime.

Also your #4 was incorrect.  The Sannin were never stated to be equal with each other.

Nor do the scribbles in the scroll ever spell out "Uzumaki Arashi", or anything like it.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sho said:


> Yondaime being the Akatsuki leader is about as credible as Jiraiya being the Akatsuki leader.  They both have the same amount of "proof" (meaning none), and they both are just flat out ridiculous.  In fact, Jiraiya being the Akatsuki leader is actually _more_ possible since he's not stated as dead, nor was he swallowed up by the Shinigami by Shiki Fuujin.  Nor was he about to be summoned by Orochimaru in his fight against Sandaime.


You are right their is not enough evidence to prove that he is Akatsuki Leader. But there isn't enough evidence to prove that he is NOT Akatsuki leader. Did you ever wonder why we didn't get to see Yondaime's body in the fight between sandaime and oro. If it was supposed to be made so that you can be 100% sure then why didn't Kishimoto just show us Yondaime's body? Think about that for a change.




> Also your #4 was incorrect.  The Sannin were never stated to be equal with each other.


It was never stated but Kishimoto made it clear that he wants them to be equal.....In the fight between  all three none of them did anything to each other that was near significant. And what proof do you have for saying Oro is stronger? NOTHING that is merely YOUR opinion.What blind arrogance and you tell me that my number 4 is incorrect. Get a reality check.... 



> Nor do the scribbles in the scroll ever spell out "Uzumaki Arashi", or anything like it


Um yea they do countless people have seen the name to be spelled but Kishimoto however said that in an interview they are supposed to be just scribbles.


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> You are right their is not enough evidence to prove that he is Akatsuki Leader. But there isn't enough evidence to prove that he is NOT Akatsuki leader. Did you ever wonder why we didn't get to see Yondaime's body in the fight between sandaime and oro. If it was supposed to be made so that you can be 100% sure then why didn't Kishimoto just show us Yondaime's body? Think about that for a change.



Maybe they didn't show Yondaime's body because it was buried?  Think that's the case?  Also Orochimaru was about to summon him with Edo Tensei.

Of course if you use this logic, then even Tonton could be the Akatsuki leader because there's no proof that it isn't.


> It was never stated but Kishimoto made it clear that he wants them to be equal.....In the fight between  all three none of them did anything to each other that was near significant. And what proof do you have for saying Oro is stronger? NOTHING that is merely YOUR opinion.What blind arrogance and you tell me that my number 4 is incorrect. Get a reality check....



You specifically said that the Sannin were stated to be equal.  That's not the case because it was never stated in the manga, regardless of what legend Kishimoto is basing his work off of.

And I never said that Orochimaru was _stated_ as stronger.  I gave the _reasons_ why I believed Oro was stronger.  And this was because *gu-gohan* asked what our opinions were on that question.  

This is clearly different than your erroneous statement that the Sannin _are_ equal.



> Um yea they do countless people have seen the name to be spelled but Kishimoto however said that in an interview they are supposed to be just scribbles.



Uh, no.  Those scribbles look absolutely nothing like Uzumaki Arashi.  This is a fact.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sho said:


> *Maybe they didn't show Yondaime's body because it was buried?*  Think that's the case?  Also Orochimaru was about to summon him with Edo Tensei.
> 
> Of course if you use this logic, then even Tonton could be the Akatsuki leader because there's no proof that it isn't.


Um whats your point so was the first and second hokage's bodies. They didn't show what was supposed to be Yondaime's body because Kishimoto wants people to have even the slightest doubt.....therefore to make you and everyone else not be 100% that yondaime is dead and that there is a possibility of him being the AL




> You specifically said that the Sannin were stated to be equal.  That's not the case because it was never stated in the manga, regardless of what legend Kishimoto is basing his work off of.
> 
> And I never said that Orochimaru was _stated_ as stronger.  I gave the _reasons_ why I believed Oro was stronger.  And this was because *gu-gohan* asked what our opinions were on that question.
> 
> This is clearly different than your erroneous statement that the Sannin _are_ equal.


Just because it wasn't stated doesn't mean it isn't true. It was nver stated that tonton is a pig.....Anyway your right It was never stated that the Sannin are equaal so i will give you MY reasons on why I think so
The battle of the three sannin. All three were disbled in some area. Jiraiya was drugged Oro no arms and Tsunade her blood phobia. Although it was 2 against one Oro had Kabuto to help out and maybe even it out for Jiraiya's weaker state. It was shown that All three had powerfull summons. When Jiraiya was asked to be hokage he said he will bring Tsunade who is just as good. Therefore Jiraiya and Tsunade are equal. Tsunade was beating the crap out of Orochimaru.....therefore Tsunade >then Oro without arms.....and with his arms he would be even with her.

Anyway your reasons for why Oro is stronger are rather weak.


> 4.-Orochimaru being stronger due to his genius, him being favored by the 3rd Hokage due to his talent, his ruthless ambition and lack of morals in creating kinjutsu, his dedication to becoming the strongest, his immortality jutsu, Jiraiya's flashback to


Just because somone is a genious doesn't really mean they are stronger. Sasuke is a genious and Naruto is not.....they are on more or less equal grounds. Being favored by your sensei is the sorriest excuse I have ever heard. Is their some kind of power up you get in battle that says Favored by sensei or something? Because I have never seen it. Oh and of course anyone who lacks morals is always deemed the strongest......how silly of me......



> Uh, no.  Those scribbles look absolutely nothing like Uzumaki Arashi.  This is a fact.



The fact that you can't read/see it doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> Um whats your point so was the first and second hokage's bodies. They didn't show what was supposed to be Yondaime's body because Kishimoto wants people to have even the slightest doubt.....therefore to make you and everyone else not be 100% that yondaime is dead and that there is a possibility of him being the AL



Yeah, just like there's a possibility of the AL being Ton-ton or Jiraiya.  It has about as equal chance of the same thing with Yondaime.


> Just because it wasn't stated doesn't mean it isn't true. It was nver stated that tonton is a pig.....Anyway your right It was never stated that the Sannin are equaal so i will give you MY reasons on why I think so
> The battle of the three sannin. All three were disbled in some area. Jiraiya was drugged Oro no arms and Tsunade her blood phobia. Although it was 2 against one Oro had Kabuto to help out and maybe even it out for Jiraiya's weaker state. It was shown that All three had powerfull summons. When Jiraiya was asked to be hokage he said he will bring Tsunade who is just as good. Therefore Jiraiya and Tsunade are equal. Tsunade was beating the crap out of Orochimaru.....therefore Tsunade >then Oro without arms.....and with his arms he would be even with her.



I'm not interested in the reasons why you believe the Sannin are equal.  That's an opinion based question, so it's impossible to be considered wrong or right.

What I had trouble with was you saying that the Sannin _are_ equal, which was never stated.



> Anyway your reasons for why Oro is stronger are rather weak.
> 
> Just because somone is a genious doesn't really mean they are stronger. Sasuke is a genious and Naruto is not.....they are on more or less equal grounds.



Naruto also happens to be a jinchuuriki of Kyuubi.  That's a very bad example.



> Being favored by your sensei is the sorriest excuse I have ever heard. Is their some kind of power up you get in battle that says Favored by sensei or something? Because I have never seen it.



It's the reason _why_ Orochimaru was favored by Sandaime.  Sandaime said that he was a talent that you only see every few decades, one who's talent and power were such that Sandaime saw him as the original successor to the Hokage-ship.

Orochimaru was not considered for Yondaime Hokage because of his loyalty or "will of fire" or his fitness as a leader.  He was considered solely for his great talent and ability.  That alone speaks of how strong he was, that all of his other failings were ignored just because of his strength and genius. 



> Oh and of course anyone who lacks morals is always deemed the strongest......how silly of me......



"Lack of morals" meaning that he has no compunction about experimenting on others to make him stronger, or making sacrifices in order to develop strong and powerful kinjutsus or as food for his summon, Manda.  "Lack of morals" meaning that he has nothing in his way to become strong, while other people do.

This makes him stronger since it gives him a variety of other talents and abilities.



> The fact that you can't read/see it doesn't make it a fact.



The fact that I read Japanese and that every other person on this forum who _knows_ Japanese agrees with that, does make it a fact.  It looks absolutely nothing like Uzumaki Arashi.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sho said:


> Yeah, just like there's a possibility of the AL being Ton-ton or Jiraiya.  It has about as equal chance of the same thing with Yondaime.


Well tonton and jiraiya don't have the same hairstyle as akatsuki 

 Either way you still can't flat out say that Akatsuki is not Yondaime because you can't back it up. And you also cannot say that Jiraiya is not akatsuki as well because you dont have evidence to back that up. As for ton ton....it is clearly a pig and akatsuki leader is human so no no....





> Naruto also happens to be a jinchuuriki of Kyuubi.  That's a very bad example.


Kyuubi actually hurts naruto btw. anyway what about  rock lee then.....He is considered a failure yet he whooped sasukes ass the first time they fought and sasuke is considered a genious. Therefore your genious argument doesn't hold up.And if you haven't noticed thats the whole point of naruto its that you dont have to be a genious to become the strongest. Thats what naruto has been giving speaches about for the past 200 chapters of why he is a failure and stuff.




> It's the reason _why_ Orochimaru was favored by Sandaime.  Sandaime said that he was a talent that you only see every few decades, one who's talent and power were such that Sandaime saw him as the original successor to the Hokage-ship.


He favored him because of his RAW talent. Not because he was stronger then everyone else. He had potential to be stronger then everyone else.....but who is to say pople like jiraiya didnt train stronger then him to make up for oro's boost in raw talent? Just like with Lee




> Orochimaru was not considered for Yondaime Hokage because of his loyalty or "will of fire" or his fitness as a leader.  He was considered solely for his great talent and ability.  That alone speaks of how strong he wasthat all of his other failings were ignored just because of his strength and genius.


This is utter nonesense. His so called "failings" were the reason they denied him to be yondaime.....they weren't ignored.and he was only considered before they found out what he was doing.....



> "Lack of morals" meaning that he has no compunction about experimenting on others to make him stronger, or making sacrifices in order to develop strong and powerful kinjutsus or as food for his summon, Manda.  "Lack of morals" meaning that he has nothing in his way to become strong, while other people do.
> 
> This makes him stronger since it gives him a variety of other talents and abilities.


That does't make him any more stronger. Maybe he will be able to learn more jutsu by expirmenting but others can still learn more jutsu the old fashion way.




> The fact that I read Japanese and that every other person on this forum who _knows_ Japanese agrees with that, does make it a fact.  It looks absolutely nothing like Uzumaki Arashi


Well I don't know what you read or not. But my best friend is japaneese. And his father actually used to teach japaneese . And he has told me that its kind of sloppy but he can make out the words uzumaki arashi.


----------



## Kat Lee (Nov 24, 2006)

Q: If a large portion of the manga takes place in Konoha, then how do people say it has "rising action" from my point of veiw they go on a mission to the Waves/Mist village and come back that was well built up.
Next, They do all these weird mission things and then *POP* chuunin exams after all that theres no risen action and it just BAM SASUKE'S GONE
BAM THEY BEAT THE SOUND FOUR
BAM          BAM            *BAM*????


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 24, 2006)

Sho and Scarface, we will not be voicing any more opinions on the matter. This thread is for quick questions and quick answers, not for extensive discussions. The _facts_ are:

we don't know if Yondaime is Naruto's dad and every translator on Narutoforums says his name on the frog scroll cannot be read.
Yondaime is dead according to several sources (chapter 1, Databook for example).
Akatsuki Leader looks nothing like Yondaime.
No character has been stated to be the strongest so you're free to form your own opinion on it. The Sannin were never stated to be equal.

And that is enough to answer gu-gohan's questions.


----------



## XxSharingan_LegacyxX (Nov 24, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> What is that stupid japanese term that Naruto always says before eating ramen? I completely forgot it.





FireCandy said:


> Itadakimasu ?



It's not stupid by the way....it is a way for Japanese people of saying thanks for the meal before you eat! N00B!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 26, 2006)

Petzie said:


> Hello there :]
> 
> A friend of mine and I were discussing hints at pairings that Kishimoto dropped into the Naruto series, and I was just wondering if anyone had a link to the interview thing where Kishimoto says that Sasuke thought Naruto tasted like miso ramen? xD I've searched for it and I can't find it anywhere, and I thought it was a pretty strong Sasu/Naru hint, so if anyone knows where it is, I'd be super greatful xD


Hmm. You sure that was an interview, not a fanfic or such? I've read quite a few Kishimoto interviews since I've been here but don't recall a quote referring to what Sasuke thought Naruto tasted like...


----------



## Petzie (Nov 26, 2006)

Seto Fett said:


> Hmm. You sure that was an interview, not a fanfic or such? I've read quite a few Kishimoto interviews since I've been here but don't recall a quote referring to what Sasuke thought Naruto tasted like...



Yep, I've seen links posted to it before, just none have them have happened to work xD


----------



## Dark_Paladin (Nov 27, 2006)

where is that topic with the funny pics?
i've been away for some time and i can't find it anymore
also... the 'search' still doesn't work


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 27, 2006)

Dark_Paladin said:


> where is that topic with the funny pics?
> i've been away for some time and i can't find it anymore
> also... the 'search' still doesn't work


Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Dark_Paladin (Nov 27, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



yup

thx a lot


----------



## Azurite (Nov 27, 2006)

How old is Tobi?


----------



## JoeUsumaki (Nov 27, 2006)

where can ifind some comics all i've seen is the television show


----------



## lommis (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok so heres a kicker

dont know if you guys have been informed about this but DB (Dattebayo) has desided to stop subbing Naruto and take up some lame ass pokemon show instead!  

is this just a tasteless joke? are they serioues? enyone know?

and if they are serioues.... (lets hope not) where can i get another fansub?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 28, 2006)

lommis said:


> Ok so heres a kicker
> 
> dont know if you guys have been informed about this but DB (Dattebayo) has desided to stop subbing Naruto and take up some lame ass pokemon show instead!
> 
> ...


Not familar with Dattebayo's antics huh?  It's just a joke, nothing to worry about, lommis.


----------



## lommis (Nov 28, 2006)

Ahh thats nice to hear  i was really starting to worry


----------



## tanbedafoo (Nov 29, 2006)

well i think the 4th hokage didnt use the sealing technique.. because the fox wouldnt be in naruto.. no one actually saw the 4th use the technique so you never know.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 29, 2006)

tanbedafoo said:


> well i think the 4th hokage didnt use the sealing technique.. because the fox wouldnt be in naruto.. no one actually saw the 4th use the technique so you never know.



We know because the official databook states that he used it.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm... two questions.

Is there ever any point in the series where Ino and Chouji state their "way of the ninja" (the reason why they became ninjas... like Lee's desire to prove you can become a great ninja without using ninjutsu and genjutsu)? 

Does the manga ever go in depth with Inoichi's (Ino'd dad) and Shibi's (Shino's dad) personalities? When I say 'in depth', I actually mean does the manga give us ANY sense of their personalities at all?


----------



## ZeRaF (Nov 30, 2006)

Q2: I dont think so. I can`t remember a single time I`ve seen them apart from the time when konoha was infested with snakes


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2006)

ZeRaF said:


> Q2: I dont think so. I can`t remember a single time I`ve seen them apart from the time when konoha was infested with snakes



Thanx. 

Can anyone answer my first question? I'm leaning towards no, but I haven't seen/read the old episodes and chapters in a while.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2006)

How exactly did Lee pass the academy graduation exams?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 30, 2006)

Mider T said:


> How exactly did Lee pass the academy graduation exams?


It hasn't been revealed but a reasonable theory could be that Gai vouched for him, as he was keeping tabs on Lee, as he reminded him much about himself. He saw a kid that potentially perform Taijutsu like he could and knew he could make just a good ninja as any other, so he spoke for him. Plus, wouldn't you think the Academy would kick Leee out immediately if he displayed no signs of chakra control or existence? So they probably must have accepted him at any rate.


----------



## thwangs (Nov 30, 2006)

hey so i gotta question...

a lotta people have been talking about kakuzu's "beserk mode"

can anybody tell me what that is, and what chapter it's from?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 30, 2006)

They're referring to when his skin color darkens and his eyes...glow, I guess you could describe it as. You'll notice he does it on and off throughout the chapters he's been shown in. For simplicity's sake, he did it in the latest chapter, 333, to be precise.


----------



## PCM (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if this question has been asked. How and When did Orichimaru fix his arms after the third took his arms?


----------



## xohoag (Dec 1, 2006)

Seto Fett said:


> They're referring to when his skin color darkens and his eyes...glow, I guess you could describe it as. You'll notice he does it on and off throughout the chapters he's been shown in. For simplicity's sake, he did it in the latest chapter, 333, to be precise.


No, that's just his jutsu, people are referring to this:


when he fights, he supposedly goes berserk, killing his partners in the process




Orochimaru fixed his arms by taking over this guy's body:


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow..... everyone just ignored my last question.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 1, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> Is there ever any point in the series where Ino and Chouji state their "way of the ninja" (the reason why they became ninjas... like Lee's desire to prove you can become a great ninja without using ninjutsu and genjutsu)?


No, as of yet, they have never stated their exact individual reasons for becoming shinobi. But really, I don't see why it's that important...


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _JIC_ 



Would Lee's 'Gate' Taijutsu be able to pierce through Kidomaru's chakra armor?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2006)

Renegade said:


> No, as of yet, they have never stated their exact individual reasons for becoming shinobi. But really, I don't see why it's that important...



It's for a fanfic I'm writing. I just wanted to make sure I got some things correct before I fucked up some canon unwillingly. 

Anyways, thanx!


----------



## Renegade (Dec 1, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> It's for a fanfic I'm writing. I just wanted to make sure I got some things correct before I fucked up some canon unwillingly.
> 
> Anyways, thanx!


Ooh, I see. 

Yeh, no problem.


----------



## normality_is_overated (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone know how tall they are after the time skip, I've been looking for an hour and a half and come up with nothing.


----------



## Leanne (Dec 2, 2006)

normality_is_overated said:


> Anyone know how tall they are after the time skip, I've been looking for an hour and a half and come up with nothing.



I only know Naruto's:


----------



## Mekkan (Dec 2, 2006)

where do i put picture on the profile.. not profile picuture .. but pictures on the post


----------



## Twizted (Dec 2, 2006)

Mekkan said:


> where do i put picture on the profile.. not profile picuture .. but pictures on the post



Are you talking about your signature? That would be in User CP> Edit Signature


----------



## Mekkan (Dec 2, 2006)

in narutokuns webpage i did a test and then i got a site but why cant i write the site and save?? i had to save the picture instead


----------



## Mekkan (Dec 2, 2006)

and it didnt work:S why didnt the picture come?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 2, 2006)

Mekkan, what are you talking about? What exactly do you need?


----------



## Instant Karma (Dec 2, 2006)

How much time has passed from when Naruto returned from time-skip to the current chapter 333 (in the Naruto universe that is)?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 2, 2006)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> How much time has passed from when Naruto returned from time-skip to the current chapter 333 (in the Naruto universe that is)?


Hasn't actually been stated, but i'm thinking a few months maybe.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 3, 2006)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> How much time has passed from when Naruto returned from time-skip to the current chapter 333 (in the Naruto universe that is)?



*Spoiler*: _Huge manga spoilers_ 



Gaara, beaten and extracted, Sasori fight 4-5 days
Waiting to meet Kabuto at the bridge 10 days
Battle Oro, Sasuke ~1 day
Go home 5 days
Hidan and Kakuzu causing a mess in Fire Country, Naruto starts training 3-5 days
Sanbi+Nibi sealing 6 days

So total 23-26 days


----------



## Patrick Uzumaki (Dec 3, 2006)

Is the Naruto manga sutiable for 12 year olds


----------



## Renegade (Dec 3, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Huge manga spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have a lot of time on your hands. 



naruto689 said:


> Is the Naruto manga sutiable for 12 year olds


It's got some blood and violence, but if I had one, i'd let my 12 year old kid read it.

If you're okay with the anime, you shouldn't have a problem with the manga.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 3, 2006)

Why was Yondaime picked, when the 3rd was still alive? I'm not sure, but isn't a new Hokage picked when the previous one dies?


----------



## Petzie (Dec 3, 2006)

I posted this a while ago and I didn't really get a response, and I have looked for  -ages- for the thing I mentioned last time, so does anyone know anything about this:



> Hello there :]
> 
> A friend of mine and I were discussing hints at pairings that Kishimoto dropped into the Naruto series, and I was just wondering if anyone had a link to the interview thing where Kishimoto says that Sasuke thought Naruto tasted like miso ramen? xD I've searched for it and I can't find it anywhere, and I thought it was a pretty strong Sasu/Naru hint, so if anyone knows where it is, I'd be super greatful xD



Thankyoou.


----------



## chojimaru (Dec 3, 2006)

*naruto for the psp*

WHEN YOU START THE NARUTO GAME ON THE PSP, HOW DO YOU SAVE BECAUSE I CANT READ JAP WRITTING... SO COULD ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT... THANKS...


----------



## changwoo (Dec 3, 2006)

RyRyMini said:


> Why was Yondaime picked, when the 3rd was still alive? I'm not sure, but isn't a new Hokage picked when the previous one dies?


Not necessarily. Sandaime or the Third was getting old and decided to retire. So he picked Yondaime. A new Hokage is picked when the previous Hokage leaves the position. That can be from dying or just retiring.


----------



## chojimaru (Dec 3, 2006)

*naruto for the psp*

WHEN YOU START THE NARUTO GAME ON THE PSP, HOW DO YOU SAVE BECAUSE I CANT READ JAP WRITTING... SO COULD ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT... THANKS...


----------



## Renegade (Dec 3, 2006)

chojimaru said:


> WHEN YOU START THE NARUTO GAME ON THE PSP, HOW DO YOU SAVE BECAUSE I CANT READ JAP WRITTING... SO COULD ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT... THANKS...


this avatar


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

I want to make my avatar partially transparent so it's just a circle.  Who should I talk to about helping me do this?

Edit: Someone gave me some tips, so ignore this post.  Thanks.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 5, 2006)

This was a thread that has a link to a site that compares the differences between the manga and anime. Does anyone have a link to that thread or the site?


----------



## SunWukong (Dec 5, 2006)

AWESOME THREAD POST IN IT NOW!

This one?


----------



## gu-gohan (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi there!
Is Sarutobi Asuma the son of the 3rd (Sarutobi Sandaime Hokage)?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2006)

gu-gohan said:


> Hi there!
> Is Sarutobi Asuma the son of the 3rd (Sarutobi Sandaime Hokage)?



Yes, he is.


----------



## gu-gohan (Dec 5, 2006)

Indeed? O.O
I didn't know that until I heard about it a few minutes ago...

I don't remember that this was mentioned in the manga/anime.

And if that's true, they didn't have had a very close relationship, didn't they?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2006)

gu-gohan said:


> Indeed? O.O
> I didn't know that until I heard about it a few minutes ago...
> 
> I don't remember that this was mentioned in the manga/anime.
> ...



Well, Asuma and Sarutobi are never featured in any father/son moments in the manga, if that's what you mean. Asuma sure did talk to his Paps alot after he died though! (The Third's grave)


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2006)

That whole Water Prison Jutsu, how the fuck do the people caught in it live so long. Shouldn't they have drowned?


----------



## MiNaC (Dec 5, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> That whole Water Prison Jutsu, how the fuck do the people caught in it live so long. Shouldn't they have drowned?



_Water Prison Technique
 Water Prison TechniqueName: Suirō no Jutsu, 水牢の術, literally "Water Prison Technique", English TV "Water Prison Jutsu" 
Type: C-rank, Supplementary, Short range (0-5m) 
Users: Zabuza Momochi, Kisame Hoshigaki 
This jutsu is used to trap a victim inside a virtually inescapable sphere of water. The only downside to this technique is that the user must keep at least one arm inside the sphere at all times in order for the victim to remain imprisoned. Clones can be used in place of the actual person, provided that the clone is the one that performed the technique. This jutsu can't be performed without a sufficiently large body of water to supply the water for it. Despite the fact that the prison is made up entirely out of water, and the target is unable to move while within it, the target is still able to breathe._

That should answer your question. ^
Had to remove a sentence from it due to spoilers (don't ask).


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 6, 2006)

SunWukong said:


> Look at this Hinata art
> 
> This one?



I guess I wasn't very clear on the first post. I meant to say edits from the manga to the Japanese anime, not the edits in the dub. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 6, 2006)

can someone tell me the elements each character uses?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 6, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> can someone tell me the elements each character uses?


All we really know so far is that Naruto uses wind, Kakashi uses electricity and I think earth, Sasuke uses electricity and fire, Asuma uses wind, and Yamato uses earth and water.


----------



## reddog33hummer (Dec 6, 2006)

naruto689 said:


> Is the Naruto manga sutiable for 12 year olds



No, personaly I think more like 16 year and older.
However, it depends on the parents


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 7, 2006)

Where was it ever implied that Gaara likes cookies? It's become like a Naruto meme now; seriously, wtf?


----------



## *panda~bear* (Dec 7, 2006)

speaking of gaara...what is it with the odd fanfics with him and lee?
its a little unnerving and well..creepy


----------



## AnbuAgent (Dec 10, 2006)

Why doesn't gaara have eyebrows? he could probably borrow some eyebrow from Lee or Gai


----------



## Twizted (Dec 10, 2006)

allismine said:
			
		

> Where was it ever implied that Gaara likes cookies? It's become like a Naruto meme now; seriously, wtf?



It wasn't. That's just a joke.



			
				*panda~bear* said:
			
		

> speaking of gaara...what is it with the odd fanfics with him and lee?
> its a little unnerving and well..creepy



Well, Yaoi is popular these days, and Gaara X Lee pairings are popular because of their connection in the series. They fought eachother in an epic fight, and then Lee was rescued by Gaara against Kimimaro.



			
				AnbuAgent said:
			
		

> Why doesn't gaara have eyebrows? he could probably borrow some eyebrow from Lee or Gai



Eh. Who knows. Just Kishimoto's character design I guess.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 10, 2006)

AdmiralJonB said:


> I know it's probably been asked before (I've searched), but which manga chapter is the one where in the anime, the fillers start?
> 
> I've searched for a while to avoid posting this, but either I'm not good at searching or it's in an obscure place. It's probably me not good at searching but...


Chapter 238.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ 1 question..._ 



http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/vol28.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=13688 : the last panel. 

I never noticed this before, but does this mean Temari is retired?


----------



## Twizted (Dec 11, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> *Spoiler*: _ 1 question..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the future you should post a picture instead of a non linked web adress.

I'm not sure what Baki meant by that line. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But the answer is no. It was stated a few chapters earlier that she was a jounin of the sand, and on a mission to oversee the chuunin exam. So she's not retired.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:


> In the future you should post a picture instead of a non linked web adress.
> 
> I'm not sure what Baki meant by that line.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry about the link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That wasn't a mission. She was acting as a liasion. But chapter 247 does state that she is a jounin... Does anyone know what the hell Baki was talking about then? It is possible she has retired from taking an active role as a fighting, mission taking jounin? She has expressed a hatred for war in the past chapters...


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 11, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> Sorry about the link.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's talking about "the retired siblings", as in Chiyo and Ebizou whom he's going to get in the next chapter.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow..... I'm an idiot. Thanks!


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 16, 2006)

When does Part 2 of Naruto release? The Shippuden story arc? From translating the Japanese site....I found out not till this coming summer....lame? Is that true?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 16, 2006)

Demento_23 said:


> When does Part 2 of Naruto release? The Shippuden story arc? From translating the Japanese site....I found out not till this coming summer....lame? Is that true?


February 15th, if what everyone's saying is correct.


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is that the Japanese version on Feb. 15th?


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 16, 2006)

Cause currently the english episodes on Cartoon network are at episode 65 and I believe I read somewhere the actual episodes stop around in the 130's after the sasuke and naruto fight. the rest are fillers. If thats the case and cartoon network only shows one episode a week.....thats umm ya like almost two years....confusion..............


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2006)

Demento_23 said:


> thats umm ya like almost two years....confusion..............



Yup.

Good luck. I suggest just going to the manga.


----------



## pumehana_3 (Dec 17, 2006)

i watch naruto on youtube, and i can't find episode 214 anywhere! why? is it not out yet or something? what about the episodes after that? and when does the fillers stop and the storyline pick up again? i'm getting so frustrated! *sigh*...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 17, 2006)

> i watch naruto on youtube, and i can't find episode 214 anywhere! why? is it not out yet or something? what about the episodes after that? and when does the fillers stop and the storyline pick up again? i'm getting so frustrated! *sigh*...


Episode 214 hasn't aired yet.  That means every episode after 214 haven't aired yet.  Fillers will most likely end in February, on the 15th.


----------



## krozan (Dec 17, 2006)

its quite easy yondaime sealed kyuubi into the new-born child naruto thats just it it isnt hard at all naruto was his sonhe sealled kiuubi in it what's hard about this??


----------



## Renegade (Dec 17, 2006)

^ Uhh, is that suppose to be a question...?


----------



## gu-gohan (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got a question:

Some people say only a Mangekyo Sharingan user can handle with another Mangekyo Sharingan user. But that would mean that Kakashi would be stronger than Jiraiya or Tsunade, since only he has this amazing eye technique.

Do you know what I mean?

If Jiraiya fights with Kakashi and Kakashi would activate his MS and attack with Tsukuyomi, what could Jiraiya do? Is eye contact needed that the MS works? Or is it just an excellent Genjutsu, that can be broken by an excellent ninja like Jiraiya?

Thanks for help and sorry for my horrible english. I'm from switzerland, that's the reason... =)


----------



## ZeRaF (Dec 21, 2006)

I dont know how kakashis MS work. But it does seem as the caleidoscope eyes cancel each other out. Because of what Itachi said i mean. But with me it seems that itachis MS was a genjutsu(but kakashi was taken to an other dimension i think)
But that doesnt mean kakashi is stronger than jiraya and tsunade. It just means that he have an ace up his sleeve, which they cant counter (i think). but kakashi vs itachi, i think itachi would win.   and jiraya vs itachi.. i dont think jiraya would loose


----------



## gu-gohan (Dec 21, 2006)

So do you think an excellent ninja like Jiraiya could break through tsukuyomi?


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 22, 2006)

Could Kyuubi's spirit also be within Naruto's actual blood? In blood transfusions, for instance, would Kyuubi's spirit influence it?


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> Could Kyuubi's spirit also be within Naruto's actual blood? In blood transfusions, for instance, would Kyuubi's spirit influence it?



I wouldn't think so. The kyuubi's *soul* is in Naruto, not the actual being itself.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How was Sakura able to make Chuunin if her team wasn't present? You need a team to participate in the exams, don't you? Was she just promoted by Tsunade?


----------



## Jazz (Dec 23, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How was Sakura able to make Chuunin if her team wasn't present? You need a team to participate in the exams, don't you? Was she just promoted by Tsunade?



She is a Medic-nin at chunin rank so I'm gueesing T
sunade pulled some strings.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not really pulling strings, it's moe the fact that she is Hokage, so no one can do shit about it.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 23, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How was Sakura able to make Chuunin if her team wasn't present? You need a team to participate in the exams, don't you? Was she just promoted by Tsunade?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think we know exactly, but remember that Ino and Chouji also didn't have a full team since Shika was already a chuunin.  It's possible that Sakura just worked with them.
She also could have just been promoted by Tsunade...that's another possibility.


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay I have a few questions to ask....

1. How did the first and second hokage die? 

2. Kisame claims that he cannont defeat Jiraya...however Itachi can fight Jiraya at an equal level. Oro claims that he cannont defeat Itachi because Itachi is too powerful for him...does that mean Jiraya is more powerful then Oro? The thing that contradicts this question is that during the three way fight between Oro, Tsuande, n Jiraya is that even though Jiraya and Ora are at a handicap it still seems like Oro has the upper hand. So ya no clue wats going on here?

For now just these i'll post some more later that has me confused.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 26, 2006)

Demento_23 said:


> 1. How did the first and second hokage die?


Hasn't been stated.



Demento_23 said:


> 2. Kisame claims that he cannont defeat Jiraya...however Itachi can fight Jiraya at an equal level. Oro claims that he cannont defeat Itachi because Itachi is too powerful for him...does that mean Jiraya is more powerful then Oro? The thing that contradicts this question is that during the three way fight between Oro, Tsuande, n Jiraya is that even though Jiraya and Ora are at a handicap it still seems like Oro has the upper hand. So ya no clue wats going on here?


It's all open to speculation. Some can argue one way, others can argue the other.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 26, 2006)

What happened to Rin?


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Ren


----------



## nekorose (Dec 27, 2006)

KOJI DARTH said:
			
		

> What happened to Rin?



We don't know for sure. Most people assume she's dead, but it's never been stated.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 27, 2006)

nekorose said:


> We don't know for sure. Most people assume she's dead, but it's never been stated.


I'll add to that.

Most people think Rin is dead because Kakashi said to Sasuke, "Everyone close to me is already dead." Rin is surely a person close to Kakashi. However, it's not a solid fact.


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 27, 2006)

Have they not released the chapters after 336?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 27, 2006)

Demento_23 said:


> Have they not released the chapters after 336?


337 should be out tommorow.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, ch. 336 is the latest chapter released so far. =)


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Dec 27, 2006)

Sakura has parents right?? We've just never seen them or heard of them...


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 27, 2006)

I know this is a stupid question but I'd appreciate if someone answered.

Feb 15th part two comes out in Japanese correct? 

Then Im assuming the English version won't be released till sometime late 2008 or early 2009?


----------



## changwoo (Dec 27, 2006)

SunagakurePhotoNinja said:


> Sakura has parents right?? We've just never seen them or heard of them...


We've only heard Sakura's mom in Episode 3. We've never seen them, I believe.


Demento_23 said:


> I know this is a stupid question but I'd appreciate if someone answered.
> 
> Feb 15th part two comes out in Japanese correct?
> 
> Then Im assuming the English version won't be released till sometime late 2008 or early 2009?


Yes, Naruto Part II comes out in February in Japan.

You can't really assume when Part II will air in the US from the dates of Part II in US. It might be earlier if US doesn't air the fillers (Please, that would be terrifying).


----------



## gintamarhevan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have seen pictures online of people with blue and white sharingan can some one tell me who thay are and whare in the manga thay come in?


----------



## LadyLiyan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Villages vs. Countries*

I'm all confused with the villages in Naruto.  For example, there's the Country of Fire and the Hidden Village of Konoha.  Are these one and the same?  Or are there other possible hidden villages within the Fire Country?

Also, if there is more than one hidden village in a country, do all the villages have a Kage or leader of some kind?  Or is it just Konoha since that hidden village is the most powerful and therefore its most powerful ninja is the Kage of that whole country?

I've been searching for the last few hours for a definite answer, but I've only become more confused...


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 29, 2006)

pass to the next person sorry I havn't watched or read all of naruto and don't want to give the wrong information.

ok question 

does some one  have a full body pic of orochimarus new vessel?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2006)

LadyLiyan said:


> I'm all confused with the villages in Naruto.  For example, there's the Country of Fire and the Hidden Village of Konoha.  Are these one and the same?  Or are there other possible hidden villages within the Fire Country?


They are not one in the same, Konoha is a ninja village residing *in* the fire country. There is only one ninja village in each country, and not every country has a ninja village. For example, the Wave Country has no hidden village.



LadyLiyan said:


> Also, if there is more than one hidden village in a country, do all the villages have a Kage or leader of some kind?  Or is it just Konoha since that hidden village is the most powerful and therefore its most powerful ninja is the Kage of that whole country?


Only the five great Hidden Villages (Rock, Mist, Sand, Cloud, Tree Leaves) have a Kage. Others have leaders, they're just not given the title of Kage. For example, the leader of the Sound village is Orochimaru, but he is not a Kage.



Twilight Deity Link said:


> does some one  have a full body pic of orochimarus new vessel?


Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 29, 2006)

Renegade you must be a GANYUS!!!


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Renegade you must be a GANYUS!!!


               .


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 29, 2006)

genious GANYUS genius GANYUS

now can some one please answer my question ^^^


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> genious GANYUS genius GANYUS


I know what you meant, I just wasn't sure why you were saying it.



Twilight Deity Link said:


> now can some one please answer my question ^^^


I already responded to it asking what you meant. Were you talking about Kimimaro?


----------



## LadyLiyan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Renegade!  You've been a tremendous help


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 29, 2006)

nope,nope,nope genyumaru 

SPOILER




























orochimaru's new body


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2006)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> nope,nope,nope genyumaru
> 
> SPOILER
> 
> orochimaru's new body


Don't know why your stating it as a spoiler, it happened like 5 arcs and more than 100 episodes ago.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would it have been possible for the entire 'Rasengan learning arc' to have taken place BEFORE the Chuunin finals? It took around as much time as the summoning lessons did (a month or so).


----------



## Renegade (Dec 30, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been possible for the entire 'Rasengan learning arc' to have taken place BEFORE the Chuunin finals? It took around as much time as the summoning lessons did (a month or so).


Would it have been possible? Probably. Would it have been a better way to progress the story? Probably not.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you. It's for fanfiction purposes, you see. XD


----------



## Demento_23 (Dec 31, 2006)

So ya, Im a little confused about Kakuzu's abilites. He has the ability to detach all his body parts and use it as weapons? Wtf are those strings coming out of him? And Im also pissed Kishi didnt make Kakashi wtf pwn Kakuzu in the face!!!!!!!!


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 31, 2006)

^ Spoiler-tag, please.


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Dec 31, 2006)

A question


*Spoiler*: __ 




What will happen if Orochimaru was cursed by Hidan? Will he die? What?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 31, 2006)

Narutimate Hero said:


> A question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Cursed by Hidan? I don't follow.


----------



## The Truth (Dec 31, 2006)

Narutimate Hero said:


> A question
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course he would. But to clarify, the curse only makes the two share pain. If Hidan decides to stab himself in the leg, then Oro won't die. If Hidan decides to stab himself in the heart, then Oro will die. However, Oro has shown great regenerative abilities but he can be wounded and a fatal wound will kill him.


----------



## sessthon (Dec 31, 2006)

i am very new to this forum this being only my second post but i have had a few questions that i would like answered ( if these have already been  discussed my apologies)

one: the "shoes" that they wear are the soles made of rubber or wood or what?

two: where can i find naruto style headbands and gloves with real metal that would be functional for their intended purpose, not just some decritive sheet metal or plastic, same goes for the shoes and other items in the show, like the knives and weapons they use,i'm into practicality not looks, weather i will ever use the stuff or not

i seem to have forgot the other questions, i'll ask them later

thanks,
jon


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 1, 2007)

i would guess the shoes are made of rubber. they are ninjas and it takes less effort to keep quiet with rubbershoes than with wood ^^


----------



## Renegade (Jan 1, 2007)

The Truth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he would. But to clarify, the curse only makes the two share pain. If Hidan decides to stab himself in the leg, then Oro won't die. If Hidan decides to stab himself in the heart, then Oro will die. However, Oro has shown great regenerative abilities but he can be wounded and a fatal wound will kill him.


Ah, that's what he meant. I saw it as more of a ninjutsu than a curse.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 1, 2007)

In the anime you see the akatsuki rings of Itachi Kisame Orochimaru.

Itachi's ring color is red. What color have the rings of Kisame and Orochimaru??

Please help.


----------



## o11993 (Jan 1, 2007)

when they kept on showing the flashbacks for lee in him and gaara's fight, does anyone know what background music they were playing? it was so soothing to my ears...can someone please tell me?


----------



## sessthon (Jan 1, 2007)

i thought that a rubber like material made sense for the stealth but wood made sense to ad damage to attacks and when they walk they make a sound that seems like a wooden material might make.

anyone knowing anything pertaining to my second question
where can i find naruto style headbands and gloves with real metal that would be functional for their intended purpose, not just some decritive sheet metal or plastic, same goes for the shoes and other items in the show, like the knives and weapons they use,i'm into practicality not looks, weather i will ever use the stuff or not


----------



## Renegade (Jan 1, 2007)

the scorpion's tail said:


> In the anime you see the akatsuki rings of Itachi Kisame Orochimaru.
> 
> Itachi's ring color is red. What color have the rings of Kisame and Orochimaru??
> 
> Please help.


Kisame's is orange and Orochimaru's is grey.



sessthon said:


> i thought that a rubber like material made sense for the stealth but wood made sense to ad damage to attacks and when they walk they make a sound that seems like a wooden material might make.
> 
> anyone knowing anything pertaining to my second question
> where can i find naruto style headbands and gloves with real metal that would be functional for their intended purpose, not just some decritive sheet metal or plastic, same goes for the shoes and other items in the show, like the knives and weapons they use,i'm into practicality not looks, weather i will ever use the stuff or not


?


----------



## Gillette_Series (Jan 1, 2007)

Question:  Why did Orochimaru kill the kazekage weren't the sand and sound allied? Wouldnt you think oro would want all the help he could get?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 1, 2007)

Gillette_Series said:


> Question:  Why did Orochimaru kill the kazekage weren't the sand and sound allied? Wouldnt you think oro would want all the help he could get?


The only reason he killed the Kazekage was so he could have a good disguise in order to kill the Hokage. As long as he kept the sound from finding out, killing the Kazekage wouldn't hurt his plan.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 2, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Kisame's is orange and Orochimaru's is grey.
> ?



Thank you.


----------



## ~Crescant-Bearer~ (Jan 2, 2007)

ive been watching the anime series (not the manga) and have watched up until like 201 and ive been kinda gettin fed up with the filla episodes theyve been puttin in anyone know when the timeshift happens in all?


----------



## Rori (Jan 2, 2007)

^ Naruto: Shippuden will start feb 15th. =)


----------



## ~Crescant-Bearer~ (Jan 2, 2007)

shippuden?? = time shift?


----------



## Rori (Jan 2, 2007)

If by time shift you mean time skip, then yes, it's the name for the time skip in the anime.


----------



## ~Crescant-Bearer~ (Jan 2, 2007)

kool beanz finally so bored of all the fillas  thx for the info


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 2, 2007)

The Naruto hitai-ates. During the Genin exam in episode one, there was only one style (regular) and one color (blue) lain out on the table. How come Neji gets black and Chouji can wear his like a hat? Can you exchange them at the Generic Shinobi General Supply Store (yes, we DO sell those shoes everyone seems to wear), or what?


----------



## changwoo (Jan 2, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> The Naruto hitai-ates. During the Genin exam in episode one, there was only one style (regular) and one color (blue) lain out on the table. How come Neji gets black and Chouji can wear his like a hat? Can you exchange them at the Generic Shinobi General Supply Store (yes, we DO sell those shoes everyone seems to wear), or what?


I never noticed Neji's headband was black...

Chouji was obviously creative and made his like a hat. That's not too hard. I'm guessing Neji dyed his or the noble Hyuuga Clan gets the cool, exclusive black ones.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so on another forum I visit, I was hanging out in the Naruto thread, and someone came in and made a post about how she had read Naruto and didn't really find it that good, and stuff like that.  She also said that the Japanese version of the manga was alright, but they cut a lot of the good parts for the English version.  When I asked her what she meant by that, since as far as I know, they haven't cut anything, or at least nothing big, she replied with this:


> Little known fact, when Naruto was originally released it was littered with Yaoi throughout the series. Many Sasuke x Naruto parts and even Kakashi x Sasuke parts, although it did not become more then a kiss, it was still cut out. ^^;


So...I'm a bit wary about trusting that, especially because it's a shounen manga, and why the hell would a shounen manga have yaoi in it?  But...I just HAVE to make sure.  xD;;;
True or not?

Ok, never mind.  =P  Answered by someone on the other forum.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 3, 2007)

^ I know it's already been answered but, :rofl HAHAHAHAHAH :rofl that's the funniest thing I have heard, yet, of what people claimed to know about the Naruto series. 

It's easy to tell that the person is playing a joke, or more, teasing.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 3, 2007)

changwoo said:


> I never noticed Neji's headband was black...
> 
> Chouji was obviously creative and made his like a hat. That's not too hard. I'm guessing Neji dyed his or the noble Hyuuga Clan gets the cool, exclusive black ones.


But Hinata's is blue too... 

Hayate's, Izumo's, and Genma's are also oddly styled, and Gai and Lee's are even colored red...  

Sorry to be such a bother; I was just wondering if I should just make the facts up for fanfiction's sake.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 3, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> But Hinata's is blue too...
> 
> Hayate's, Izumo's, and Genma's are also oddly styled, and Gai and Lee's are even colored red...
> 
> Sorry to be such a bother; I was just wondering if I should just make the facts up for fanfiction's sake.


I wouldn't be too worried about it. As you pointed out, many Leaf ninjas have their own creative ways of personalizing their headbands. I'm sure they're nothing more than modifications instead of  a "Hey, headband guy, I wanna exhange this for a cool bandana style" thing. I think it's important to remember these headbands are very sacred to the Leaf, as it's been explained and stressed in the series, and I really don't think there's an open exchange for ninja who dislike theirs to get another. That's just my opinion however, hope it helps.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for your opinion, Seto!


*Spoiler*: _Another question..._ 



Could Neji's Kaiten block Sasuke's Chidori?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 4, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> Thanks for your opinion, Seto!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Another question..._
> ...


I'd assume so, seeing as how it's a straightforward attack. Who knows though, maybe it would be too powerful for Kaiten to block.


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 4, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> Thanks for your opinion, Seto!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Another question..._
> ...



I dont think so actually. Chidori cuts through everything, so I don`t think you`ll want to stop it right on. how itachi blocked it by deflecting the hand works better, but you`ll need the speed for it though =D


----------



## The Truth (Jan 4, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> Thanks for your opinion, Seto!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Another question..._
> ...


It depends. Can chakra cut chakra? Lets assume it could, Sasuke would still end up getting spun around because of the rotation even if he managed to pierce the kaiten.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 4, 2007)

ok I want an anwser from some one that reads the manga and anime


which would you reccomend getting dvd volumes or the manga volumes

cause if you add it all up you gonna end up spending like $1000

just to have most of them on dvd

and thats without the fillers

so?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 4, 2007)

The Truth said:


> It depends. Can chakra cut chakra? Lets assume it could, Sasuke would still end up getting spun around because of the rotation even if he managed to pierce the kaiten.


Didn't Naruto manage to get through the Kaiten though?


----------



## BossofBosses (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there going to be a new chapter this week?


----------



## The Truth (Jan 4, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Didn't Naruto manage to get through the Kaiten though?


Naruto stopped Kaiten's rotation because Neji started the spin too late. Which in turn caused the explosion. So the Kaiten never really got started.


ElementalShinobi said:


> Is there going to be a new chapter this week?


No, not for about two weeks.


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 5, 2007)

i have made a sig, which is 8 kb on my disk. when i try to upload it it says that it is over 20kb...  
400x150 in GIF format. how come?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 5, 2007)

ZeRaF said:


> i have made a sig, which is 8 kb on my disk. when i try to upload it it says that it is over 20kb...
> 400x150 in GIF format. how come?


Random Curiosity


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks, I know i can use links. I also have a server I can use but i can`t understand why the message said it was over 20Kb when it was 8.0Kb on my comp 

edit: well problem solved anywayz, made new with other dimentions.


----------



## Kyoshi (Jan 5, 2007)

*Seriously?*

2 weeks eh? I guess everyone needs a break. Plus it builds up our anticipation. Like waiting for a good movie to be out on DVD. Example James Bond Casino Royale.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 6, 2007)

^              .


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 7, 2007)

Someone posted a pr0n animated GIF link before me...thank god my mom wasn't watching.

To stay on topic, how many classes does Iruka teach, anyways?


----------



## Xarrel (Jan 7, 2007)

Are there, or will there be, any episodes beyond ep 215?


----------



## The Truth (Jan 7, 2007)

Xarrel said:


> Are there, or will there be, any episodes beyond ep 215?


New episodes begin February 15 with Naruto Part 2.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 7, 2007)

man no one anwsered my question

well anyways

are the naruto manga you can get at somewhere like borders uncensored?


----------



## ikillzu (Jan 8, 2007)

I was wondering how sharingan helps the user perform chidori. I know that it shows you how your opponent is going to counterattack you but the bottom line is you are still running very fast in a straight line toward your opponent with your hand shining. 

      The sharingan allows you to dodge the counter attack and not get hurt but by dodging it you missed your change to hit your chidori and successfully wasted a whole lot of your chakra. I think even with the sharingan chidori is useless unless maybe the sharingan does something else also?


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's all it does in Chidori.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 10, 2007)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> This jutsu [Chidori] has a major drawback, however. The speed at which the attack must be done, combined with the fact that the user must run in a straight line, causes a tunnel vision-like effect for the user. This allows their enemy to easily counter the attack, making it a potentially lethal move for the user. Though this drawback would seem to make learning the technique fairly pointless, Sasuke and Kakashi are able to avoid the drawback because of their Sharingan eyes, which take in every detail regardless of how fast the user is moving.


Hope that helps.


----------



## MISTNINJA (Jan 11, 2007)

When you say perform the Chidori you meant overcome the drawback?  I would say that it doesn't help them at all.  When Kakashi fought Zabuza he only used it when he trapped him with his summon therefore he was immobilized.  I doubt he would use that in the middle of a battle and just attack someone like Sasuke did.  Even though Itachi has sharingan I think any high level Ninja could avoid such an attack.


----------



## MISTNINJA (Jan 11, 2007)

Question for Manga readers, Will there ever be another Chunin exam or a Jounin?


----------



## The Truth (Jan 11, 2007)

MISTNINJA said:


> Question for Manga readers, Will there ever be another Chunin exam or a Jounin?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it, there is simply no need. The manga is pretty tied up right now and a lot of other issues need to be resolved. It's not like during the first chuunin exams, which served the purpose of introducing new characters. So I think the chuunin and jounin exams(if there are any) will be spoken about, but thats it.


----------



## khorven (Jan 11, 2007)

*hyuuga branch family seal*

They explained this in an episode but i didnt get it at all. What does it do exactly?


----------



## drakt (Jan 11, 2007)

iirc, two things

the main family can use a jutsu which causes pain to the person with the seal, to control them etc.

and when they die their byakagun will be "sealed" so other countries medical nins cant figure out how it works, and presumably work out how to genetically engineer their own nins to have byakagun.

at least thats what i seem to remember, its been a while since i saw those eps/read the chapters.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

*merges with quick question/quick answer thread in the House of Uzumaki


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 12, 2007)

please stop skipping

is the naruto you can get at borders uncensored?

please anwser


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not sure, I would assume so though.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 12, 2007)

thankyou finally someone awnsered although it didn't help thankyou  most just skip over my question and it's so annoying


----------



## Asado (Jan 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Gaara still have the bijuu Shukaku when he was revived by Chiyo? If not does this mean that he's considerably weaker chakra wise?


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 12, 2007)

Asado said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does Gaara still have the bijuu Shukaku when he was revived by Chiyo? If not does this mean that he's considerably weaker chakra wise?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He does not still have the Shukaku. He probably did not suffer in chakra capacity because Shukaku never gave him any chakra. It gave him the ability to control sand, which he can still do but should be much much worse at.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 12, 2007)

dats horribee el

thats horrible


----------



## khorven (Jan 12, 2007)

i have a question:
About the seal technique sarutobi used that seals souls in death god's stomach, what happens to them while they are in there?


----------



## King Hyugga (Jan 12, 2007)

In the Naruto/Sauske fighting episodes't fif the animation change?

How did it change? I didn't notice but my friends said it did and were ticked


----------



## Renegade (Jan 12, 2007)

daroy said:


> i have a question:
> About the seal technique sarutobi used that seals souls in death god's stomach, what happens to them while they are in there?


Nobody knows. 

But I assume they rot. Or maybe they just go wherever souls normally go when the host dies.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 12, 2007)

King Hyugga said:


> In the Naruto/Sauske fighting episodes't fif the animation change?
> 
> How did it change? I didn't notice but my friends said it did and were ticked



Different animation team did the episodes. Look at an old ep you'll see the difference.


----------



## King Hyugga (Jan 12, 2007)

Do most people think the old one was better?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Nobody knows.
> 
> But I assume they rot. Or maybe they just go wherever souls normally go when the host dies.



they spend an eternity in the death god's stomach....so they definitely don't go where souls normally go when the host dies....



King Hyugga said:


> Do most people think the old one was better?



old what?...animation?

the animation for the naruto vs sasuke fight was done by the same animation team that did FLCL...and they only worked on those eps...


----------



## gu-gohan (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick Question:

This is a fake, right?
My friend doesn't believe me...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 13, 2007)

It's completely fake.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 13, 2007)

gu-gohan said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> This is a fake, right?
> My friend doesn't believe me...



Its fake just like the Kakashi one.


----------



## Radharn (Jan 13, 2007)

> The third Naruto movie, Naruto the Movie 3: The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island, has not been subbed nor is there a raw surfacing anywhere on the internet. And there will most likely not be a subbed or a raw version until March/April with the DVD is released in Japan.



Based on the announcement, I was just wondering in one of the filler episodes in Naruto, DB used the 3rd movie as the OP and ED. Where did they get the RAW if you can't find it anywhere in the Net?


----------



## bobfear (Jan 14, 2007)

i hope the movie is better than the episodes last movie wasn't that great


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 14, 2007)

Where was Temari in the second movie...?


----------



## Emo God (Jan 14, 2007)

What episode is Sasuke in the hospital? like around 100 or so?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

Emo King said:


> What episode is Sasuke in the hospital? like around 100 or so?



Sasuke goes to the hospital in 85 and he is released from the hospital in 107.



			
				_allismine_ said:
			
		

> Where was Temari in the second movie...?



I don't think Temari appeared in the 2nd Movie.


----------



## star64 (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone give me a summary of what happened in part 2 of naruto?

thanks


----------



## Renegade (Jan 15, 2007)

star64 said:


> Can anyone give me a summary of what happened in part 2 of naruto?
> 
> thanks



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara gets abducted by Akatsuki. Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura, and Chio (some old bitch from the village of sand) chase him. Gaara gets the Shuukaku extracted from him and dies. Chio revives him at the cost of her life. A new character called Sai is introduced into team 7. A new temporary sensei called Yamato is introduced into team 7. Team 7 goes off to get Sasuke back. Sasuke kicks Naruto's ass. Hidan and Kakuzu (two newly revealed members of Akatuski) go to invade Konoha. Asuma, Shikamaru, and two other chuunin try to stop them. They get their asses handed to them. Asuma dies. During this fight between Asuma's team and the two Akatsuki members, Naruto learns a new jutsu. Wanting revenge for Asuma's death, Shikamaru, along with Ino and Choiji, go out to kill the two Akatsuki members that killed Asuma. Kakashi goes with them. They meet up with the two Akatsuki members and fight them. The fight's pretty even, until Kakuzu gets the upperhand on Kakashi, Ino, and Chouji (Shikamaru is fighting Hidan). At this point Naruto, Sakura, and Yamato jump in to save the day.

The End.


----------



## star64 (Jan 15, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## khorven (Jan 16, 2007)

i have a couple questions:
-did they leave a lot out of the episodes that were in the manga? If so what chapters
-where do the movies fit in with the episodes?


----------



## MISTNINJA (Jan 17, 2007)

I found alot of threads on the third MS user of the Sharingan.  They talk about when Itachi told Sasuke about this.  I thought the third he mentioned simply was reference to the MS user from long ago in the history of the Uchiha clan.  Is there evidence of a third user alive or is this just wishful thinking of Naruto fans?


----------



## dmhs (Jan 17, 2007)

i was just wondering, when does the cursed seal begins to hurt? is it just when they're near orochimaru or...?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 17, 2007)

dmhs said:


> i was just wondering, when does the cursed seal begins to hurt? is it just when they're near orochimaru or...?


Whenever the victim accesses his chakra.



MISTNINJA said:


> I found alot of threads on the third MS user of the Sharingan.  They talk about when Itachi told Sasuke about this.  I thought the third he mentioned simply was reference to the MS user from long ago in the history of the Uchiha clan.  Is there evidence of a third user alive or is this just wishful thinking of Naruto fans?


Nobody knows for sure, but I believe that Itachi was talking about Uchiha Madara (possibly the other statue at VotE[?]).

And I don't think he was talking about Kakashi, since Kakashi didn't even have MS at the time, but it's all open to speculation and interpretation.


----------



## genwun (Jan 18, 2007)

*manga = anime?*

ok well i just caught up to the eng sub anime, and i just cant get enough of naruto, u know how it is. lol. so right now, im on episode 216. what chapter in the manga am i in? where can i start on the manga to keep going in the story?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 18, 2007)

genwun said:


> ok well i just caught up to the eng sub anime, and i just cant get enough of naruto, u know how it is. lol. so right now, im on episode 216. what chapter in the manga am i in? where can i start on the manga to keep going in the story?


I hope you noticed that all episodes after 134 were filler and had no correlation with the original manga storyline. If you want to start reading the manga, you should start at chapter 239, which is the chapter in the manga right after the anime kicks into fillers.


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 18, 2007)

yea those fillers last about a year or more....


----------



## SamRH (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone have the link to the site that displays that fight sequence used in both Naruto and Cowboy Bebop? I can't seem to find it. D;


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 18, 2007)

SamRH said:


> Does anyone have the link to the site that displays that fight sequence used in both Naruto and Cowboy Bebop? I can't seem to find it. D;


I don't have a website, but I have an image of it:


That enough?


----------



## SamRH (Jan 18, 2007)

YES, that's good enough. Thank you very much. ;3


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 19, 2007)

for some reason it wont let me sign in


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 19, 2007)

freick yah thanks + rep to you


----------



## Renegade (Jan 19, 2007)

SamRH said:


> YES, that's good enough. Thank you very much. ;3


Got a better quality one if it helps:


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 19, 2007)

Is the translated version of Chapter 338 out yet?


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 19, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Is the translated version of Chapter 338 out yet?



Yes, it can be found same place all translated chapters are found. Top of Konoha Library, thread "Chapter 338 raw/trans/scans"


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 19, 2007)

man where is the type that are all translated in english, in the naruto font and isn't a cam pic?

(hmm..........)


----------



## nejicough23 (Jan 19, 2007)

they havent finished making them but theres over 300 now


----------



## nejicough23 (Jan 19, 2007)

what episode does this happen in |
                                             |
                                             |
                                            \ /   (look at signature pic)


----------



## Iruka (Jan 19, 2007)

nejicough23 said:


> what episode does this happen in |
> |
> |
> \ /   (look at signature pic)


Episode 08.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 19, 2007)

nejicough23 said:


> what episode does this happen in |
> |
> |
> \ /   (look at signature pic)


wun-phiphty-sevin.


----------



## khorven (Jan 20, 2007)

what is kakashi gaiden?


----------



## Iruka (Jan 20, 2007)

daroy said:


> what is kakashi gaiden?


A mini side arc focusing on Kakashi on how he get the sharingan.


----------



## MISTNINJA (Jan 20, 2007)

I recently started reading the Manga.  I saw a reference to the 'Body Flicker' used by the fourth.  Does anyone know exactly what this does or have an idea?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 20, 2007)

MISTNINJA said:


> I recently started reading the Manga.  I saw a reference to the 'Body Flicker' used by the fourth.  Does anyone know exactly what this does or have an idea?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Body Flicker (Shunshin) is a very basic technique that can be used by most every shinobi. During the Kakashi Gaiden, Rin confused Yondaime's Hiraishin for Shunshin. Hirashin is Yondaime's signature move, where he uses special summon tags to teleport himself to wherever he places them. It's basically a self-summon at high speed.


----------



## K.A.S.L (Jan 20, 2007)

I *WHANT *TO now which women does naruto love ?
I wont cwek anser .


----------



## khorven (Jan 20, 2007)

he likes sakura

is kakashi gaiden manga only?


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 20, 2007)

daroy said:


> is kakashi gaiden manga only?



So far, yes. We don't know if and when it will be animated.


----------



## MISTNINJA (Jan 20, 2007)

In the Manga (pro skip), Oro has the ability to do Jutsu again.  Are we to assume he healed his soul by stealing another body or was there a reference to the healing that I missed.  I know he told the 5th that there was more than one way to heal these arms.


----------



## The Truth (Jan 20, 2007)

MISTNINJA said:


> In the Manga (pro skip), Oro has the ability to do Jutsu again.  Are we to assume he healed his soul by stealing another body or was there a reference to the healing that I missed.  I know he told the 5th that there was more than one way to heal these arms.


He healed his arms when he got a new container, that was Genyumaru(during the Sasuke retrieval arc). He had to switch bodies because his body(that was damaged by Sandaime) was slowly killing him. So its safe to assume that when you change bodies, you don't carry injuries with you.


----------



## Veyron (Jan 21, 2007)

The dead demon consuming seal used on Kyuubi is the one also used by Sarutobi on Orichimaru and the 'Hokages'. When he perfroms this the seal it is visible on his body. Shouldn't have Naruto present on the battlefield for the seal to be imprinted on his body, since the 'hand' from death god need to go through him?


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 21, 2007)

Veyron said:


> The dead demon consuming seal used on Kyuubi is the one also used by Sarutobi on Orichimaru and the 'Hokages'. When he perfroms this the seal it is visible on his body. Shouldn't have Naruto present on the battlefield for the seal to be imprinted on his body, since the 'hand' from death god need to go through him?



Naruto probably was at the battlefield.


----------



## Tori (Jan 21, 2007)

I found this picture on Wikipedia and I wanted to know if anyone knew where it was from.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 21, 2007)

VictoriousPenguin said:


> I found this picture on Wikipedia and I wanted to know if anyone knew where it was from.


An anime series called Naruto.


----------



## ANBUash15 (Jan 22, 2007)

did naruto have a girlfriend??


----------



## LGDArm (Jan 22, 2007)

No, for the first 12 years of his life he was pretty much shunned by all the villagers, which is when the series started. And from then on he still does not have one.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't read Naruto since Sai left. What's happened since Sai left with Oro and Kabuto? Yeah, it's far behind but then again I was so tired of Naruto, seriously..


----------



## FireCandy (Jan 22, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I haven't read Naruto since Sai left. What's happened since Sai left with Oro and Kabuto? Yeah, it's far behind but then again I was so tired of Naruto, seriously..



Are you serious?
I mean... are you really, REALLY serious?


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm as fucking serious as I can be. Just do a quick 2-liner explaining or some shit.


----------



## FireCandy (Jan 22, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I'm as fucking serious as I can be. Just do a quick 2-liner explaining or some shit.



In a very short way:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai, Naruto, Sakura & Yamato meet Sasuke. He PWNS them all and runs with Orochimaru.
They come back to Konoha.
2 new Akatsuki members (Hidan & Kakuzu) catch 2-tails.
Daidara & Tobi catch 3-tails.
Kakashi teaches Naruto a new jutsu.
Asuma, Shika, Kotetsu &Izumo try to kill Hidan & Kakuzu.
They fail.
Ino, Chouji, Aoba, Raidou rescue them.
Asuma - dead.
Kurenai - sad.
Team 10 goes after H&K.
Kakashi goes with them.
Sakura, Naruto, Sai & Yamato come to help them.
Hidan - dead (probably).



Sorry for any grammar mistakes that I did.


----------



## Kin756894 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a fanfiction in the Naruto Forums. Please answer! I really want to make a fanfiction!


----------



## Iruka (Jan 22, 2007)

Kin756894 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a fanfiction in the Naruto Forums. Please answer! I really want to make a fanfiction!


Make?? O.o I don't know about anyone _making_ fanfiction, but I do know about people _writing_ fanfiction.  

Just go to the Naruto fanfiction section of the forum ne, if you want to read -- maybe get ideas or tips from. 
Here you go the link:
Naruto Fanfiction
Konoha Fanfiction


----------



## likedrgnlike (Jan 22, 2007)

*valley of the end?*

There were two statues at VotE, who were they?


----------



## ANBUash15 (Jan 22, 2007)

will naruto be the next best hokage of konoha??


----------



## Renegade (Jan 22, 2007)

ANBUash15 said:


> will naruto be the next best hokage of konoha??


Hokage? Probably. Best? Possibly.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 23, 2007)

The first and the second Hokage

EDIT: Sorry, I'm forgetting. One is definietely the Shodai hokage. The second statue is unknown.


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 23, 2007)

1st and 2nd


----------



## Taxman (Jan 23, 2007)

it is not the first and second hokage.....

one of the statues is the first hokage....the second statue is unkown yet speculated to be a certain character that was mentioned in the manga recently.

It was not the first and second hokages who fought at VotE...it was shodai and a person who helped build the village with him but had different views of how it should be run.

*merges with quick question/quick answer thread.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 23, 2007)

its madara.. watever his name is. and when is naruto movie 3 coming out on youtube?????


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 23, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> its madara.. watever his name is. and when is naruto movie 3 coming out on youtube?????



somewhere around april i think.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 23, 2007)

> somewhere around april i think.


really? kool thanks. and kool avatar.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 23, 2007)

thank you, ur sig is pretty cool..


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you, FireCandy. Maybe I'll read what I lost. Reps given.


----------



## TheKonohaShinobi (Jan 23, 2007)

*Kakashi Gaiden*

This might of already been asked, but will there be a story arc of how Kakashi got his Sharingan eye?


----------



## LGDArm (Jan 23, 2007)

No one knows for sure yet. Some people say it won't be animated, some say it will be a movie, while others say it will be in form of an OVA or a flashback.

You might want to check out this thread.she just posted a pic of herself.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 23, 2007)

im sure this has to have been asked already but, at what age did the three sannin, well become to be known as or hold the title of the three legendary sannin?


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 23, 2007)

according to "The Gallant Jiraiya" theories, they were 20.

heres a post i've seen giving us somewhat of a clue to them being at the age of 20:

Given the fact that young Ninja like naruto have never met jiraiya we can assume that he left the village of konoha at least ten years before teh beginning of the story. the fourth hokage died just after naruto was born and naruto is now 13, which means that the fourth hokage tookup the post more than 13 years previously.

around the time kakashi gets sharingan(during the battle of the kannabi bridge) the young fourth hokage makes an apperance. at this stage he is the jounin instructor for kakashi's team, which means this happens before the becomes the fourth hokage. kakashi is nto portrayed as being especially young, so this episode can't be very far in the past. Kakashi is now 26 years old. since, by this point, kakashi's teacher had not yet become the fourth lord hokage and kakashi can't have been any younger than ten , the battle of the kannabi bridge must have taken place no more than 16 years previously.

straight after this battle kakashi's teacher becomes the fourth hokage. when the ninja of konoha are choosing the new head of the village there is no talk of jiraiya or tsunade, even thought they are both outstanding ninja and suitable candidates for the job. this suggest that they had left the village by this point. (i.e. 16 or more years before).

jiraiya was the fourth hokage's teacer, which means he cant have left the village a very long time before tehn (for example 30 years ago, when he was aged 20) what is certain, though, is that if he ahd been around, jiraiya would not have let the fourth hokage take on the fox spirit on his own.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 24, 2007)

ok one more please ^^, how do you say "Master" in japenese? iv googled it but it gives u a million diifferent ones, i mean master as in like jedi master, or a high rank if that makes any sence, im not sure...sensei means teacher but could it mean master as well?


----------



## Iruka (Jan 24, 2007)

KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> ok one more please ^^, how do you say "Master" in japenese? iv googled it but it gives u a million diifferent ones, i mean master as in like jedi master, or a high rank if that makes any sence, im not sure...sensei means teacher but could it mean master as well?


um...Shishou? 

Shishou 師匠 can translate to Master/Teacher. It's what you would call your Master/Teacher that teaches you...let's say...swordsmanship for example. :sweat


----------



## Valashu (Jan 25, 2007)

Its noobish as hell. I want an avatar on the left side of my screen but were are the options to do that? i have an Signature but no Avatar. its a stupid question i know but can someone help me out?


----------



## LGDArm (Jan 25, 2007)

On the top left, click "User CP". Then on the left side of that page there will be a list of edits, click on "Edit Avatar" and upload the one you wish to use.


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Jan 25, 2007)

First, Hi! I'm new on this forum ^^ (sorry if 

I have a question, maybe it has already been answered but...
What's the meaning/differences between all the words like ''-san, -chan, -kun, -sama,-sensei ''. I know they are all sort of polite or rank form, but I actualy dont speak japanese  so I'm not realy sure about all of them.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 25, 2007)

well, i dont speak japanese eighter, but i've watched enough episodes to know a bit. i think "chan"(miss, mame etc) is mostly used for females older than the person who is addressing them. i think "san" and "kun"(mister, sir ect.) are used for males. While sama seems to be more for the elderly, and sensai is used for your teacher or trainer. Again, i dont kno japanese this might not all be correct but its definately in the right direction.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, sama is used to adress *very* respected and prominent people.

I'm pretty sure Legend covered the rest.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 25, 2007)

Tionniel said:


> First, Hi! I'm new on this forum ^^ (sorry if
> 
> I have a question, maybe it has already been answered but...
> What's the meaning/differences between all the words like ''-san, -chan, -kun, -sama,-sensei ''. I know they are all sort of polite or rank form, but I actualy dont speak japanese  so I'm not realy sure about all of them.


Well, I don't speak much Japanese, but this is what I know- though I could be wrong on a few of them.  The only one I'm 100% sure about is "-sensei", which means teacher.
"-sama" is very respectful, and I've seen it translated in dubs as "lord" or "lady".  It's for people of high rank, I think.
"-san" is kinda like the equivalent of "Mr." or "Mrs.".  It's basically just a polite name suffix.
I always have trouble trying to explain "-chan" and "-kun"...but from what I know, they're both for friends, or younger children.  The difference is that "-chan" is mostly used for girls, while "-kun" is mostly used for boys.  (I could be completely wrong on this one.  =P)

EDIT:  Ok, I looked it up in the guide in the front of one of the manga I have...


> "-kun": This suffix is used at the end of boys' names to express familiarity or endearment.  It is also sometimes used by men among friends, or when addressing someone younger or of a lower station.
> "-chan": this is used to express endearment, mostly toward girls.  It is also used for little boys, pets, and even among lovers.  It gives a sense of childish cuteness.


Well, I think I was kinda close.  =P


----------



## Renegade (Jan 25, 2007)

And if all else fails: Spanish Hoffkage


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 25, 2007)

Renegade said:


> And if all else fails: Spanish Hoffkage



Yeah, that should be a good source of info.


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys  
I was on the right direction too, but I just wanted to be sure ^^ for some of them.


----------



## beat89 (Jan 26, 2007)

Argument I've been having with somebody 

Is the ANBU organization exclusive to Konoha village?


----------



## Iruka (Jan 27, 2007)

beat89 said:


> Is the ANBU organization exclusive to Konoha village?


Nope.  Other villages...er...country have their own ANBU organization too.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, I never got this before, and now it's in the recent manga...what exactly is the "Will of Fire"?  xD;;;


----------



## The Truth (Jan 27, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Ok, I never got this before, and now it's in the recent manga...what exactly is the "Will of Fire"?  xD;;;


How could you miss the Will of Fire up until now? It's one of the central themes in the manga. Anyhow, its basically the belief that one's true strength is manifested when they are protecting something precious to them(Yondaime sealing Kyuubi, Sandaime sacrificing himself, etc.) Oro lacked the Will of Fire among other things and wasn't chosen for Hokage. 


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



The AL has obviously studied Konoha and knows about  the Will of Fire, its sort of a belief system. So unlike Hidan and Jashin, people from Konoha put there faith in each other.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks.  xD  I mean, I knew it was there, and kinda what it was, but I never really exactly got it...
And I knew the whole "protecting something precious to you" thing, I just never made the connection between that and the Will of Fire.  I think that was possibly explained in the Sandaime vs Orochimaru fight, which I pretty much skipped.  xD;;;
I dunno, maybe I'm just an idiot or something.  xD;;


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 27, 2007)

Konohas Noble Green Beast said:


> when does the akatsuki leader show the bottom of his face


It's at the end of chapter 327, I think.


----------



## Ponko (Jan 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I will try anyway. I understand Kakazu has five hearts so they have to kill him five times, but what if Kakashi had hit him in the head instead of the chest? Would Kakazu die because he only has one brain or do the hearts still make it so you have to kill him five times?


----------



## jiro-chan (Jan 27, 2007)

uh.... wouldnt it be the brain because the brain is the one that controls the body, and if you stab the brain it wouldnt be able to send neural signals to the hearts thus making him dead....


i dunno that a rilly interestin question


----------



## Renegade (Jan 27, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I will try anyway. I understand Kakazu has five hearts so they have to kill him five times, but what if Kakashi had hit him in the head instead of the chest? Would Kakazu die because he only has one brain or do the hearts still make it so you have to kill him five times?


That's a question i've been asking myself since the reveal of Kakuzu's abilities.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 27, 2007)

Kioko_ichi said:


> uh.... wouldnt it be the brain because the brain is the one that controls the body, and if you stab the brain it wouldnt be able to send neural signals to the hearts thus making him dead....
> 
> 
> i dunno that a rilly interestin question



That is very true, because the heart needs the blood circulation to survive and if the brain (the big boss) dies out then the blood circulation along with every other working organ would just shut down resulting in the hearts stopping which would result in instant death for kakuzu. Knowing plot no jutsu, none of the intellectual and elite ninja's would ever think of going after his head, because then there would be no such battles lasting over 6-7 chapters of the manga that would bring in the money.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 27, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> That is very true, because the heart needs the blood circulation to survive and if the brain (the big boss) dies out then the blood circulation along with every other working organ would just shut down.


The brain has nothing to do with the actual circulation. All the heart needs from the brain is electrical pulses in order to keep the sinoatrial node (heart muscle) working.

But yes, if the brain died out, the hearts could not pump, therefore the bodies would die.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 28, 2007)

Renegade said:


> The brain has nothing to do with the actual circulation. All the heart needs from the brain is electrical pulses in order to keep the sinoatrial node (heart muscle) working.
> 
> But yes, if the brain died out, the hearts could not pump, therefore the bodies would die.



That is what i meant, but i did not clearify it correctly, thank you Ren.


----------



## natizmo (Jan 28, 2007)

hey i was wondering what ost this is
the song im interested in starts at 00:01 
*Limited-time Krusty ribwich*


----------



## Iruka (Jan 28, 2007)

natizmo said:


> hey i was wondering what ost this is
> the song im interested in starts at 00:01
> Inoue Kazuhiko - Gekkabijin -LIVE-


That song is in the Naruto OST II. The name is Sasuke's 
Destiny.


----------



## RataXes (Jan 30, 2007)

Any past or present -kage have bloodline limit?


----------



## The Truth (Jan 30, 2007)

RataXes said:


> Any past or present -kage have bloodline limit?



*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



 The First Hokage had what can sort of be considered a bloodline limit. He could use Mokuton techniques, the only other person known that can do this is Yamato(a genetic copy of Shodai)


----------



## thwangs (Jan 30, 2007)

for the pictures regarding yondaime's name...

does it actually say uzumaki or not? sorry i can't read kanji -.-


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 30, 2007)

thwangs said:


> for the pictures regarding yondaime's name...
> 
> does it actually say uzumaki or not? sorry i can't read kanji -.-



The text is impossible to read.


----------



## RataXes (Jan 31, 2007)

After 4th hokage died, why 5th wasn't chosen but instead 3rd was re-elected? There just wasn't anyone strong enough?

Where was Sarutobi when Kyuubi assaulted Konoha?

Am I only one with non-functioning search?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a spoiler test.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 31, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> The text is impossible to read.



I think he wants the scroll that Jiraiya showed Naruto, where Naruto started to learn summoning jutsu's.



> After 4th hokage died, why 5th wasn't chosen but instead 3rd was re-elected? There just wasn't anyone strong enough?



The third wasn't dead, so the village may have been better off with a former Hokage who knows how to do the Hokage duties.



> Where was Sarutobi when Kyuubi assaulted Konoha?



I don't remember reading anything about where he was.   He might have been injured or stayed in the village to protect the townspeople.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 31, 2007)

RataXes said:


> Am I only one with non-functioning search?


No, it's just really... really crappy. My guess is cuz there's tonnes of archives to search through. It's a pretty big forum.



Hokage Naruto said:


> I think he wants the scroll that Jiraiya showed Naruto, where Naruto started to learn summoning jutsu's.


Yeah, the text is impossible to read.


----------



## DragonReaper01 (Jan 31, 2007)

Do we know any of the other demon animals? I only know of Naruto's 9 tail fox and Garra's 1 tail racoon


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know there's a deomon cat and a demon turtle from the manga




But what about the other deomon animals?


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 31, 2007)

DragonReaper01 said:


> Do we know any of the other demon animals? I only know of Naruto's 9 tail fox and Garra's 1 tail racoon
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In the manga and series we only know 4 of the 9 tailed beasts. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



One-Tailed Chibi No Shukaku : The Jinchuuriki was Gaara  



Two-Tailed Nibi No Nekomata : The Jinchuuriki was Yugito Nii a ninja from Kumogakure  



Three-Tailed Sanbi : This beast had no Jinchuuriki


Nine-Tailed Kyubi No Yoko : Jinchuuriki is Naruto Uzamaki  
​



The Naruto verse has not yet introduced any other Tailed Beasts besides these four, but if you have any other questions concerning the Tailed Beasts then feel free to visit the thread posted below. It should help you out alot 

Naruto - Kun.com


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 1, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I think he wants the scroll that Jiraiya showed Naruto, where Naruto started to learn summoning jutsu's.



Yes, and the text on that scroll, between Jiraiya's and Naruto's names, is impossible to read.


----------



## kidjutsu (Feb 1, 2007)

Im not sure if they go into the details of summoning contract.  N wat i was wondering is, can you have more than one contract?  Like naruto can he summon enma, or does he have to be gamabuta's subordinate only?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 1, 2007)

kidjutsu said:


> Im not sure if they go into the details of summoning contract.  N wat i was wondering is, can you have more than one contract?  Like naruto can he summon enma, or does he have to be gamabuta's subordinate only?


Well as of yet, no same person has summoned more than one different type of animal. Dunno if it's just coincidence or what but my guess is once you're signed to a certain scroll, you have to stick to that type of animal unless you take your signature off or something.

Just my guess though. It's never actually been stated whether one person can summon more than one type of animal or not.


----------



## Radharn (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello guys. What Episode # did DB started subbing Naruto?


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 1, 2007)

*just a guess*



kidjutsu said:


> Im not sure if they go into the details of summoning contract.  N wat i was wondering is, can you have more than one contract?  Like naruto can he summon enma, or does he have to be gamabuta's subordinate only?



that's a good question and i don't see why not considering Jiarya never mentioned that he couldn't, nor did gamabunta or the other toads


----------



## Iruka (Feb 1, 2007)

Radharn said:


> Hello guys. What Episode # did DB started subbing Naruto?


DB start subbing from ep105.


----------



## Starburst~ (Feb 2, 2007)

When itaichi(sp)  tells kisame that if they both fought him they'd die or they'd kill him and also die. 
 Right is he talking about naruto (believing he can control the 9 tails) or Jirayia?
 Thx.


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 2, 2007)

They were talking about Jiraiya.


----------



## CoFieGurL (Feb 2, 2007)

hey does anyone know the names of the other 2 ninjas that were taught by jiraiya together with the 4th hokage? Is it possible that the 2 of them might be the akatsuki members whose face was never shown? There are 2 akatsuki members left who we know nothing about, the akatsuki leader and the female akatsuki.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 2, 2007)

CoFieGurL said:


> hey does anyone know the names of the other 2 ninjas that were taught by jiraiya together with the 4th hokage? Is it possible that the 2 of them might be the akatsuki members whose face was never shown? There are 2 akatsuki members left who we know nothing about, the akatsuki leader and the female akatsuki.


Their names were never stated, and I doubt they're the the two unknown Akatsuki members. The girl _could_ be, but that fat dude would have had to lost a lot of weight and grown a lot of hair to even come close to resembling the AL. I just don't see it happening story-wise either.


----------



## killer_konoichi (Feb 2, 2007)

Ummm... I don't know if this should go here or not... But I was just wondering... Is there a Sai FC on here and can someone give me the link if there is? Because I looked throught the search bar and everything and I can't seem to find a Sai FC... Although I think I have seen people with banners in their sigs that say "The Sai FC" but my mind could be playing tricks... Yeah, thanks anyways!


----------



## Iruka (Feb 2, 2007)

killer_konoichi said:


> Ummm... I don't know if this should go here or not... But I was just wondering... Is there a Sai FC on here and can someone give me the link if there is? Because I looked throught the search bar and everything and I can't seem to find a Sai FC... Although I think I have seen people with banners in their sigs that say "The Sai FC" but my mind could be playing tricks... Yeah, thanks anyways!


Link removed


----------



## killer_konoichi (Feb 2, 2007)

OH MY GOD!! Thanks heaps Dobe!! *hugs*


----------



## DeathGod130 (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple Quick Questions:

How many "Specials" are the outside of the numbered eps?

Are the specials different than the "OAV" I've seen listed?

Is Movie 1 the only one that had a short?

Lastly, what is "Legendary Sannins Go Crazy"?  I've seen some list it as a "Special", some list it as ep 90 something part something!

Thanks!


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 3, 2007)

There are no specials outside of the numbered episodes, however some of the numbered ones are specials.

There are 3 OVA's or OAV's called: 

Naruto OVA: Find the Crimson Four-Leaf Clover 
Naruto OVA 2: Battle at Hidden Falls. I am the Hero! and     
Naruto OVA 3: Finally a clash! Jounin vs Genin!! Indiscriminate Grand Melee Tournament Meeting!!

"Legendary Sannins Go Crazy" is the title of episode 92,93 or 94(I can't remember) and its just a episode where all 3 sannin fight.(Tsunade/Naruto vs Kabuto and Orochimaru vs Jiraiya).


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know Tenten's last name? I cant find it anywhere!


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think it was revealed in the manga or anime.


----------



## Peak (Feb 3, 2007)

OMGicantbelieveit said:


> Does anyone know Tenten's last name? I cant find it anywhere!


Hasnt been revealed yet.
But were hoping to find it out.


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll find it somewhere!!


----------



## Peak (Feb 3, 2007)

OMGicantbelieveit said:


> I'll find it somewhere!!


Ten first name?
Ten for her last name?
No it cant be.


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Feb 3, 2007)

Peak said:


> Ten first name?
> Ten for her last name?
> No it cant be.


No, then she just get called Ten. Uh, I guess she doesn't have a last name or Kishi doesn't want anyone to know her last name yet. Maybe she does have some importance to her that we dont know. Like Asuma!


----------



## General Shino (Feb 4, 2007)

I want to make a poll for the most popular character, including most up to date characters, is it considered a spoiler just mentioning their names?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 4, 2007)

OMGicantbelieveit said:


> No, then she just get called Ten. Uh, I guess she doesn't have a last name or Kishi doesn't want anyone to know her last name yet. Maybe she does have some importance to her that we dont know. Like Asuma!


Yeah, but his last name was already revealed.


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Feb 4, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Yeah, but his last name was already revealed.


Then it's settled. She has no last name!


----------



## MISTNINJA (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there anything to the way the Shinobi runs?  They always have their hands behind them instead of moving them back and forth as a sprinter does.  I recently saw someone running like this on another anime, I wasn't sure if they simply copied Naruto or if this is an anime thing or if there is some history behind it?


----------



## RockRoyalty (Feb 4, 2007)

*The hunt for the red-dangly...*

Okay, I don't know if this has been addressed yet but I have looked through quite a few of the 66 pages of this thread and I have tried the search function as well... The search is just not working for me whatsoever.

Now, I've been wondering about this even before I started watching Naruto and I've gotten through about 130 episodes, so I have to ask: WHAT IS THE RED-DANGLY-THING on Naruto's left arm?!



I thought I'd finally found the answer in the latest issue of Anime Insider, but the editor just happens to have a whack sense of humor... She said it was a Pocky holder. I laughed for a second then proceeded with a WTF.


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Feb 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is Akatsuki keeping the Bijubi's?


??


----------



## thwangs (Feb 4, 2007)

in this big statue thingy at their lair. you know, the one with all the eyes?

another question: WHAT IS PLOT NO JUTSU?! and what does it do? people have been mentioning it for a looong while...


----------



## Renegade (Feb 4, 2007)

thwangs said:


> in this big statue thingy at their lair. you know, the one with all the eyes?
> 
> another question: WHAT IS PLOT NO JUTSU?! and what does it do? people have been mentioning it for a looong while...


It's a name for a jutsu people made up to give characters if they would win in a fight due to the purpose of the plot.

For example: If current manga Lee fought Sasuke, Sasuke would probably win due to plot no jutsu, since it wouldn't be good for the plot if current Sasuke were to lose to a more minor character like Lee, especially after how much has gone into building up his cred in recent events.


----------



## General Shino (Feb 4, 2007)

General Shino said:


> I want to make a poll for the most popular character, including most up to date characters, is it considered a spoiler just mentioning their names?





How come noone answered my question?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 4, 2007)

General Shino said:


> I want to make a poll for the most popular character, including most up to date characters, is it considered a spoiler just mentioning their names?


I don't think it would be considered a spoiler. Just don't post pictures of them, or maybe spoiler tag the pictures.


----------



## animewrestlingdonuts (Feb 4, 2007)

what episode has the onbu in it?


----------



## animewrestlingdonuts (Feb 4, 2007)

wait never mind^


----------



## Radharn (Feb 5, 2007)

Dobe said:


> DB start subbing from ep105.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cloudsymph (Feb 5, 2007)

question is the manga chapters released roughly every weekish or so?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

cloudsymph said:


> question is the manga chapters released roughly every weekish or so?


Exactly every week, yes.


----------



## Corky-San (Feb 5, 2007)

*This should be answered.*



RockRoyalty said:


> Okay, I don't know if this has been addressed yet but I have looked through quite a few of the 66 pages of this thread and I have tried the search function as well... The search is just not working for me whatsoever.
> 
> Now, I've been wondering about this even before I started watching Naruto and I've gotten through about 130 episodes, so I have to ask: WHAT IS THE RED-DANGLY-THING on Naruto's left arm?!
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to know that too.


----------



## Jes1er (Feb 5, 2007)

*The 4th and naruto*

Im not sure what this thread is about but does anyone have an explanation to the theory of the 4th Hokage being related to naruto or why the 4th put the fox in naruto?


----------



## dawnbreaker (Feb 6, 2007)

Jes1er said:


> Im not sure what this thread is about but does anyone have an explanation to the theory of the 4th Hokage being related to naruto or why the 4th put the fox in naruto?



The theory concerning Naruto and yondaime is not so much a theory, rather speculation. Due to their physical similarities, minor refferances in the manga, an lack of answers, people have assumed they're related but there hasn't been any strong indications made as of yet. There's a possibility though.  

Why yondaime chose Naruto as the Kyuubi's vessel is a mystey so far. Some have rumores it's because Naruto's body was strong enough, or they're indeed related, but no strong suggestions yet.


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Feb 6, 2007)

*wmw?*

What does the mwm/wmw stand for? Please, I'm Dieing to know!


----------



## Corky-San (Feb 6, 2007)

...And I still want to know what that red thing is on Naruto's left sleeve.


----------



## ZeRaF (Feb 6, 2007)

the swirl? If I`m not mistaken, 'uzumaki' means: swirl(or something like that). There are lots of references to swirls in Naruto.


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Feb 7, 2007)

*WMW?*

Here is a better picture.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

Link removed

They came to the conclusion that it's basically just a random design.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 8, 2007)

Corky-San said:


> ...And I still want to know what that red thing is on Naruto's left sleeve.


This was in an interview with Kishimoto in the Naruto Collector 2 book:


> SJ: Let's get right to the most pressing and important question, something our readers often ask, and we'd like to know too: what is this thing? *image of the red thing* It's rumored that it's lipstick Naruto uses when he does the Sexy Jutsu.
> Kishimoto: [laughs] Many Japanese fans ask the same question.  What is it?  I just drew it as a spur of the moment thing, and it doesn't have much meaning.  I'm hoping I can expand more on it later and integrate it into the story.


----------



## Geminico (Feb 8, 2007)

I dunno if this needs a spoiler tag, but I'll put one on here just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do some people think Tobi is Obito? I tried searching for 'tobi' and 'obito' in the search option, but just got a bunch of random fan threads. I thought it was an interesting theory and would just like to know how people came up with that conclusion. Thanks in advance~!


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

Geminico said:


> I dunno if this needs a spoiler tag, but I'll put one on here just in case.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Name's similar, stupid attitude, the mechanical looking body, and the hole in his mask is over his right eye (the one Obito didn't give to Kakashi).


----------



## milesprowler (Feb 9, 2007)

why does sai seem queer?


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Feb 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> even among the computer-using classes
> 
> They came to the conclusion that it's basically just a random design.



You are great! but yeah, Thanks!


----------



## thyrow (Feb 10, 2007)

SunagakurePhotoNinja said:


> Here is a better picture.



I thought you first meant wmw windows movie maker and mwm is a windows movie maker ready file but it's probably kishomoto's art to confuse


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

thyrow said:


> I thought you first meant wmw windows movie maker and mwm is a windows movie maker ready file but it's probably kishomoto's art to confuse


Except Windows Movie Maker would be WMM and the Windows Movie Maker file extension is .MSWMM.


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm kinda confused about when Orochimaru used that womans body when he was battling Sandaime..what was that? It wasn't his immortality techinque, was it? Because two years wouldn't have passed when he transfered into that one mint/grey haired guy..


----------



## thyrow (Feb 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Except Windows Movie Maker would be WMM and the Windows Movie Maker file extension is .MSWMM.



clever


----------



## thyrow (Feb 10, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm kinda confused about when Orochimaru used that womans body when he was battling Sandaime..what was that? It wasn't his immortality techinque, was it? Because two years wouldn't have passed when he transfered into that one mint/grey haired guy..



well maybe that girl was sucked with the soul of orochimaru's arms


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Feb 10, 2007)

who was the third person oro sacrificed in his attempt to resurrect the 4th


----------



## thyrow (Feb 10, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> who was the third person oro sacrificed in his attempt to resurrect the 4th



Sandaime had to chose two I remember and he chosed ichdaime and nidaime


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

^ 



RyRyMini said:


> I'm kinda confused about when Orochimaru used that womans body when he was battling Sandaime..what was that? It wasn't his immortality techinque, was it? Because two years wouldn't have passed when he transfered into that one mint/grey haired guy..


He got that body a long time before he fought with Sandaime.



Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> who was the third person oro sacrificed in his attempt to resurrect the 4th


Nobody knows who the sacrifice was, and nobody knows for sure if it was even Yondaime he was planning to summon.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Feb 10, 2007)

What does Shippuden Mean?


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 10, 2007)

I believe it means Hurricane Chronicles? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, Hurricane Chronicles.


----------



## Ice_254 (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the Land of Water/Kirigakure an enemy of the Land of Fire/Konoha like the Land of Earth/Iwagakure is?

Or are they allies like the Land of Wind/Sunagakure? Or are they neutral?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

Ice_254 said:


> Is the Land of Water/Kirigakure an enemy of the Land of Fire/Konoha like the Land of Earth/Iwagakure is?
> 
> Or are they allies like the Land of Wind/Sunagakure? Or are they neutral?


Pretty sure they're neutral.


----------



## Ice_254 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, yea.. that's what I was thinking. Thanks ^_^


----------



## Katta San (Feb 12, 2007)

*please answer my question????*

Can ANYONE tell me what exacly a Sannin is?


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 12, 2007)

Sannin is just a name for revered Ninja for being l337(ie:tsunade,jiraiya and oro). It's just a nickname given to them.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

it literally means "the three ninja"

it's a title that was given to Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru due to their fame across all of the hidden villages based on the tales of their missions and what not.


----------



## Rue (Feb 12, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> it literally means "the three ninja"
> 
> it's a title that was given to Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru due to their fame across all of the hidden villages based on the tales of their missions and what not.



"three people" actually, sort of like legendary ninja with great powers


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

Blood_Tears said:


> "three people" actually, sort of like legendary ninja with great powers



you are confusing "nin" with "jin"

if you want to be exact about it...I do believe it just means "The Three"


----------



## ShounenSuki (Feb 12, 2007)

Blood_Tears said:


> "three people" actually, sort of like legendary ninja with great powers



No, three ninja. 
伝説の三忍 (Densetsu no Sannin) means the 'Legendary Three Ninja'. If it were written as 三人, then it would have meant 'three people'.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

*merges with quick question/quick answer thread*


----------



## thyrow (Feb 13, 2007)

but shinobi is probably in japanesen ninja so it's just a naruto story that nin or what


----------



## Radharn (Feb 13, 2007)

*Naruto's training with Jiraiya*

I'm sorry if this has already been asked here, I'm just curious what really did Naruto and Jiraiya trained the whole 2 years they've been away? Is it only Naruto's Kyuubi form?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 13, 2007)

Radharn said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked here, I'm just curious what really did Naruto and Jiraiya trained the whole 2 years they've been away? Is it only Naruto's Kyuubi form?



*Spoiler*: __ 



And Odama Rasengan I believe. Also just general combat training.


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 13, 2007)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And Odama Rasengan I believe. Also just general combat training.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that he also taught naruto another jutsu that he forbade naruto to use, when they first arrived. I dont know if its totally true , but it has been going around ever since that chap. I think it's probably in between naruto arriving and going off to train with kakashi.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 13, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that he also taught naruto another jutsu that he forbade naruto to use, when they first arrived. I dont know if its totally true , but it has been going around ever since that chap. I think it's probably in between naruto arriving and going off to train with kakashi.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but that's open to speculation. For all we know, he could've been talking about KN4.


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 14, 2007)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's open to speculation. For all we know, he could've been talking about KN4.



That is very true. I guess all we have to do is wait for another hint from Kishi to discuss this furthur. Hopefully it's a new jutsu. It would be cool if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto also had a counter to Sasuke's jutsu (that oro prohibited him from using) besides the Rasengan Shuiriken.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Feb 14, 2007)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's open to speculation. For all we know, he could've been talking about KN4.



*Spoiler*: __ 



However, he didn't know about KN4. He _did_ know about the jutsu Jiraiya warned him about. Not to mention the fact that Bijuu transformations have never been considered jutsu before.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

ShounenSuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> However, he didn't know about KN4. He _did_ know about the jutsu Jiraiya warned him about. Not to mention the fact that Bijuu transformations have never been considered jutsu before.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Like I said, it's open to speculation... but if you're talking about Kakashi, you got it mixed up. He knew about KN4, what he didn't know about was the "jutsu".



But yeah, If you wanna discuss it, go here: 
Naruto - Kun.com


----------



## RataXes (Feb 14, 2007)

What's the word at Jiraiya's forehead protector?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 14, 2007)

RataXes said:


> What's the word at Jiraiya's forehead protector?


It means "oil".


----------



## Sliver Fang (Feb 14, 2007)

this might seem like a dum question but how do you put on spolier tags.

sorry i didn't know where to look


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

sakura_blossoms_tusnade said:


> this might seem like a dum question but how do you put on spolier tags.
> 
> sorry i didn't know where to look


Just put this code around what you want to be in spoiler tags:
[spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Sliver Fang (Feb 14, 2007)

^ thanks a lot dude/gal!


----------



## jeane84 (Feb 14, 2007)

does anyone know how long ago did Tsunade, and Orochimaru and Jiraiya left the village? and why does Jiraiya look so much more older then orochimaru? and also who is AL?


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 14, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> according to "The Gallant Jiraiya" theories, they were 20.
> 
> heres a post i've seen giving us somewhat of a clue to them being at the age of 20:
> 
> ...




My previous post to the same question.

The reason Oro looks more younger than Jiraiya is that he performs the body switch jutsu every now and then to keep himself rejuvinated. He also stated that "his youth was immortal" during his battle with Sarutobi. Since Jiraiya has no such jutsu that can revitalize him like Tsunade and Oro, he looks the oldest.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

jeane84 said:


> and why does Jiraiya look so much more older then orochimaru?


Fushi Tensei.



jeane84 said:


> and also who is AL?


Me.


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 14, 2007)

jeane84 said:


> and also who is AL?





Renegade said:


> Me.



No way dude?!? I always thought it was Inari :amazed


----------



## The Truth (Feb 14, 2007)

jeane84 said:


> does anyone know how long ago did Tsunade, and Orochimaru and Jiraiya left the village? and why does Jiraiya look so much more older then orochimaru? and also who is AL?


The sannin all left the village about 15 years before the manga started. Theres a timeline around here somewhere but even that isn't exact.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> No way dude?!? I always thought it was Inari :amazed


I am Inari.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 15, 2007)

That would be cool if they showed the sannin storyline and it would also be cool if we get to see their parents too.I would like to see orochimaru's story to see what made him go phsyco.


----------



## patfan (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone knows when Kurenai got pragnent? Because in the manga chapter 342 I got to know that she has a baby. If anyone knows, can you please tell me? and in which chapter can you see that? And the baby's Asuma's right?


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 16, 2007)

patfan said:


> Does anyone knows when Kurenai got pragnent? Because in the manga chapter 342 I got to know that she has a baby. If anyone knows, can you please tell me? and in which chapter can you see that? And the baby's Asuma's right?



Yeah, Asuma and Kurenai are shown fucking in chapter 2*69*.

Not really.


----------



## patfan (Feb 16, 2007)

I got a question Why is that block under my picture red? It says that my behavior was a bit shameless in the past. But I wonder, what did I do wrong? And how can I go to a normal (green) one again?


----------



## Iruka (Feb 16, 2007)

patfan said:


> I got a question Why is that block under my picture red? It says that my behavior was a bit shameless in the past. But I wonder, what did I do wrong? And how can I go to a normal (green) one again?



Dattebayo!

Do something good that people like (ie. Contribution to the forum/FC/etc) and you might get a positive rep. 

Be a prick and annoy people, and you'll get a neg rep. That's 75% on how the people here give rep...>.>...


----------



## patfan (Feb 16, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Dattebayo!
> 
> Do something good that people like (ie. Contribution to the forum/FC/etc) and you might get a positive rep.
> 
> Be a prick and annoy people, and you'll get a neg rep. That's 75% on how the people here give rep...>.>...



Oh okay, thank you but I don't know how that works (Contribution to the forum/FC/etc) if you don't mind, can you explain me please?


----------



## Iruka (Feb 16, 2007)

patfan said:


> Oh okay, thank you but I don't know how that works (Contribution to the forum/FC/etc) if you don't mind, can you explain me please?


Well...many people here appreciate good respective behaviors and sharing stuff (ie. On FC, you sometime get rep for sharing fan arts; If you are good with graphics and help people out, you get rep. (I guess that count as contribution to the forum.) Helping people will get you good rep. ) 

Well, there really isn't any good explanation, because people will rep you for silly reasons (sometime), but what's to keep in mind is to don't annoy the majority and you'll get some good rep.  Also, use your manners and you might get some ne.


----------



## patfan (Feb 17, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Well...many people here appreciate good respective behaviors and sharing stuff (ie. On FC, you sometime get rep for sharing fan arts; If you are good with graphics and help people out, you get rep. (I guess that count as contribution to the forum.) Helping people will get you good rep. )
> 
> Well, there really isn't any good explanation, because people will rep you for silly reasons (sometime), but what's to keep in mind is to don't annoy the majority and you'll get some good rep.  Also, use your manners and you might get some ne.



Ok, thank you . But most people have avatars under their posts, but how can I do the same?


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2007)

am not a manga reader so what a golden byukan


----------



## pinkbabii (Feb 17, 2007)

*Shippuuden*

So I kind of have a feel for what the Shippuuden episodes are... but could someone explain it a little more...what is a shippuuden?... on another naruto web site I was looking at episode screencaps and there were 3 new ones called something like 
ova001 , ova002, ova003 ... I see that there are 3 new episodes in the shippuuden  so im guessing those 3 "ova" things are the screencaps from those episodes....  only thing is sasuke is in them... he came back?? ... gahhh im sooooo confused haha.. help??


----------



## pinkbabii (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankyou =]


----------



## Iruka (Feb 17, 2007)

patfan said:


> Ok, thank you . But most people have avatars under their posts, but how can I do the same?


You mean the signature area? Well, have a read here. It'll explain it for you.


----------



## _allismine_ (Feb 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In romajii, what is the phrase Hidan uses that keeps getting translated as 'seriously'?


----------



## saintsb187 (Feb 18, 2007)

hey just saw Naruto Shippuuden 001-002... theres a peice of music that comes on with sukura and sasuke at 1:43 of the opening scene and later on with the naruto, sukura, kakashi stand off at 41:10 of the last scence... i PRAY someone could tell me the name of the artist or the name of the song or the soundtrack its from ANYTHING!!!!!! thank you! ^^


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 18, 2007)

saintsb187 said:


> hey just saw Naruto Shippuuden 001-002... theres a peice of music that comes on with sukura and sasuke at 1:43 of the opening scene and later on with the naruto, sukura, kakashi stand off at 41:10 of the last scence... i PRAY someone could tell me the name of the artist or the name of the song or the soundtrack its from ANYTHING!!!!!! thank you! ^^


None of the Shippuuden music is out on a soundtrack or anything.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2007)

the newest ep is season 2 right 

i under stand go taller and stuff 

but in one time y was there 2 naruto and 2 sakura


----------



## patfan (Feb 18, 2007)

In the Shipuuden episode 1 and 2 there are other music sounds than usual in Naruto right? I like the older one more I think, so I don't hope it will also be like this in the other episodes


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> Yeah, Asuma and Kurenai are shown fucking in chapter 2*69*.
> 
> Not really.



XD (more words)


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2007)

patfan said:


> In the Shipuuden episode 1 and 2 there are other music sounds than usual in Naruto right? I like the older one more I think, so I don't hope it will also be like this in the other episodes



huh i know all the meaning of the word but huh


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2007)

oh yeah the new ep i know deaira and who the other guy and is deaira a boy or a girl and what her power i saw her mouth in her hand but wat it do


----------



## Iruka (Feb 18, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> oh yeah the new ep i know deaira and who the other guy and is deaira a boy or a girl and what her power i saw her mouth in her hand but wat it do


You don't follow the manga do you? If you have already watched the new episode it should be obvious that Deidara is a guy. AND the guy next to him is call Sasori.

The mouth in his hand is his special weapon. You see that bag he was carrying? Those are his special clay. The mouth in his hands eats those clay and produce...bombs and the likes out of them for him to use.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 



chiyo kill sasori right and he use puppet?


----------



## Twizted (Feb 19, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> *Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> chiyo kill sasori right and he use puppet?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. Chiyo and Sakura together defeat and kill Sasori. And he, along with Chiyo, are both puppet masters.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2007)

naruto_vn - you can't just post manga spoilers (events that happen in the manga, and not in the anime yet) without a spoiler tag. Please read the rules or you'll be banned for breaking them.


----------

